# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  التكبير في ختمة القرآن

## أم الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، هل التكبير بعد سورة الضحى عند ختمة القرآن فعل صحيح ؟ فإننا هنا في بلدنا السودان ، صار التكبير واجباً بعد كل ختمة ، ولو كان بأي حرف ، من القراءات ،**الرجاء التوضيح والبيان والقول الفصل في ذلك ، ولأنني قرأت لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله أن ذلك ورد لمن قرأ بحرف ابن كثير ، وأنها رواية للبزي ، وليس لمن يقرأ بغيرها ، له ذلك ، ولكني قرأت في كتب أخرى أنه ، ورد عن حفص أيضاً ، لطريق غير الشاطبية ، ورغم ذلك فإن شيوخنا يفرضون التكبير على طالبات جامعة القرآن الكريم عند عرض القرآن وعند كل ختماتهم  ، فهل ذلك حق أم ماذا نفعل إذا كنا مصحيحيين التلاوة في تلك العروض ، للطالبات ، وعند الختمة لا نفعل كما يفعل الآخرون في التكبير ، وقد علمت أيضا حسب اطلاعي على هذا الموضوع ، في كتاب الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية ، أن الأحاديث التي وردت فيها منكرة ، وليست صحيحة . وعلى حد علمي قال المحقق الألباني ذلك أيضاَ.*
*فهلا تكرمتكم أهل الإختصاص وأوضحتم لنا ذلك الأمر ، خاصة وأن التكبير صار يطلب من الناس العمل به في البرامج الدينيية لدينا ، وحثوا أهل الختمات على فعله ، كما تلقوه هم  من المشايخ وأهل العلم السابقين ، فقد ذكر في الشاطبية التكبير ، وغيرها ......... وجزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تجدون الإجابة المفصلة في هذه الروابط إن شاء الله تعالى:
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/20
http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...82&parent=3287
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/82762

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أستاذنا الفاضل أبا حاتم.
بارك الله فيك، ووفقك لكل خير.
الكلام على التكبير عند أهل القراءات فيه تأكيدٌ على الإتيان به، واستحبابه لابن كثير ولغيره.
وقد أطال النفس في ذلك بعد تتبُّعه كلام الفقهاء من الشَّافعيَّة والمالكيَّة والحنفيَّة: الإمام ابن الجزري في كتابه "النشر في القراءات العشر" من ص 405 فما بعدها لصفحات طوال من الجزء الثاني.
وقال به في الصلاة أيضًا.
قال: وفعلتُ أنا كذلك مرَّاتٍ لمَّا كنتُ أقوم بالإحياء إمامًا بدمشق ومصر.
ونقل ذلك عن الأئمة بالمسجد الحرام ... قال:  لم أرَ أحدا ممن صلى التراويح بالمسجد الحرام إلا يُكبِّر من الضحى عند الختم.
وتعجَّب ابنُ الجزري ممَّن ينكِرُ التَّكبير ويُجيز من الصلوات ما تكلَّم أهل الحديث في ثبوتها؛ يقصد صلاة التسبيح.
إلى غير ذلك مما امتد الكلام فيه في الكتاب عشرات الصفحات.
= =
وقال عن الحنابلة: لم تستحبه الحنابلة لقراءة غير ابن كثير.
= =
وقد ذهب محقِّق قسم فرش الحروف من كتاب النشر/ محمد بن محفوظ الشنقيطي إلى إثبات التكبير واستحسانه لجميع القراء، وذهب إلى عدَم المنع منه أو إنكاره حتى في جميع سور القرآن.
وخلاصة ما ذهب إليه تجدونه في المرفق.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

لاشك أنه بدعة ، إن كنا متعبدين بأقوال وأفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، التخصيص بهذه الصورة لابد له من دليل وإلا فبدعة. أمّا إن كنا متعبدين بأقوال وأفعال الجزري والشنقيطي وبعض الفقهاء فشأن آخر. 

أين الدليل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

لو ورد فيه حديث لنقله أئمة الحديث. أما أن نتتبع كلام بعض الفقهاء ولا نتتبع كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا وألف لا. ولا أدري لماذا أدخل الحنابلة في المسألة ، وأخشى أن تقحم الوهابية فيها كذلك. وقد لاحظت أنه كلما أراد أحد أن ينفي البدعية عن بدعة قال هذا قول الحنابلة فقط ، أي والوهابية منهم فاسمعي ياجارة.
أصبح قول العلماء قديما : هذا صاحب سنة ، يقابله في زمننا : هذا وهابي ، والحمد لله.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

اتق الله، ولا تأخذ الأمور بهذه النظرة.
لكلِّ علمٍ رجال.
أنا أتعبَّد لله بأن أقرأ القرآن برواية حفص وبرواية ورش وبرواية غيرهما، وليس عندنا أسانيد من أهل الحديث بأنَّ النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلَّم - قرأ كذا وكذا.
إنَّما عندهم الإشارة إلى أنَّ القرآن أُنزل على سبعة أحرف.
لو قال ابن الجزري عن وجه من وجوه القراءة: إنه يصح ... فنحن نقرأ به ونعدُّ ذلك عبادة.
ولو نقل أنَّ وجهًا ما لا يصحُّ، فنحن لا نقرأ به، ولا نعده قرآنًا.
هذا ليس من أجل عينَي ابن الجزري - رحِمه الله -  لكن الحق أحق أن يتبع.
هو نقل عن الحنابلة ما ذكرته بأن قال:
وأما الحنابلة فقال الفقيه الكبير أبو عبد الله محمد بن مفلح في كتاب الفروع له: .......
فأين هذا الأسلوب من كلامك أنت؟؟!

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> اتق الله
> 
> فأين هذا الأسلوب من كلامك أنت؟؟!


أسأل الله أن يجعلني من المتقين.

تقصد أسلوب سؤالي عن دليل تخصيص بدعة ترديد التكبير بعد سورة الضحى عند ختمة القرآن ؟

هكذا تكون أجوبة من أرد عليهم في بدعة من البدع ، ولا أدري ماذا تريدني أن أقول ، هل أقول "كيف الحال" بدل "أين الدليل " ليكون أسلوبي لطيفا ؟

هذه بدعة بلاشك ولا ريب ولا نقاش ولا جدال ، ولتوضيح المسألة بشكل أكبر ""لم أقرأ قول محمد بن عبدالوهاب في المسألة"" ، وأظن هذا سيوضح المسألة بشكل كبير.

ليس للقراءات دخل في موضوعنا ، كما أن ليس للإمام ابن مفلح دخل في موضوعنا ، ولا أدري لماذا أُدخل في الموضوع. النقاش الآن حول بدعة تخصيص التكبير بعد سورة الضحى عند ختم القرآن ، هل ورد في هذه البدعة دليل أم لا. وقد أُدخلت مسألة أخرى ، وهي :هل ابن الجزري يُتعبد بأقواله ، أو بصيغة أخرى ، هل هو نبي أم رسول ، إن كان الجواب ليس نبي ولا رسول فيعني أنه لا يُتعبد بأقواله.

ولا أدري لماذا يغضب بعض الناس إذا أُنكر ترويجهم لبدعة ، كهذه مثلا.

يعني باختصار أين كلام علماء الحديث عن  الحديث الذي سيرفع البدعية عن هذه البدعة ، إن كان صحيحا سيُنقل ويعمل به الأئمة وينقلوه لنا ، وإن كان غير ذلك فعلينا إنكار هذه البدعة حتى نستأصلها ، كغيرها من البدع.

ولا أدري ماالذي يمنعك من اتباع الحق ؟

أسأل الله أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> يعني باختصار أين كلام علماء الحديث عن الحديث الذي سيرفع البدعية عن هذه البدعة ، إن كان صحيحا سيُنقل ويعمل به الأئمة وينقلوه لنا ، وإن كان غير ذلك فعلينا إنكار هذه البدعة حتى نستأصلها ، كغيرها من البدع.
> 
> ولا أدري ماالذي يمنعك من اتباع الحق ؟
> 
> أسأل الله أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم.


هون عليك أخي ، ولا تصفه بالبدعية !! .
ها هو هذا قول عالم من كبار علماء الحديث في هذا العصر ، وهو المحدث العلامة / أبو إسحاق الحويني . 
قال في تنبيه الهاجد (1/440) : 
- و أخرج الحاكم فى " المستدرك " (3/304) قال : حدثنا أبو يحيى محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد المقري الإمام بمكة في المسجد الحرام ، ثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي بن زيد الصائغ ، ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن القاسم بن أبي بزة قال :" قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فلما بلغت [والضحى] قال لي : كبِّر كبِّر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم ، وأخبره عبد الله بن كثير أنه قرأ على مجاهد ، فأمره بذلك ، وأخبره مجاهد أن بن عباس أمره بذلك ، وأخبره بن عباس أن أبي بن كعب أمره بذلك ، وأخبره أبي بن كعب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بذلك .
قال الحاكم :
" هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد " و تعقبه الذهبى بقوله " البزيّ قد تكلم فيه " .
وأخرجه المخلِّص فى " الفوائد " و من طريقه الذهبى فى " الميزان " (1 / 145 ) من طريق ابن صاعد ثنا البزى أحمد بن محمد بن القاسم به .
قال الذهبى : " هذا حديث غريب ، وهو مما أنكر على البزي ، قال أبو حاتم : هذا حديث منكر " .
و معنى كلام الذهبى أن البزي تفرَّد به .
و قد صرح بذلك ابن كثير فى " تفسيره "( 8/445) فقال : " فهذه سنة تفرَّد بها أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله البزي من ولد القاسم بن أبي بزة ، وكان إماما في القراءات، فأما في الحديث فقد ضعفه أبو حاتم الرازي ، وقال : لا أحدث عنه ، وكذا أبو جعفر العقيلى قال : هو منكر الحديث " .
? قُلْتُ : رضى اللَّهُ عنكما ! . 
فلم يتفرد به البزىُّ ، فقد تابعه الإمام الشافعى رحمه الله قال : قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فذكر مثله .
أخرجه أبو يعلى الخليلى فى " الإرشاد " (ص 427- 428) قال : حدثنا جدى ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبى حاتم ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله ابن عبد الحكم ، حدثنا الشافعى به ، وهذا سندٌ جيدٌ .
و قال ابن كثير أيضا : " حكى الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة في " شرح الشاطبية " عن الشافعي أنه سمع رجلا يكبر هذا التكبير في الصلاة ، فقال
أحسنت وأصبت السنة . . وهذا يقضي صحة هذا الحديث " .
? قُلْتُ : فواضح أن ابن كثير لم يقف على رواية الشافعى المسندة فى ذلك ، وإنما صحح الحديث بناء على قول الشافعى : " أصبت السنة " ، وتصحيح الحديث بمثل هذا القول فيه نظر لا يخفى على من تأمله . والله أعلم اهــ. 
فالحديث صحيح ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> هذه بدعة بلاشك ولا ريب ولا نقاش ولا جدال ، ولتوضيح المسألة بشكل أكبر ""لم أقرأ قول محمد بن عبدالوهاب في المسألة"" ، وأظن هذا سيوضح المسألة بشكل كبير.
> 
> ليس للقراءات دخل في موضوعنا ،


ما هو ببدعةٍ ولا حاجة، ولا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بأنَّه بدعة، بل قال بصحته في رواية البزي عن ابن كثير.
فإذا لم يكن بدعةً في رواية البزِّي، وقد نقله المكثِرون من الطرق والأسانيد عن غير البزي - كما نقل ابن الجزري - فكيف تصرخ أنت - يا مسكين - بأنه [بدعة بلا شك ولا ريب ولا نقاش ولا جدال] ولا تردُّد ولا تراجُع ولا توقُّف ولا حتى سماع لأهل الذكر؛ فلذا قلت: [ليس للقراءات دخل في موضوعنا] - سبحان الله - هذا بهتان.
طيب .... صاحبة السؤال واجهتها المشكلة وهي تدرس القراءات.
= = =
وكل واحد متكئ على أريكته ولم يتزود من العلوم يمكنه أن يقول:
- ما الدليل من السنة الصحيحة على تاءات البزي؟
وسكَتات حفص؟
وما الدليل على تخصيص القراء السبعة - أو العشرة - وأن لكل قارئ راويين - وأن كذا وكذا.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> طيب .... صاحبة السؤال واجهتها المشكلة وهي تدرس القراءات.
> = = =





> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، هل التكبير بعد سورة الضحى عند ختمة القرآن فعل صحيح*


أين القراءات هنا ؟




> فكيف تصرخ أنت - يا مسكين -


 هذا إن دل فإنما يدل على أدبك.



> فالحديث صحيح ، ولله الحمد .


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على النقل ، وبارك الله في الشيخ الحويني ، ولكن أين أئمة الحديث عن هذا الحديث ، أيغيب 15 قرن عنهم ؟

الإمام أبو حاتم أنكر الحديث.

هذا جواب الشيخ الطريفي *: هذا الحديث منكر، فقد تفرد به أبو الحسن البزي المقريء كما أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه والبيهقي في الشعب والفاكهي. وابو الحسن المقريء البزي إمام في القراءة إلا أنه ضعيف في الحديث ضعفه أبوحاتم، وقال: لا أحدث عنه، وقال العقيلي: منكر الحديث، وقد أنكر حديثه هذا أبوحاتم وغيره.*
______________________________  __ 
وكذلك :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=173594

وهذا كلام آخر :
______________________

 لماذا نسمع بعض القراء يكبرون عقب سورة الضحى ؟
الحمد لله وبعد ؛ 

كثيرا ما نسمعُ من بعضِ القراءِ في بعضِ إذاعاتِ القرآنِ الكريِم وغيرِها ترديدهم للتكبير والتهليل عقب سورة الأضحى . 
فما هو الأصل في هذا الترديد ؟ 

1 – الأصل الذي بناه القراء لهذا الترديد : 
لقد بنى القراء هذا الترديد على حديث رواه الحاكم في المستدرك (3/304) فقال : 
حدثنا أبو يحيى محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد المقري الإمام بمكة في المسجد الحرام ، ثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي بن زيد الصائغ ، ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن القاسم بن أبي بزة قال : سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان يقول : قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فلما بلغت " وَالضُّحَى " قال لي : كبر كبر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم وأخبره عبد الله بن كثير أنه قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك ، واخبره مجاهد أن ابن عباس أمره بذلك ، وأخبره ابن عباس أن أبي بن كعب أمره بذلك ، وأخبره أبي بن كعب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بذلك . 

قال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : البزي قد تكلم فيه . 
وأورده الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسير سورة الضحى (8/423) فقال : 
روينا من طريق أبي الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي بزة المقرئ قال : قرأت على عكرمة بن سليمان ، وأخبرني أنه قرأ على إسماعيل بن قسطنطين ، وشبل بن عباد فلما بلغت " وَالضُّحَى " قالا لي : كبر حتى تختم مع خاتمة كل سورة فإنا قرأنا على ابن كثير فأمرنا بذلك ، وأخبرنا أنه قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك ، وأخبره مجاهد أنه قرأ على ابن عباس فأمره بذلك ، وأخبره ابن عباس أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب فأمره بذلك ، وأخبره أبي أنه قرأ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمره بذلك . 

2 - بيان علة الحديث : 
وهذا الحديث في إسناده أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي بزة المقرئ ، وهذه أقوال علماء الجرح والتعديل في الرجل : 
ذكره الذهبي في الميزان (1/144 – 145) وقال : قال العقيلي : منكر الحديث . 
وقال أبو حاتم : ضعيف الحديث ، لا أُحَدِّث عنه . 
وأورد له الذهبي هذا الحديث وقال : هذا حديث غريب ، وهو مما أنكر على البزي . قال أبو حاتم : هذا حديث منكر . 
وقال أيضا في السير (12/51) : وصحح له الحاكم حديث التكبير ، وهو منكر . 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (1/310) :  وقال ابن أبي حاتم : قلت لأبي : ابن أبي بزة ضعيف الحديث ؟ قال : نعم ، ولست أحدث عنه . 
وقال العقيلي : يوصل الأحاديث . 
وقال ابن كثير في التفسير (8/423) : فهذه سنة تفرد بها أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله البزي ، من ولد القاسم بن أبي بزة .ا.هـ. 

وبعد هذه النقولات يتبين أن ابن أبي بزة ضعيف في الحديث ، وأن الحديث قد تفرد به ، وأنكر حديثه الأئمة . 

3 - كلام العلماء على التكبير : 
تكلم العلماء على هذا التكبير الذي أحدثه القراء بناء على الحديث الضعيف الذي بينا ضعفه آنفا ، ومن هؤلاء شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – فقد سئل كما في الفتاوى (13/417 – 419) : وسئل رحمه الله عن جماعة اجتمعوا في ختمة وهم يقرؤون لعاصم وأبى عمرو ، فإذا وصلوا إلى سورة الضحى لم يهللوا ولم يكبروا إلى آخر الختمة ، ففعلهم ذلك هو الأفضل أم لا ؟ وهل الحديث الذي ورد في التهليل والتكبير صحيح بالتواتر أم لا ؟ 

فأجاب : الحمد لله . نعم إذا قرؤوا بغير حرف ابن كثير كان تركهم لذلك هو الأفضل ؛ بل المشروع المسنون ، فإن هؤلاء الأئمة من القراء لم يكونوا يكبرون لا في أوائل السور ولا في أواخرها . 

فإن جاز لقائل أن يقول : إن ابن كثير نقل التكبير عن رسول الله جاز لغيره أن يقول : إن هؤلاء نقلوا تركه عن رسول الله ، إذ من الممتنع أن تكون قراءة الجمهور التي نقلها أكثر من قراءة ابن كثير قد أضاعوا فيها ما أمرهم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإن أهل التواتر لا يجوز عليهم كتمان ما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي إلى نقله ، فمن جوز على جماهير القراء أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقرأهم بتكبير زائد فعصوا لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتركوا ما أمرهم به استحق العقوبة البليغة التي تردعه وأمثاله عن مثل ذلك . 

وأبلغ من ذلك البسملة ؛ فإن من القراء من يفصل بها ، ومنهم من لا يفصل بها وهى مكتوبة في المصاحف ، ثم الذين يقرؤون بحرف من لا يبسمل لا يبسملون ، ولهذا لا ينكر عليهم ترك البسملة إخوانهم من القراء الذين يبسملون ، فكيف ينكر ترك التكبير على من يقرأ قراءة الجمهور ؟ وليس التكبير مكتوبا في المصاحف وليس هو في القرآن باتفاق المسلمين . ومن ظن أن التكبير من القرآن فإنه يستتاب فان تاب وإلا قتل . 

بخلاف البسملة فإنها من القرآن حيث كُتبت في مذهب الشافعي ، وهو مذهب أحمد المنصوص عنه في غير موضع ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة عند المحققين من أصحابه وغيرهم من الأئمة ؛ لكن مذهب أبى حنيفة وأحمد وغيرهما أنها من القرآن ، حيث كتبت البسملة ، وليست من السورة . ومذهب مالك ليست من القرآن إلا في سورة النمل ، وهو قول في مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحمد . 

ومع هذا فالنزاع فيها من مسائل الاجتهاد فمن قال : هي من القرآن حيث كتبت ، أو قال : ليست هي من القرآن إلا في سورة النمل كان قوله من الأقوال التي ساغ فيها الاجتهاد 

وأما التكبير : فمن قال أنه من القرآن فإنه ضال باتفاق الأئمة ، والواجب أن يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل ، فكيف مع هذا ينكر على من تركه ؟! ومن جعل تارك التكبير مبتدعا أو مخالفا للسنة أو عاصيا فانه إلى الكفر أقرب منه إلى الإسلام ، والواجب عقوبته ؛ بل إن أصر على ذلك بعد وضوح الحجة وجب قتله . 

ولو قدر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالتكبير لبعض من أقرأه كان غاية ذلك يدل على جوازه ، أو استحبابه ، فإنه لو كان واجبا لما أهمله جمهور القراء ، ولم يتفق أئمة المسلمين على عدم وجوبه ، ولم ينقل أحد من أئمة الدين أن التكبير واجب ، وإنما غاية من يقرأ بحرف ابن كثير أن يقول : إنه مستحب ، وهذا خلاف البسملة ، فإن قراءتها واجبة عند من يجعلها من القرآن ومع هذا فالقراء يسوغون ترك قراءتها لمن لم ير الفصل بها ، فكيف لا يسوغ ترك التكبير لمن ليس داخلا في قراءته ؟ 

وأما ما يدعيه بعض القراء من التواتر في جزئيات الأمور فليس هذا موضع تفصيله .ا.هـ. 

وقال أيضا في الفتاوى (17/130) : 
والتكبير المأثور عن ابن كثير ليس هو مسندا عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ، ولم يسنده أحد إلى ا لنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلا البزي ، و خالف بذلك سائر من نقله فإنهم إنما نقلوه اختيارا ممن هو دون ا لنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ، وانفرد هو برفعه ، وضعفه نقلة أهل العلم بالحديث و الرجال من علماء القراءة ، و علماء الحديث كما ذكر ذلك غير واحد من العلماء .ا.هـ. 

وذكر ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية (2/295) الخلاف في المسألة فقال : 
واستحب أحمد التكبير من أول سورة الضحى إلى أن يختم . ذكره ابن تميم وغيره ، وهو قراءة أهل مكة أخذها البزي عن ابن كثير ، وأخذها ابن كثير عن مجاهد ، وأخذها مجاهد عن ابن عباس ، وأخذها ابن عباس عن أبيِّ بن كعب ، وأخذها أبيٌّ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . روى ذلك جماعة منهم البغويُّ في تفسيره … وهذا حديث غريب من رواية أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله البزي ، وهو ثبت في القراءة ، ضعيف في الحديث . وقال أبو حاتم الرازي : هذا حديث منكر . 

وقال في " الشرح " : استحسن أبو عبد الله التكبير عند آخر كل سورة من الضحى إلى أن يختم ، لأنه روي عن أبيِّ بن كعب " أنه قرأ على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمره بذلك " رواه القاضي . وعن البزي أيضا مثل هذا ، وعن قُنبل هكذا والذي قبله . وعنه أيضا : لا تكبير ، كما هو قول سائر القُراء … وقال الآمدي : يُهللُ ويكبر ، وهو قول عن البزي ، وسائر القراء على خلافه .ا.هـ. 

وقال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن ( ص 5 – 6) : 
وأما وقت الختم : بمعنى ختمه في مساء الشتاء ، وصباح الصيف ووصل ختمة بأخرى ؛ بقراءة الفاتحة وخمس آيات من سورة البقرة قبل الشروع في دعاء الختم ، وتكرار سورة الإخلاص ثلاثا ، والتكبير في آخر سورة الضحى إلى آخر سورة الناس داخل الصلاة أو خارجها ، وصيام يوم الختم . 

فهذه الأبحاث الستة لا يصح فيها شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن صحابته رضي الله عنهم ، وعامة ما يروى فيها مما لا تقوم به الحجة . 

وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : تكلم شديدا في التكبير المذكور وأنه لم يرد إلا في رواية البزي عن ابن كثير .ا.هـ. 

وذكر أيضا في " بدع القراء " ( ص 27) سبعة أمور تتعلق بالختم منها : 
هـ – التكبير في آخر سورة الضحى إلى آخر سورة الناس داخل الصلاة أو خارجها . 
ثم قال : 
فهذه الأمور السبعة ، لا يصح فيها شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن صحابته ، رضي الله عنهم ، وعامة ما يُروى في بعضها مما لا تقوم به الحجة فالصحيح عدم شرعية شيء منها .ا.هـ. 

وسئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله – في " فتاوى إسلامية " (4/48) سؤالا نصه : 
بعض قراء القرآن يفصلون بين السورة والأخرى بقول " الله أكبر " دون بسملة ، هل يجوز ذلك ، وهل له دليل ؟ 
جواب : هذا خلاف ما فعل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من فصلهم بين كل سورة وأخرى ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وخلاف ما كان عليه أهل العلم من أنه لا يفصل بالتكبير في جميع سور القرآن . غاية ما هناك أن بعض القراء استحب أن يكبر الإنسان عند ختم كل سورة من الضحى إلى آخر القرآن مع البسملة بين كل سورتين . والصواب أنه ليس بسنة : لعدم ورود ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى هذا فالمشروع أن تفصل بين كل سورة وأخرى بالبسملة " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " إلا في سورة " براءة " فإنه ليس بينا وبين الأنفال بسملة .ا.هـ. 

4 - تقرير غريب من الحافظ ابن كثير في المسألة : 
ذكر الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره (8/423) كلام أبي حاتم ، والعقيلي في البزي وقال : 
لكن حكى الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة في شرح الشاطبية عن الشافعي أنه سمع رجلا يكبر هذا التكبير في الصلاة ، فقال له : أحسنت وأصبت السنة . وهذا يقتضي صحة هذا الحديث .ا.هـ. 

وهذا كلام غريب من ابن كثير – رحمه الله – فقد ذكر تفرد ابن أبي بزة بهذه السنة ، ونقل كلام العلماء في الرجل ، ثم يأتي على إقرار الشافعي لذلك الرجل الذي كبر في الصلاة ، ويبني على كلام الشافعي تصحيح الحديث !! 

5 - موضع وكيفية التكبير : 
قال ابن كثير في تفسيره (8/423) : 
ثم اختلف القراء في موضع هذا التكبير وكيفيته ، فقال بعضهم : يكبر من آخر " ‏وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى " . وقال آخرون : من آخر " وَالضُّحَى " . وكيفية التكبير عند بعضهم أن يقول : الله أكبر ويقتصر ، ومنهم من يقول : الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر . 
وقال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية (2/296) : 
وقال أبو البركات : يُستحبُّ ذلك من سورة ألم نشرح .ا.هـ. 

6 - سببُ التكبير : 
قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية (2/296) في سبب التكبير : 

والسبب في ذلك انقطاع الوحي . 

وقال ابن كثير في التفسير (8/423) : 
وذكر الفراء في مناسبة التكبير من أول سورة الضحى : أنه لما تأخر الوحي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتر تلك المدة ثم جاءه الملك فأوحى إليه : وَالضُّحَى . وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى " السورة بتمامها ، كبر فرحا وسرورا . ولم يرو ذلك بإسناد يحكم عليه بصحة أو ضعف ، فالله أعلم . ا.هـ.عبد الله زقيل
zugailam@yahoo.com


المصدر

______________

وخلاصة الكلام أن هذه بدعة بدعة بدعة ، وهذا الموقع ليس لترويج البدع.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

[[الأصل الذي بناه القراء لهذا الترديد : 
لقد بنى القراء هذا الترديد على حديث رواه الحاكم في المستدرك]]
الذي أعرفه أن القرَّاء لا يبنون شيئًا من القراءة ابتداءً على أحاديث، صحَّت أو ضعفت.
إنما يبنون على التلقي.
= = =
هناك كلمة "ضعف" في سورة الروم، خالف فيها حفصٌ شيخه عاصمًا، فرواها بالضم.
وقد قيل إنه اختار الضم للحديث الذي يرويه عطية العوفي عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه - أنَّ النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - أقرأه بالضم.
لا يضرُّ القرَّاء هنا الرجوع إلى صحَّة الحديث أو ضعفه.
فإن كان ضعيفًا - وهو الراجح - فقد صحَّت بالضمِّ عن كل من سوى عاصم وحمزة.
وإن كان الحديث صحيحًا، فقد صحت القراءة بالفتح عن عاصم وحمزة.
فليس هنا اعتماد أو بناء على الحديث.
إنَّما الذي يضرُّ أن يقرأ أحدٌ بخلاف ما قرأ به شيوخه وأهل بلده.
= = 
ومتواتر عن أهل القراءات - أيضًا - أنه لا مدخل للقياس عندهم في القراءة.
وما لقياس في القراءة مدخل * * * فدونك ما فيه الرضا متكفلا
= =
وما زلت أرى أنَّ شيخ الإسلام لم يذكر أنَّ التكبير - الفعل - بدعة، فقد صح عنده في رواية البزي .. أداءً.
وصحَّ عن غير شيخ الإسلام من المعتنين بالقراءت - ابن الجزري مثلا - التكبير عن غير البزي ... وأثبته علماء القراءات في كتبهم، بما لا سبيل إلى إحصائه ... فماذا نقول بعد هذا؟؟!
==
أمَّا موضوع الأدب فأشكر لك تثمينَك لاختياري هذه الكلمة المهذبة "مسكين" في كلامي، وأن القلم لم يزلَّ إلى كلمةٍ تُؤخذ عليَّ.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قد رويت قراءات في كتب الحديث، ولم يزلَّ أحد من القراء المشهورين بالأخذ بها تاركًا ما تلقاه عن شيوخه.
بغض النظر عن الحكم بالصحة والضعف؛ لأن هذا الحكم قد يتفاوت فيه أهل العلم.
= =
ففي سنن أبي داود .. عن أم سلمة - رضي الله عنها - أنَّ قراءة النبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((قد جاءتكِ آياتي فكذبتِ بها واستكبرتِ وكنتِ))... بالكسر.
= = =
وفي الصحيح أن ابن شهاب الزهري كان يقرأ: ((وأقم الصلاة للذِّكرَى)).
 وفي الصحيح أيضًا: والذكر والأنثى.
ولا يصح هذا عند القراء.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> وصحَّ عن غير شيخ الإسلام من المعتنين بالقراءت - ابن الجزري مثلا - التكبير عن غير البزي ... وأثبته علماء القراءات في كتبه، بما لا سبيل إلى إحصائه ... فماذا نقول بعد هذا؟؟!


  نقول 




> *وابو الحسن المقريء البزي  إمام في القراءة إلا أنه ضعيف في الحديث ضعفه أبوحاتم، وقال: لا أحدث عنه،  وقال العقيلي: منكر الحديث، وقد أنكر حديثه هذا أبوحاتم وغيره.*


أبو حاتم أنكر الحديث ، ألا يظهر ذلك لك ؟



> أمَّا موضوع الأدب فأشكر لك تثمينَك لاختياري هذه الكلمة المهذبة "مسكين"  في كلامي، وأن القلم لم يزلَّ إلى كلمةٍ تُؤخذ عليَّ.


إن كان أدبك يعلمك وصف من ينكر عليك ترويج هذه البدعة بهذه الألفاظ ، وأخرى لم يزل بها قلمك ، فيعني أني لم أقف إلى الآن على مستوى أدبك.

وتلاحظ أني لم أعلق على أدبك كثيرا ، لأدعك تنشغل بمثل هذه الأوصاف ، وليرى الباحث عن الحق أنك انشغلت بشخصي ، ووصفتني بالمسكين ، ولم ولن أنشغل بمثل هذه السخافات ، سأنشغل فقط بالموضوع ، وهو بيان بدعية هذه البدعة.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

لا تدخل في موضوع إنكار بدعة الترديد هذه كل من الآتي : 
- "أريكته"
- تاءات البزي؟
وسكَتات حفص؟
- وأن لكل قارئ راويين 
- الألفاظ التي تعبر من مستوى أدبك  "مسكين" مثلا.
- ضُعف و ضَعف

ودعنا ننكر هذه البدعة.

----------


## الشتوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التكبير عند ختم القرءان وردت به القراءة عن ابن كثير وقراء أهل مكة رواية ، وعليه فالرواية تلزم بالقراءة به اسنادا عنهم، وهو لغيره من القراء اختيار والله اعلم.
والاداء هنا لا يضره ضعف الحديث المذكور ما دام أهل الأداء أجمعوا عليه عن الراوي اتباعا لشروطهم في الاسناد فالقراءة سنة متبعة.
أما المطالبة بحديث لجواز التكبير فأمر مخالف لمنهج السلف في اثبات القراءات فالبزي مثلا ضعفه اهل الحديث ومع ذلك فروايته عن ابن كثير لم يردها احد ممن ضعفه. والمطالبة بالدليل على صحة ورود التكبير تقتضي المطالبة بالدليل على كل كسرة او ضمة قرأ بها ابن كثير. والله اعلم.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> والاداء هنا لا يضره ضعف الحديث المذكور ما دام أهل الأداء أجمعوا عليه


هذه جديدة ، يعني نتعبد الله ببدعة مادام أنك ادعيت الإجماع ، وياليت تفيدنا بالإجماع هذا.

والعجيب قولك لا يضره ضعف الحديث ، إذاً ماذا يضره ، صحة الحديث ؟

البدعة هذه مبنية على حديث منكر ، أنكره أبو حاتم وغيره ، والقول قول أئمة الحديث. إن صح الحديث فهي سنة ، وإن لم يصح فبدعة ، والحمد لله.

----------


## الشتوي

أخي الكريم على رسلك وستتضح المسألة.
الاجماع الذي ذكرته في مقام تأصيل قراءة المكي فالقراء يقرؤون قراءته بالتكبير وهكذا تناقلوها جيلا عن جيل وقولك بدعة مبني على ضعف الحديث، ومسائل الاداء لا تؤخذ أصلا من كتب الحديث، فهل تستطيع مثلا ان تقول ان الوصل بين سورتين دون بسملة بدعة لعدم ورود حديث فيه.
تأمل ما قلته في المشاركة السابقة: المحدثون ضعفوا البزي فهل تستطيع ان تقول ان روايته غير صحيحة وتخالف اجماع المسلمين على الاخذ بها والقول بتواترها.
فإن قلت بعدم صحة التكبير عنه فلك ان تقول بعدم صحة قراءته.
التكبير عند الختم غير مبني على هذا الحديث وحده بل العمل بالتكبير مبني على تلقي اهل مكة القراءة بالتكبير

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

إجماع المسلمين ؟
الإجماع هذه الأيام صار ببلاش.
المشايخ ذكروا أنها بدعة ، ولا زلت تدّعي الإجماع ، هذا الأجماع صدقني من عندك ، والكلام على القراءات لا يتعلق بموضوعنا ، إلا أن له فائدة ، وهي إخراجنا من الموضوع كي ننشغل به عن قمع هذه البدعة. ولا أدري كم مرة يجب أن أكرر أن التخصيص هنا يحتاج إلى دليل ، وأؤكد على عدم إدخال القراءات في الموضوع ، وليس ادعائك الإجماع بدليل ، ولا قول الجزري. البدعة هذه خُصصت في موضع محدد ، بعد صورة الضحى ، وليس في غيره ، مما يدل على أنها بدعة ، وسبب عدم اتضاح المسألة لك انشغالك بالقراءات. ولا أدري هل العلماء الذين نصو على أنها بدعة غابت عنهم القراءات ، أم غاب عنهم أن ضعف الحديث لا يضر.
أصلح الله أحوالنا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هذا نقل لبعض ما عند ابن الجزري - رحمه الله - في باب التكبير؛ رجاء أن يعود إليه في كتاب النشر مَن أراد الاستزادة:
في ذِكْرِ مَنْ وَرَدَ عَنْهُ وأَيْنَ وَرَدَ وصِيغَتهِ
فَاعْلَمْ أنَّ التَّكْبِيرَ صَحَّ عَنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ، قُرَّائِهِمْ وَعُلَمَائِهِمْ وَأَئِمَّتِهِمْ ومَنْ رَوَى عَنْهُم، صِحَّةً اسْتَفَاضَتْ وَاشْتَهَرَتْ وَذَاعَتْ وَانْتَشَرَتْ حَتَّى بَلَغَتْ حَدَّ التَّوَاتُر.
وصَحَّتْ أَيْضًا عَنْ أبي عَمْرٍو مِنْ رِوَايَةِ السُّوسِيِّ، وَعَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ العُمَرِيِّ، ووَرَدَتْ أَيْضًا عَنْ سَائِرِ القُرَّاءِ، وبِهِ كان يَأْخُذُ ابْنُ حَبشٍ وأَبُو الحُسَيْنِ الخُبَازِيُّ عَنِ الجَمِيع.
وحَكَى ذلِكَ الإِمَامُ أَبُو الفَضْلِ الرَّازِيُّ وأَبُو القَاسِمِ الهُذَلِيُّ والحَافِظُ أَبُو العَلاء.
وقَدْ صَارَ على هَذَا العَمَلُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الأَمْصَارِ في سَائِرِ الأَقْطَارِ عِنْدَ خَتْمِهِمْ في المَحَافِلِ وَاجْتِمَاعِهِم  ْ في المَجَالِسِ لَدَى الأَمَاثِلِ، وكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ يَقُومُ بِهِ في صَلاةِ رَمَضَانَ ولا يَتْرُكُهُ عِنْدَ الخَتْمِ على أَيِ حَالٍ كان.
قَالَ الأُسْتَاذُ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ سِبْطُ الخَيَّاطِ فِي "المُبْهِج": وحَكَى شَيْخُنَا الشَّرِيفُ عَنِ الإِمَامِ أبي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الكَارزِينِيِّ أَنَّهُ كان إِذَا قَرَأَ القُرْآنَ في دَرْسِهِ على نَفْسِهِ وَبَلَغَ إلى ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرَ لِكُلِّ قَارِئٍ قَرَأَ لَهُ، فكَانَ يَبْكِي وَيَقُولُ: مَا أَحْسَنَهَا مِنْ سُنَّةٍ! لَوْلا أَنِّي لا أُحِبُّ مُخَالَفَةَ سُنَّةِ النَّقْلِ لَكُنْتُ أَخَذْتُ على كُلِّ مَنْ قَرَأَ عَلَيَّ بِرِوَايَةٍ بالتَّكْبِيرِ، لَكِنَّ القِرَاءَةَ سُنَّةٌ تُتَّبَعُ ولا تُبْتَدَعُ.
وقَالَ مَكِّيٌّ: ورُوِيَ أَنَّ أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ كَانُوا يُكَبِّرُونَ في آخِرِ كُلِّ خَتْمَةٍ مِنْ خَاتِمَةِ ((وَالضُّحَى)) لِكُلِّ القُرَّاءِ؛ لابْنِ كَثِيرٍ وغَيْرِه، سُنَّةً نَقَلُوهَا عَنْ شُيُوخِهِمْ.
وقَالَ الأَهْوَازِيُّ: والتَّكْبِيرُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ في آخِرِ القُرْآنِ سُنَّةٌ مَأْثُورَةٌ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ  هُ في قِرَاءَتِهِمْ في الدَّرْسِ وَالصَّلاةِ. انْتَهَى.
وكَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَأْخُذُ بِهِ في جَمِيعِ سُوَرِ القُرْآنِ، ذَكَرَهُ الحَافِظُ أَبُو العَلاءِ الهَمَذَانِيُّ والهُذَلِيُّ عَنْ أبي الفَضْلِ الخُزَاعِيِّ، قَالَ الهُذَلِيُّ: وعِنْدَ الدَّيْنَوَرِيّ  ِ كَذَلِكَ يُكَبَّرُ فِي أَوَّلِ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ لا يَخْتَصُّ بِالضُّحَى وغَيْرِهَا لِجَمِيعِ القُرَّاءِ.
(قُلْتُ): والدّينَوَرِيُّ هَذَا هُوَ: أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَبشٍ الدّينَوَرِيُّ إِمَامٌ مُتْقِنٌ ضَابِطٌ، قَالَ عَنْهُ [411] الدَّانِيُّ: مُتَقَدِّمٌ في عِلْمِ القِرَاءَاتِ مَشْهُورٌ بِالإتْقَانِ ثِقَةٌ مَأْمُونٌ، كَما قَدَّمْنَا عِنْدَ ذِكْرِ وَفَاتِهِ في آخِرِ إِسْنَادِ قِرَاءَةِ أبي عَمْرٍو.
وَهانَحْنُ نُشِيرُ إلى ذِكْرِ الأَئِمَّةِ الَّذِينَ وَرَدَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُمْ مُفَصَّلاً ومَا صَحَّ عِنْدَنَا عَنِ السَّلَفِ مُبَيَّنًا - إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ.
قَالَ الحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ "جَامِعِ البَيَان": كان ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ القَوَّاسِ والبَزِّيِّ وغَيْرِهِمَا يُكَبِّرُ في الصَّلاةِ والعَرْضِ مِنْ آخِرِ سُورَةِ ((وَالضُّحَى)) مَعَ فَرَاغِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ إِلَى آخِرِ ((قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ)) فَإِذَا كَبَّرَ فِي "النَّاسِ" قَرَأَ فَاتِحَةَ الكِتَابِ وَخَمْسَ آيَاتٍ مِنْ أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ البَقَرَةِ على عَدَدِ الكُوفِيِّينَ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: ((وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ)))   ثُمَّ دَعَا بِدُعَاءِ الخَتْمَةِ.
قَالَ: وَهَذَا يُسَمَّى "الحَالَّ المُرْتَحِلَ" وَلَهُ فِي فِعْلِهِ هَذَا دَلائِلُ مُسْتَفِيضَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ آثَارٍ مَرْوِيَّةٍ وَرَدَ التَّوْقِيفُ بِهَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وَأَخْبَارٌ مَشْهُورَةٌ مُسْتَفِيضَةٌ جَاءَتْ عَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَالخَالِفِينَ.
وَقَالَ أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ عَبْدُ المُنْعِمِ بْنُ غَلْبُونَ: وهَذِهِ سُنَّةٌ مَأْثُورَةٌ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، وهِيَ سُنَّةٌ بِمَكَّةَ لا يَتْرُكُونَهَا البَتَّةَ، ولا يَعْتَبِرُونَ رِوَايَةَ البَزِّيِّ وَغَيْرِهِ.
وقَالَ أَبُو الفَتْحِ فَارِسُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ: لا نَقُولُ إِنَّهُ لا بُدَّ لِمَنْ خَتَمَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَهُ لَكِن مَنْ فَعَلَهُ فَحَسَنٌ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ فَلا حَرَجَ عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ سُنَّةٌ مَأْثُورَةٌ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ  .
(قُلْتُ): أمَّا مَا هُوَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فَإِنِّي قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الشَّيْخِ الإِمَامِ العَلاّمَةِ أبي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ المِصْرِيِّ بِهَا، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((والضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ أبي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ المِصْرِيِّ بِهَا، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ على الإِمَامِ أَبي الحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ شُجَاعٍ العَبَّاسِيِّ المِصْرِيِّ بِهَا، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ وَلِيِّ اللَّهِ أبي القَاسِمِ بْنِ فِيرُّة الشَّاطِبِيِّ بِمِصْرَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ ، ( ح )
وقَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ قَاضِي المُسْلِمِينَ أَبِي العَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سُليمَانَ الدِّمَشْقِيِّ بِهَا، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، وَقَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على وَالِدِي المَذْكُورِ بِدِمَشْقَ، فَلَمَّا [412] بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ القَاسِمِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الأَنْدَلُسِيِّ بِدِمَشْقَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ أبي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَيُّوبَ بْنِ نُوحٍ الغَافِقِيِّ الأَنْدَلُسِيِّ بِهَا، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ.
قَالا - أَعْنِي الشَّاطِبِيَّ وَالغَافِقِيَّ هَذَا -: قَرَأْنَا القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ أَبِي الحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ هُذَيْلٍ بِالأَنْدَلُسِ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْنَا ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْنَا، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ أبي دَاوُدَ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ نَجَاحٍ الأُمَوِيِّ بِالأَنْدَلُسِ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على الإِمَامِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو عُثْمَانَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الدَّانِيِّ بِالأَنْدَلُسِ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على أبي القَاسِمِ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ الفَارِسِيِّ بِمِصْرَ فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على أَبِي بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الحَسَنِ النَّقَّاشِ بِبَغْدَادَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على أبي رَبِيعَةَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ الرَّبْعِيِّ بِمَكَّةَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على أَبِي الحَسَنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ القَاسِمِ بْنِ أبي بَزَّةَ البَزِّيِّ بِمَكَّةَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ، قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ القُرْآنَ على عِكْرِمَةَ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ بِمَكَّةَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) كَبَّرْتُ.
وَأَخْبَرَنَا الحَسَنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الدَّقَّاقُ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ قِرَاءَةً عَلَيْهِ أَنْبَأَنَا الشَّيْخُ الإِمَامُ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ فَضْلٍ الوَاسِطِيُّ مُشَافَهَةً، أَخْبَرَنَا الإِمَامُ شَيْخُ الشُّيُوخِ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الوَهَّابِ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ البَغْدَادِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو العَلاءِ الحَسَنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الحَافِظُ قِرَاءَةً عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الحَافِظُ الهَمَذَانِيُّ بِهَمَذَانَ، أنا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الفَارِسِيُّ بِهَرَاةَ، أنا أبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى الأَنْصَارِيُّ، أنا أبُو مُحَمَّدٍ يَحْيَى بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَاعِدٍ، ( ح )
وأَخْبَرَنَاهُ عَالِيًا أَبُو عَلِيِّ بْنُ أَبِي العَبَّاسِ بْنِ هِلالٍ بِقِرَاءَتِي عَلَيْهِ بِالجَامِعِ الأُمَوِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي الحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ السَّعْدِيِّ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الصَّيْدَلانِيّ  ُ فِي كِتَابِهِ مِنْ أَصْبَهَانَ، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عليٍّ الحَسَنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الحَدَّادُ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الصَّفَّارُ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ [413] بُنْدَارٍ الشَّعَّارُ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ النَّبِيلُ، قَالا: حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي بَزَّةَ البَزِّيُّ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عِكْرِمَةَ بْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ يَقُولُ: قَرَأْتُ على إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ قُسْطَنْطِينَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) قَالَ لِي: كَبِّرْ عِنْدَ خَاتِمَةِ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ حَتَّى تَخْتِمَ؛ فَإِنِّي قَرَأْتُ على عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ كَثِيرٍ فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ ((وَالضُّحَى)) قَالَ لِي: كَبِّرْ عِنْدَ خَاتِمَةِ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ حَتَّى تَخْتِمَ، وَأَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ على مُجَاهِدٍ فَأَمَرَهُ بِذَلِكَ، وَأَخْبَرَهُ مُجَاهِدٌ أَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ أَمَرَهُ بِذَلِكَ، وَأَخْبَرَهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ أُبَيَّ بْنَ كَعْبٍ أَمَرَهُ بِذَلِكَ، وَأَخْبَرَهُ أُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أَمَرَهُ بِذَلِكَ.
وَأَخْبَرَنَا بِهِ أَحْسَنَ مِنْ هَذَا: أبُو حَفْصٍ عُمَرُ بْنُ الحَسَنِ المَرَاغِيُّ قِرَاءَةً مِنِّي عَلَيْهِ، قُلْتُ لَهُ: أَخْبَرَكَ أَبُو الحَسَنِ بْنُ بُخَارِيٍّ سَمَاعًا أَوْ إِجَازَةً، أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ طَبَرْزَدَ والدَّارْقَزِيّ  ُ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الوَاحِدِ القَزَّازُ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الحُسَيْنِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ النَّقُورِ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ المُخَلِّصُ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَاعِدٍ، ( ح )
وَأَخْبَرَتْنَا الشَّيْخَةُ سِتُّ العَرَبِ بِنْتُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الوَاحِدِ السَّعْدِيَّةُ مُشَافَهَةً، أَخْبَرَنَا جَدِّي عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ حُضُورًا، عَنْ أَبِي القَاسِمِ بْنِ الصَّفَّارِ، أنا زَاهِرُ بْنُ طَاهِرٍ أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الحُسَيْنِ الحَافِظُ، أنا أَبُو نَصْرِ بْنُ قَتَادَةَ، ثَنَا أَبُو عَمْرِو بْنُ مَطَرٍ، ثَنَا ابْنُ صَاعِدٍ، ثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي بَزَّةَ،، فَذَكَرَهُ.
هَذَا حَدِيثٌ جَلِيلٌ وَقَعَ لَنَا عَالِيًا جِدًّا، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ البَزِّيِّ فِيهِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ المُخَلِّصِ سَبْعَةُ رِجَالٍ.
رَوَاهُ الحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ عَنْ فَارِسِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الحَسَنِ المُقْرِي، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الحِجَازِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ المَكِّيُّ المُقْرِي الضَّرِيرُ، حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ هَارُونَ، ثَنَا البَزِّيُّ فَذَكَرَهُ,
ثُمَّ قَالَ الدَّانِيُّ: وَهَذَا أَتَمُّ حَدِيثٍ رُوِيَ فِي التَّكْبِيرِ، وأَصَحُّ خَبَرٍ جَاءَ فِيه.
وأَخْرَجَهُ الحَاكِمُ فِي صَحِيحِهِ المُسْتَدْرَكِ، عَنْ أَبِي يَحْيَى مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الإِمَامِ بِمَكَّةَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الصَّائِغ، عَنِ البَزِّيِّ، وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الإِسْنَادِ، وَلَمْ يُخْرِجْهُ البُخَارِيُّ ولا مُسْلِمٌ.
قَالَ الحَافِظُ أَبُو العَلاءِ الهَمَذَانِيُّ: لَمْ يَرْفَعْ أَحَدٌ التَّكْبِيرَ إِلاّ البَزِّيُّ؛ فَإِنَّ الرِّوَايَاتِ قَدْ تَظَافَرَتْ [414] عَنْهُ بِرَفْعِهِ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
قَالَ: ورَوَاهُ النَّاسُ فَوَقَفُوهُ على ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ وَمُجَاهِدٍ، ثُمَّ سَاقَ الرِّوَايَاتِ بِرَفْعِهِ، وَمَدَارُهَا كُلُّهَا على البَزِّيِّ.
(قُلْتُ): وقَدْ تَكَلَّمَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الحَدِيثِ في البَزِّيِّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قِبَلِ رَفْعِهِ لَهُ، فَضَعَّفَهُ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ وَالعُقَيْلِيُّ  .
على أَنَّهُ قَدْ رَوَاهُ عَنِ البَزِّيِّ جَمَاعَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَثِقَاتٌ مُعْتَبَرُونَ: أَحْمَدُ بْنُ فَرحٍ، وَإِسْحَاقُ الخُزَاعِيُّ، والحَسَنُ بْنُ الحُبَابِ، وَالحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الحَدَّادُ، وَأَبُو رَبِيعَةَ، وأَبُو مَعْمَرٍ الجُمَحِيُّ، ومُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُونُسَ الكُدَيْمِيُّ، ومُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا المَكِّيُّ، وأبُو الفَضْلِ جَعْفَرُ بْنُ درسْتويه، وَزَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يَحْيَى السَّاجِيُّ، وأَبُو يَحْيَى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ الحَارِثِ بْنِ أَبِي مَيْسَرَةَ، وأَبُو عَمْرٍو قُنْبُلٌ، وَأَبُو خُبيبٍ العَبَّاسُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ البِرْتِيُّ، ومُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الخَطِيبُ، وَأَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، وَأَبُو جَعْفَرٍ؛ اللِّهْبِيَّانِ  ، ومُوسَى بْنُ هَارُونَ، ومُحَمَّدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، ومُضَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، والوَلِيدُ بْنُ بُنَانٍ، ومُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الشَّطَوِيُّ، وأَبُو حَامِدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُوسَى بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ الخُزَاعِيُّ، وإِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الحَسَنِ، وأَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ النَّبِيل، وأَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُقَاتِلٍ، ومُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ زَيْدٍ الصَّائِغُ، ويَحْيَى بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَاعِدٍ، والإِمَامُ الكَبِيرُ إِمَامُ الأَئِمَّةِ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

لم أرد تكرار الكلام للمرة الألف ، لكني أريد التعليق على مسألة التفرد هنا



> وَمَدَارُهَا كُلُّهَا على البَزِّيِّ.


أولا العلماء نصّوا على أن الثقة إذا تفرد بحديث وخالفه جماعة أوثق منه فإن روايته هذه لا تقبل ، والحديث حديث الجماعة ،  هذا في الراوي الثقة الذي لم يُتكلم فيه ، فكيف إذا تفرد المقبول ، والراوي هنا ليس مقبولا ، بل ضعيف ، ولذلك هذا الحديث منكر ، لأن مداره على ضعيف. ولا أدري ما وجه قولك



> على أَنَّهُ قَدْ رَوَاهُ عَنِ البَزِّيِّ جَمَاعَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَثِقَاتٌ مُعْتَبَرُونَ


هؤلاء الرواة كلهم رووه عن ضعيف ، وروايتهم عنه لا تقدم ولا تؤخر شيئا.

 أصلح الله أحوالنا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لم أُرد بنقْل هذا الكلام لابن الجزري - رحمه الله - إلاَّ الدلالة على موضع بحثه للتكبير، وكيف ألمَّ بالمسألة من جهة الحديث والنقل عن نقَلَة القرآن وكلام الفقهاء لمن أراد الاستزادة.
والمُنصِف يعلَم من ذلك الكلام وغيره أنَّ الذي تفرَّد به البزّيّ - رحِمه الله - هو رفْع الحديث إلى النَّبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلَّم - وهذا أمرٌ لا يلزَم أهلَ القرآن البحثُ عنه وتقصِّيه؛ فقد نقلوا عن أئمَّة القرآن ثقةً بهم بعد تخيُّرهم مسائل تفرَّد بها كلُّ واحد من القراء أو الرواة، ولم يطالبوهم بالحديث، ونقلتُ أنا - ولن أملَّ من النقْل - أن ما ينقله أهل الحديث بتصحيح لا يلزم القراء الأخذ به إذا لم يصح عندهم، وقد مثَّلتُ بـ:
في الصحيح أنَّ ابنَ شهاب الزهري كان يقرأ: ((وأقم الصلاة للذِّكرَى)).
 وفي الصحيح أيضًا: والذكر والأنثى ... في سورة "والليل".
لكن القراء يأخذون بمثل سكتات حفص وتاءات البزي ... على العين والرأس.
فالذي تفرَّد به البزي هو رفع الحديث فقط، أما أصل التكبير فهو ثابت عن: ابن كثير، وعن مجاهد بن جبر، وعن ابن عباس.
وحتى أختم مشاركاتي في هذه الصفحة أتمثَّل:
نَحنُ بِما عندَنَا وأنْتَ بِما  * * *  عِندكَ راضٍ والرَّأيُ مُختلِفُ

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

جزاكم الله خيراً ، على كل مانقلتموه عن هذا الموضوع ولكن كل ذلك لن يرفع الحرج عند العامي فكل ماتوصلنا له في نهاية الأمر أن الأمر مختلف فيه ولم نقف بعد هذه الأدلة على ماوقف عليه القوم حتى نقف نحن عنده ، فهل يعد هذا الأمر مما قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فمن اتقى الشبهات...) ؟أم أن الأمر فيه سعة ؟ فلايأثم من تركه أو من فعله ، فإنا نعلم على حد علمنا القاصر أن العبادات توقيفية ، والقرآن عبادة ، فهل ثبت عنه في الصحيح أنه فعل هو ذلك (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أم لا؟ أي: (التكبير)، أما الرواية فقد نقلت عن رسول الله بكل بأحرفها السبع، فإن كان الحديث ليس له شأن في الأخذ عن القراء ولكن التلقي ، فمن أين جاءت الروايات الشاذة إذاً ؟ وهل لها علاقة بالتلقي  عن المشايخ فقط أم بالحديث،  وهل  هناك فرق بين التقلي عن المشايخ ، وبين التلقي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟كما أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ، لما جمعوا المصحف كانوا لايكتبون الآية ولا يدونوها إلا بشهادة رجلين من الصحابة وبأن الذي نقلها قد تلقاها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكيف لايتحقق في أمر التكبير، خاصة أنه ليس من آيات القرآن فهي زيادة ولابد للزيادة من دليل عليها ويكون هذا الدليل صحيح أليس كذالك ؟ ومنكم أهل العلم نتعلم . 
فإن أخطأت قوموني ، وجزاكم الله خير .

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

جزاك الله خيرا الأخت أم الهدى على ما قلتيه 



> فهل يعد هذا الأمر مما قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فمن اتقى الشبهات...)


بل الترديد البدعي هنا داخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار))
وفي ((وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور؛ فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار)).
ومن المعلوم أن التخصيص بهذه الصورة يحتاج إلى دليل ، ودليلهم من طريق واحد وعن ضعيف ، ولا يمكن أن يكون الحديث إلا منكرا ، أما إن كان الضعف والنكارة لا تضره ، فشأن آخر.
والقراءات شأن آخر ، كما ذكرتِ ، لذا أكدتُ أكثر من مرة على عدم إقحام القراءات في الموضوع ، لأنه السبيل الوحيد للخروج عن الموضوع ، وقد كان. 
- ولو كان ذلك ثابتا أو استحسنه الصحابة لورد عنهم وتناقله التابعون واستفاض ، وهم أتقى وأتبع للسنن منها ، ولو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه. أما القراءات فقد نقل في كتب السنة اختلاف القراءات ، وهو موضوع مختلف تماما. 
هذا كتاب للشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد تكلم فيه  عن هذه البدعة وغيرها من البدع التي تواطأ عليها جهال قراء عصرنا ، أنصح بقراءته.

بدع القراء القديمة والمعاصرة 

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...bed3_alqra.pdf

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> - ولو كان ذلك ثابتا أو استحسنه الصحابة لورد عنهم وتناقله التابعون واستفاض ، وهم أتقى وأتبع للسنن منها


منّا................

----------


## أم الهدى

جزاك الله خير أخي نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ، أن يعلمنا ما جهلنا وينفعنا بما علمنا ، (وقل رب زدني علماً)  اللهم  أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.

----------


## البغوي

لا أريد أن أدلي بدلوي في هذه المناقشة ولكن أنصح الإخوة الأجلاء أن يتأدبوا بآداب الحوار ولا أظن أنها تخفى عليهم وشكرا لكم

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> جزاك الله خير أخي نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ، أن يعلمنا ما جهلنا وينفعنا بما علمنا ، (وقل رب زدني علماً)  اللهم  أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.


وإياكِ ، آمين آمين آمين

----------


## القارئ المليجي

رِوى القَلْبِ ذِكْرُ اللهِ فَاسْتَسْقِ مُقْبِلا * * * وَلا تَعْدُ رَوْضَ الذَّاكِرِينَ فَتُمحِلا
وَآثِرْ عَنِ الآثَارِ مَثْرَاةَ عَذْبِهِ * * * وَمَا مِثْلُهُ لِلعَبدِ حِصْناً وَمَوْئِلا
وَلاَ عَمَلٌ أَنْجَى لَهُ مِنْ عَذَابِهِ * * * غَدَاةَ الجَزَا مِنْ ذِكْرِهِ مُتَقَبَّلا
ومَنْ شَغَلَ الْقُرْآنُ عَنْهُ لِسَانَهُ * * * يَنَلْ خَيْرَ أَجْرِ الذَّاكِرِينَ مُكَمَّلا
وَمَا أَفْضَلُ الأَعْمَالِ إِلاَّ افْتِتَاحُهُ * * * مَعَ الخَتْمِ حِلاًّ وَارْتِحاَلاً مُوَصَّلا
وَفِيهِ عَنِ المَكِّينَ تَكْبِيرُهُمْ مَعَ الـ * * * ـخَوَاتِمِ قُرْبَ الخَتْمِ يُرْوى مُسَلْسَلا
إِذا كَبَّروا في آخِرِ النَّاسِ أَرْدَفُوا * * * مَعَ الحَمْدِ حَتَّى المُفْلِحونَ تَوَسُّلا
وَقَالَ بِهِ البَزِّيُّ مِنْ آخِرِ الضُّحى * * * وَبَعْضٌ لَهُ مِنْ آخِرِ اللَّيْلِ وَصَّلا
فَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَاقْطَعْ دُونَهُ أَوْ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ * * * صِلِ الكُلَّ دُونَ القَطْعِ مَعْهُ مُبَسْمِلا
وَمَا قَبْلَهُ مِنْ سَاكِنٍ أَوْ مُنَوَّنٍ * * * فَلِلسَّاكِنَيْ  نِ اكْسِرْهُ فِي الْوَصْلِ مُرْسَلا
وَأَدْرِجْ عَلَى إِعْرَابِهِ مَا سِوَاهُماَ * * * وَلاَ تَصِلَنْ هَاءَ الضَّمِيرِ لِتُوصَلا
وَقُلْ لَفْظُهُ "أللهُ أَكْبَرْ" وَقَبْلَهُ * * * لأَحْمَدَ زَادَ ابْنُ الْحُبَابِ فَهَلَّلا
وَقِيلَ بِهذَا عَنْ أَبِي الفَتْحِ فَارِسٍ * * * وَعَنْ قُنْبُلْ بَعْضٌ بِتَكْبِيرِهِ تَلا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

آخر كتاب التيسير للإمام أبي عمرو الداني:
باب ذكر التكبير في قراءةِ ابن كثير
قال أبو عمرو: اعلم - أيَّدك الله - أنَّ البزّىَّ روى عنِ ابنِ كثيرٍ باسنادِه أنَّه كان يكبِّر من آخر "والضحى" مع فراغه من كل سورة إلى آخر "قل أعوذ برب الناس"، ويصل التكبير بآخر السورة.
وإن شاء القارئ قطع عليه وابتدأ بالتسمية موصولةً بأول السورة التي بعدها.
وإن شاء وصَل التكبير بالتَّسمية ووصل التَّسمية بأوَّل السورة.
ولا يَجوز القطْع على التسمية إذا وصلت بالتَّكبير.
وقد كان بعض أهل الأداء يقطع على أواخر السور ثم يبتدئ بالتَّكبير موصولاً بالتَّسمية، وكذلك روى النقاش عن أبي ربيعة عن البزِّى، وبذلك قرأت على الفارسي عنه.
والأحاديث الواردة عن المكِّيِّين بالتَّكبير دالةٌ على ما ابتدأنا به؛ لأن فيها (مع) وهي تدلُّ على الصحبة والاجتماع.
وإذا كبَّر في آخر سورة النَّاس قرأ فاتِحة الكتاب وخمسَ آياتٍ من أوَّل سورة البقرة على عدد الكوفيِّين إلى قوله: ((وأولئك هم المفلحون)) ثُم دعا بدعاء الختمة، وهذا يسمَّى الحالّ المرتحل.
وفي جميعِ ما قدَّمناه أحاديث مشهورةٌ يَرويها العُلماءُ يؤيِّدُ بعضُها بعضًا تدلُّ على صحَّة ما فعله ابنُ كثير، ولها موضعٌ غير هذا قد ذكرْناها فيه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال الإمام مكي بن أبي طالب:
فصل نذكر فيه التكبير
أجْمع القرَّاءُ على ترْك التَّكبير إلا البزي؛ فإنه روى عن ابن كثير أنه يكبر من خاتمة "والضحى" إلى آخر القرآن مع خاتمة كل سورة.
وكذلك إذا قرأ "قل أعوذ برب الناس" فإنه يكبر ويبسمل، ثم يقرأ فاتحة الكتاب ولا يكبر بعدها، ثم يبسمل ويقرأ خمسا من أول سورة البقرة، ولم يفعل هذا غيره.
وقال الحسن بن مخلد: سألت البزي عن التكبير فقال: "لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر".
والذي قرأنا به وهو المأخوذ به في الأمصار: "الله أكبر".
... .... .... ...
.... .... ...
وهي سُنَّة كانت بمكة، ولا يعتبر قرَّاء مكَّة في التَّكبير ابنَ كثير ولا غيره، كانوا لا يتركون التكبير في كل القراءات من خاتمة "والضحى".
ولكن عادة القراء الأخذ بالتكبير لابن كثير في رواية البزي خاصة على ما ذكرت لك.

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> ....
> ليس للقراءات دخل في موضوعنا ، كما أن ليس للإمام ابن مفلح دخل في موضوعنا ، ولا أدري لماذا أُدخل في الموضوع. النقاش الآن حول بدعة تخصيص التكبير بعد سورة الضحى عند ختم القرآن ، هل ورد في هذه البدعة دليل أم لا. ......
> يعني باختصار أين كلام علماء الحديث عن  الحديث الذي سيرفع البدعية عن هذه البدعة ، إن كان صحيحا سيُنقل ويعمل به الأئمة وينقلوه لنا ، وإن كان غير ذلك فعلينا إنكار هذه البدعة حتى نستأصلها ، كغيرها من البدع.
> 
> ولا أدري ماالذي يمنعك من اتباع الحق ؟
> 
> أسأل الله أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم.


 آمين آمين
الأستاذ ابن أبي الحسن، لا بد من إنكار كل بدعة، وهذا أمر متفق عليه.
أما المختلف فيه فهو هل التكبير بعد سورة الضحى حتى آخر سور المصحف بدعة أو سنة؟ 
وأنت لا دليل عندك على البدعية إلا تضعيف الحديث، وتقول: "لا دخل للقراءات في موضوعنا"!!
سبحان الله! إنما تريد هكذا أن تنتصر لرأيك فحسب؛ لأنه لا يوجد حديث صحيح في المسألة، وليس اعتماد القراء هنا على الحديث ، بل المسألة متعلقة بعلم القراءات تعلقا صرفا "لا دخل للحديث في هذه المسألة".. بعكس ما تقول.
ولذا أقول: 
"لا أدري ماالذي يمنعك من اتباع الحق ؟
أسأل الله أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم".

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> الأستاذ ابن أبي الحسن، لا بد من إنكار كل بدعة، وهذا أمر متفق عليه.


جزاك الله خيرا ، لكن لست أستاذا ، ولو قلت "الأخ" لكان أليق.
وما وجه تأكيدك على إنكار البدع وأنت تستميت في الدفاع عن بدعة بعد هذه الجملة مباشرة.



> أما المختلف فيه فهو هل التكبير بعد سورة الضحى حتى آخر سور المصحف بدعة أو سنة؟


هذه من كيسك أو من أكياس الذين نقلت عنهم



> وأنت لا دليل عندك على البدعية إلا تضعيف الحديث، وتقول: "لا دخل للقراءات في موضوعنا"!!


لا أدري من أين أبدأ ، لكن سأحاول.....
لا يوجد شيء اسمه ترديد التكبير بعد صورة الضحى ، ألا يظهر لك أن المروجين لهذه البدعة استندوا على كلام نسبوه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
تأمل معي :
1- البزي ضعيف الحديث ، كما نص عليه الأئمة.
2- لم يروِ هذا الكلام إلا هو ، فأين العلماء عن هذه البدعة ، لماذا لم يفعلوها ، ولماذا نصوا على نكارة الكلام المنسوب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي رواه البزي ؟

______________________________  ___

وهنا سبب الإشكال ، لماذا خُصص التكبير بعد سورة الضحى ؟
ومن الذي خصص هذا التخصيص ؟
وهل يحق ذلك لغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وهل العبادات تحتاج إلى أدلة ، كتخصيص التكبير بعد الضحى ، أم أنه يجوز التعبد بأقوال البزي والجزري ؟
وبعد الإجابة على هذا السؤال ، يسأل عن البزي والجزري أأنبياء هم أم رسل.

هل قرأت كتاب العلامة بكر أبو زيد ، أم أن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال ، ويؤخذ من قوله ويرد  ، أما البزي والجزري فيؤخذ منهم ولا يرد.
واعلم أن الناس افتتنوا بالقراء الجهال في زماننا، ولو اجتهدت لوضعت فهرس بدع القراء ، فمثلا الرقص ، ما رأيك فيه ، إن قلت حرام فانظر في حال جهال قراء عصرنا ورقصهم وهم يقرأون القرآن كرقص اليهود عند الحائط ، فهل يضر الرقص الحرمة مادام أن جماعة من القراء تواطأوا عليه ؟
بالإضاف إلى أن رقصه يدل على مدى تمكنه من المقامات الموسيقية - مقامات أهل الفسق والفجور والهوى والضلال-  ، وتلذذه بها ، فلذا يرقص لا شعوريا ، فهل لك أن تنكر عليه ؟



> سبحان الله! إنما تريد هكذا أن تنتصر لرأيك فحسب؛


يعني إذا أنكرت على من يروج البدع -كالترديد هنا مثلا- فأنا أنتصر لرأيي ، وليس ذلك فحسب ،بل أفعل ذلك وأنا أستاذ -كما وصفتني- فكيف لو لم أكن أستاذا ، ماذا كنت سأفعل ؟



> ؛ لأنه لا يوجد حديث صحيح في المسألة


صدق......
_لايزال الناس بخير ماتعجب من العجب_ 

ألا يكفيك أن النبي لم يخصص هذا التخصيص ، ياللعجب ، بل ولا يعجبك ذلك .



> "لا دخل للحديث في هذه المسألة"


ما شاء الله ، هذه أخرى من كيسك ، لكن بهذه انفرد كيسك عن غيره.
وإن لم يكن للحديث دخل فما هو الضعيف هنا



> وأنت لا دليل عندك على البدعية إلا تضعيف الحديث





> "لا أدري ماالذي يمنعك من اتباع الحق ؟


الذي يمنعني الإنكار على من يروج البدع



> أسأل الله أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم".


آمين آمين آمين
ادعُ الله لي ، لعل الله يستجيب دعائك.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله الذي خلقنا لعبادته , ووفقنا لطاعته , والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحابته .
*وبعــــــــــــ  ـــــد*

فلا ريب أن الله قد حفظ القرآن من الزيادة والنقصان كما قال عز وجل ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون )
وكان من حفظ الله للقرآن أن وفق أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان ـ رضي الله عنه ـ لنسخه على كتابة واحدة , ليقضي على اختلاف القراء , وليكون الخط والإسناد مستندهم في الأداء .
وتحقق ذلك ولله الحمد , وانتفى اختلاف الضد , حيث أجمعت الأمة على اطراح كل قراءة لا توافق خط المصحف .
وهذا أصل أصيل , وحكم جليل , يقضي على الخلاف ويؤدي إلى الائتلاف  ولله الحمد , ولكن للأسف ـ نجد اليوم اختلافا بين القراء وتفرقا في الأداء في بعض الأمور ومنها ما نحن بصدد البحث عن الحق فيه , ألا وهو موضوع التكبير مع الختم من الضحى إلى الناس , حيث اختلف القراء فيه كثيرا , فنقول وبالله التوفيق :
اعلم أن العبادة لها أصلان , لا تصح إلا بهما ولا تقبل إلا معهما :
الأول : الإخلاص لله عز وجل , وهو معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله , فكل عبادة لم تخلص لله تعالى فهي مردودة على صاحبها قال تعالى في الحديث القدسي الصحيح ( أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك من عمل عملا أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه ) رواه مسلم برقم ( 2985 )
الثاني : متابعة النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم  ـ وهو معنى شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد )[1]
فمعنى الشهادتين ألا تعبد إلا الله وألا تعبد الله إلا بما شرع الله ورسوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ولذلك كانت الشهادتان هما مفتاح الدخول في الإسلام لأن فيهما إعلانا لعبادة الله عبادة صحية وهذا هو الغاية من الخلق قال تعالى (وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ) وهو الذي ينفع عند لقاء الله ( فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا ) .
وما ضلت الفرق كلها , والملل بأسرها إلا بالابتعاد عن هذين الأصلين أو عن أحدهما فإذا رجعنا إلى موضوع التكبير مع ختم القرآن لم يجز لنا أن نتعبد الله به وأن نجعله سنة إلا إذا صح عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أمرا أو فعلا أو إقرارا .
أما إذا لم يصح فتمسكنا به حينئذ إنما هو ابتعاد عن سنة الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ .
فالبحث الآن عن أمر واحد ألا وهو ثبوت التكبير مع الختم عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أو عدمه .
ولا يهمنا ثبوته عن غيره إذ كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ .
وهذا هو الأصل الذي سنمضي عليه في البحث فإذا عرفته فأنت لما بعده أعرف ,والله المستعان وعليه التكلان .
أولا : قراءة ابن كثير وغيره إنما ثبتت بالإسناد الصحيح وموافقة خط المصحف فلو فقد حرف من قراءته شرطا منهما لصار شاذا غير صحيح .
*[COLOR=window****]قال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ[/COLOR]*

*[COLOR=window****]فكـــل مــا وافــق وجــه نــحــو          وكان للرسم احتمالا يحـــوي[/COLOR]*

وصح إسنادا هو القرآن          فهذه الثلاثة الأركان
وحـــيثمــا يخــتل ركــن أثبـت        شـذوذه لــو أنــه فـي السبعة[2]
فما بالك بالتكبير الذي فقد الشرطين كليهما فلا هو مكتوب في المصحف ولا هو صحيح الإسناد ـ كما سيأتي ـ فهو شاذ لفقده الشرطين جميعا .
ثانيا : أجمع الصحابة بل الأمة بأسرها على ترك البسملة في أول براءة لعدم كتابتها في المصحف ولو كتبت للزم الإتيان بها , فكيف يجعل التكبير مع خاتمة السور وقد أجمعت الأمة عامة على عدم كتابته مع خاتمة السور في المصحف فالبسملة الواجبة في أول السورة تترك لعدم كتابتها , والتكبير المباح يؤتى به مع عدم كتابته إن هذا لبديع في القياس .
 وقال القرطبي ـ رحمه الله : ـ القرآن ثبت نقلا متواترا سورة وآياته وحروفه لا زيادة فيه ولا نقصان فالتكبير على هذا ليس بقرآن , فإذا كان بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم المكتوب في المصحف بخط المصحف ليس بقرآن فكيف بالتكبير الذي هو ليس بمكتوب أما إنه ثبت بنقل الآحاد فاستحبه ابن كثير لا أنه أو جبه فخطأ من تركه .[3] 
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ـ رحمه الله ـ عن جماعة اجتمعوا فى ختمة وهم يقرؤون لعاصم وأبى عمرو فإذا وصلوا إلى سورة الضحى لم يهللوا ولم يكبروا إلى آخر الختمة ففعلهم ذلك هو الأفضل أم لا ؟ وهل الحديث الذى ورد فى التهليل والتكبير صحيح بالتواتر أم لا ؟
فأجاب الحمد لله نعم إذا قرءوا بغير حرف ابن كثير كان تركهم لذلك هو الأفضل بل المشروع المسنون فإن هؤلاء الأئمة من القراء لم يكونوا يكبرون لا فى أوائل السور ولا فى أواخرها فإن جاز لقائل أن يقول إن ابن كثير نقل التكبير عن رسول الله جاز لغيره أن يقول إن هؤلاء نقلوا تركه عن رسول الله إذ من الممتنع أن تكون قراءة الجمهور التى نقلها أكثر من قراءة ابن كثير قد أضاعوا فيها ما أمرهم به رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فإن أهل التواتر لا يجوز عليهم كتمان ما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي إلى نقله فمن جوز على جماهير القراء أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أقرأهم بتكبير زائد فعصوا لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتركوا ما أمرهم به استحق العقوبة البليغة التى تردعه وأمثاله عن مثل ذلك وأبلغ من ذلك البسملة فإن من القراء من يفصل بها ومنهم من لا يفصل بها وهى مكتوبة فى المصاحف ثم الذين يقرؤون بحرف من لا يبسمل لا يبسملون ولهذا لا ينكر عليهم ترك البسملة إخوانهم من القراء الذين يبسملون فكيف ينكر ترك التكبير على من يقرأ قراءة الجمهور وليس التكبير مكتوبا فى المصاحف وليس هو من القرآن باتفاق المسلمين ومن ظن أن التكبير من القرآن فانه يستتاب فان تاب وإلا قتل بخلاف البسملة فإنها من القرآن حيث كتبت فى مذهب الشافعي وهو مذهب أحمد المنصوص عنه فى غير موضع وهو مذهب أبى حنيفة عند المحققين من أصحابه وغيرهم من الأئمة لكن مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحمد وغيرهما أنها من القرآن حيث كتبت البسملة وليست من السورة ومذهب مالك ليست من القرآن إلا فى سورة النمل وهو قول فى مذهب أبى حنيفة وأحمد ومع هذا فالنزاع فيها من مسائل الاجتهاد فمن قال هى من القرآن حيث كتبت أو قال ليست هى من القرآن إلا فى سورة النمل كان قوله من الأقوال التي ساغ فيها الاجتهاد وأما التكبير فمن قال إنه من القرآن فإنه ضال باتفاق الأئمة والواجب أن يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل فكيف مع هذا ينكر على من تركه ؟ ومن جعل تارك التكبير مبتدعا أو مخالفا للسنة أو عاصيا فإنه إلى الكفر أقرب منه إلى الإسلام والواجب عقوبته بل إن أصر على ذلك بعد وضوح الحجة وجب قتله ولو قدر أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أمر بالتكبير لبعض من أقرأه كان غاية ذلك يدل على جوازه أو استحبابه فإنه لو كان واجبا لما أهمله جمهور القراء ولم يتفق أئمة المسلمين على عدم وجوبه ولم ينقل أحد من أئمة الدين أن التكبير   واجب وإنما غاية من يقرأ بحرف ابن كثير أن يقول إنه مستحب وهذا خلاف البسملة فإن قراءتها واجبة عند من يجعلها من القرآن ومع هذا فالقراء يسوغون ترك قراءتها لمن لم ير الفصل بها فكيف لا يسوغ ترك   التكبير لمن ليس داخلا فى قراءته وأما ما يدعيه بعض القراء من التواتر فى جزئيات الأمور فليس هذا موضع تفصيله .[4] 
قلت : وهذا يرد على من زعم أن التكبير متواتر مع الختم أو يدعي الإجماع عليه كما سيأتي بعد  مع أن ابن تيمية رحمه الله لم يتعرض لحديث التكبير أصلا بل غاية قوله ( ولو قدر أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أمر بالتكبير ) أنه لم يثبت عنده إذ أن لو حرف امتناع لامتناع كما هو معلوم لغة ,فمعناه : امتنع استحباب التكبير لامتناع الأمر به  والله أعلم .
ثالثا : اتفقت الأمة قولا وعملا على سد الذرائع ما أمكن , والأخذ بالتكبير مع ضعف إسناده ومخالفته للخط ذريعة إلى الزيادة في القرآن , وسد هذه الذريعة مقصود شرعا وهذا يؤكد أن التكبير مع الختم شاذ .
قال السيوطي في الإتقان :قال سليم الرازي : ومن لا يكبر من القراء حجتهم أن في ذلك ذريعة إلى الزيادة في القرآن بأن يداوم عليه فيتوهم أنه منه .[5] 
رابعا : القراء الذين نقلوا التكبير في كتبهم أجمعوا على تفرد أهل مكة به وقالوا بأن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ استعمل التكبير قبل الهجرة بزمان وتركه بعد ذلك .
*[COLOR=window****]قال أبو عمرو الداني ـ رحمه الله :ـ[/COLOR]*

فهذا سبب التخصيص بالتكبير من آخر الضحى واستعمال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه وذلك كان قبل الهجرة بزمان فاستعمل ذلك المكيون , ونقل خلفهم عن سلفهم , ولم يستعمله غيرهم لأنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ترك ذلك بعد فأخذوا بالآخر من فعله .[6]
وفي هذا الكلام حجج بالغة على شذوذ التكبير مع الختم ومنها :
1 ـ أن ترك التكبير آخر الفعلين من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إذا صح ذلك ـ ودائما يكون العمل على آخر الفعلين ويصبح الأول منسوخا , كما قال جابر بن عبد الله ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ كان آخر الأمرين من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ترك الوضوء مما مست النار .[7]
ومعنى قوله ( كان آخر الأمرين ) كان آخر الفعلين بدليل قوله بعد ذلك ( ترك الوضوء ) إذ لو كان المقصود الأمر الذي هو ضد النهي لقال بعده ( أن اتركوا الوضوء ) وقد جاء في القرآن التعبير بالأمر عن الفعل والحال , قال تعالى ( ليذوق وبال أمره ) ( المائدة آيه 95 ) قال القرطبي : وعبر بأمره عن جميع حاله . 
وقال تعالى ( فذاقت وبال أمرها ) ( الطلاق آيه 9 ) قال القرطبي : أي عاقبة كفرها . 
فكيف نتمسك بفعل تركه الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بل لم يفعله أصلا كما سيأتي .
2 ـ كيف يكون التكبير مع الختم ثابتا عن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في مكة , والقرآن لم يختم إلا في المدينة , والأعجب من ذلك أن الصحابي الوحيد الذي روى التكبير هو أبي بن كعب الأنصاري المدني , فيرويه سيد القراء بالمدينة ولا يشتهر عنه إلا في مكة ؟
وكيف يرويه أبي في المدينة والرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إنما فعله قبل الهجرة بزمان وتركه بعدها ؟ ومن الذي بقي في مكة بعد الهجرة من القراء ؟ ولماذا لم يرو إلا عن أبي ـ رضي الله عنه ؟
كل هذه الأسئلة تدل على أن التكبير بهذه الصفة التي نقلها القراء ليس من السنة .
وسيأتي أن صفة التكبير المروي عن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ليس كما ذكر القراء , مع بيان ضعف الحديث في ذلك .
3 ـ كان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ المداومة على الأعمال الصالحة كما روت عنه عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ( وإن أحب الأعمال إلى الله ما دووم عليه وإن قل ) وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : وكان آل محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إذا عملوا عملا أثبتوه .[8]
فلو كان الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كبر للختم في مكة لما تركه بعد ذلك بل كان يثبته ويداوم عليه , وذلك يدل على أن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل شيئا من ذلك لا سيما مع ضعف الحديث المرفوع في ذلك وسيتضح الأمر مع الاستمرار في البحث .
خامسا : اختلف القراء أنفسهم في التكبير اختلافا كثيرا فمنهم من لم يذكره أصلا ومنهم من ذكره عن البزي وحده ومنهم من ذكره عن ابن كثير من الروايتين ومنهم من ذكره لجميع القراء .
واختلفوا في موضعه فمنهم من ذكره من أول الضحى إلى آخر القرآن , ومنهم من ذكره من آخرها إلى آخر القرآن , ومنهم من ذكره مع كل سورة . 
واختلفوا أيضا في صيغته فمنهم من اقتصر على التكبير ومنهم من زاد معه التهليل , ومنهم من زاد معه التهليل والتحميد .
ولا ريب أن هذا الاختلاف الكثير ينفي ثبوته عن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بدليل قوله تعالى ( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا )
وسنستعرض الآن ما يدل على هذا الاختلاف الكثير من كلام ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ وغيره من القراء .
قال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ وبعض المؤلفين لم يذكر هذا الباب أصلا كابن مجاهد في سبعته وابن مهران في غايته .[9] 
قلت : إذا لم يذكره ابن مجاهد وهو أول من سبع السبعة بل هو طريق قنبل عن ابن كثير المكي فذلك من أدلة ضعفه وعدم شهرته .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ اختلف في سبب ورود التكبير من المكان المعين فروى الحافظ أبو العلاء بإسناده عن أحمد بن فرح عن البزي أن الأصل في ذلك أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ انقطع عنه الوحي فقال المشركون : قلى محمدا ربه . فنزلت سورة ( والضحى ) فقال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم : الله أكبر وأمر النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أن يكبر إذا بلغ والضحى مع خاتمة كل سورة حتى يختم .
قال ابن الجزري : وهذا قول الجمهور من أئمتنا .
قال شيخنا الحافظ أبو الفداء ابن كثير ـ رحمه الله ـ ولم يرو ذلك بإسناد يحكم عليه بصحة ولا ضعف .
 يعني كون هذا سبب التكبير .[10]
قلت : كيف يكون قول الجمهور من القراء وهو لا أصل له على ما قال ابن كثير ـ رحمه الله ـ مع أنه قد انفرد به البزي وهو ضعيف الحديث .
وقال ابن الجزري : وروى أحمد بن فرح قال : حدثني ابن أبي بزة بإسناده أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أهدي إليه قطف عنب جاء قبل أوانه فهم أن يأكل منه فجاءه سائل فقال :أطعموني مما رزقكم الله. 
قال : فسلم إليه العنقود , فلقيه بعض أصحابه فاشتراه منه وأهداه للنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فعاد السائل فسأله فأعطاه إياه فلقيه رجل آخر من الصحابة فاشتراه منه وأهداه للنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فعاد السائل فسأله فانتهره وقال : إنك ملح .
فانقطع الوحي عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أربعين صباحا فقال المنافقون : قلى محمدا ربه . فجاء جبريل عليه السلام فقال : اقرأ يا محمد . قال : وما أقرأ ؟ فقال : اقرأ ( والضحى ) فلقنه السورة , فأمر النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أبيا لما بلغ والضحى أن يكبر مع خاتمة كل سورة حتى يختم .
وهذا سياق غريب جدا , وهو مما انفرد به ابن أبي بزة أيضا وهو معضل . [11]
قلت : ويبين غرابته وضعفه كالذي قبله أن سورة الضحى مكية بالاتفاق , ولم يكن القرآن يختم وقت نزولها , كما أن أبيا من الأنصار , فكيف ينفرد به ولا يشتهر إلا عن أهل مكة .
وقال ابن الجزري : وقيل : كبر النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فرحا وسرورا بالنعم التي عددها الله تعالى عليه في قوله ( ألم يجدك ) .
وقيل : شكرا لله تعالى على تلك النعم .........
وقيل : كبر صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لما رآه من صورة جبرائيل عليه السلام التي خلقه الله عليها عند نزوله بهذه السورة , فقد ذكر بعض السلف منهم الإمام أبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق أن هذه السورة هي التي أوحاها جبرائيل عليه السلام إلى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ حين تبدى له في صورته التي خلقه الله عليها ......
وهذا قول قوي جيد إذ التكبير إنما يكون غالبا لأمر عظيم أو مهول .[12]
قلت : إن صح التكبير عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فهذه صفته , يعني أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كبر مرة واحدة إما فرحا بنعمة الله عز وجل وإما لرؤية جبريل , على فرض صحة ذلك , وهو بذلك لا يختص بالختم , ولا يختص بسورة الضحى وما بعدها بل يجوز أن يقرأ القارئ قوله تعالى ( إن المتقين في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر ) فيكبر فرحا بهذه البشرى كما يقرأ قوله تعالى ( أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين ) فيقول : بلى , وكما يقرأ آيات الجنة فيسأل الله من فضله , أو يستعيذ به من عذابه عند ذكر النار يعني أنه لا يختص بالختم كما فعل القراء , فهذه فائدة جليلة تفسر المقصود بتكبير النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على فرض صحته .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله : ـ
فاعلم أن التكبير صح عند أهل مكة قرائهم وعلمائهم وأئمتهم ومن روى عنهم صحة استفاضت واشتهرت وذاعت وانتشرت حتى بلغت حد التواتر وصحت أيضا عن أبي عمرو من رواية السوسي وعن أبي جعفر من رواية العمري ووردت أيضا عن سائر القراء .[13] 
قلت : هذا الكلام فيه نظر , وهو غريب من ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ لأنه سينقضه بكلامه الآتي حيث يذكر أن الجمهور على عدم التكبير لغير البزي , وأن المذاهب الأربعة لم تذكر التكبير عند الختم فكيف يكون متواترا مشهورا , وسيتضح عند الكلام على حديث التكبير أنه شاذ غريب .
ثم إن العبرة بما صح وثبت عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وأجمعت عليه الأمة فأما ما اختلفت فيه الأمة فالعبرة بما صح عنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لا بما صح عن غيره .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ نقلا عن الكارزينى : ـ
لولا أني لا أحب مخالفة سنة النقل لكنت أخذت على كل من قرأ علي برواية بالتكبير لكن القراءة سنة تتبع ولا تبتدع .
وقال مكي : وروي أن أهل مكة كانوا يكبرون في آخر كل ختمه من خاتمة والضحى لكل القراء ..........
وقال ابن الجزري : وكان بعضهم يأخذ به في جميع سور القرآن , وذكر الحافظ أبو العلاء الهمداني والهذلي عن أبي الفضل الخزاعي ـ قال الهذلي : وعند الدينوري كذلك ـ يكبر في أول كل سورة لا يختص بالضحى وغيرها لجميع القراء .
وقال ابن غلبون : وهي سنة بمكة لا يتركونها ألبتة ولا يعتبرون رواية البزي ولا غيره .[14] 
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ وأما اختلاف أهل الأداء في ذلك فإنهم أجمعوا على الأخذ به للبزي واختلفوا عن قنبل فالجمهور من المغاربة على عدم التكبير له كسائر القراء وهو الذي في التيسير والكافي والعنوان والتذكرة والتبصرة وتلخيص العبارات والهادي والإ رشاد لأبي الطيب ابن غلبون حتى قال فيه : ولم يفعل هذا قنبل ولا غيره من القراء .[15]
قلت : دعوى الإجماع على التكبير للبزي لا تصح لما تقدم من عدم ذكر ابن مجاهد وغيره له , ولما ذكره ابن الجزري نفسه من عدم ذكر الأئمة الأربعة له .
سادسا : وهو زبدة البحث : أن حديث التكبير لا يصح لعلل كثيرة ومنها:
1 ـ انفراد البزي به وهو ضعيف بل منكر الحديث .
2 ـ اضطراب البزي فيه إذ رواه موقوفا مرة على أبي ومرة على ابن عباس ومرة على مجاهد ورواه أيضا مرفوعا .
3 ـ انفراد البزي برفعه إذ لم يرفعه غيره , وقد ذكر العقيلى أن من أسباب ضعفه وصل الأحاديث .
4 ـ غرابة الحديث في جميع طبقاته إذ لم يروه عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ غير أبي ولم يروه عن أبي غير ابن عباس , ولم يروه عن ابن عباس إلا مجاهد ولم يروه عن مجاهد إلا ابن كثير , ولم يروه عن ابن كثير إلا القسط ولم يروه عن القسط إلا عكرمة ولم يروه عن عكرمة إلا البزي .
وإليك الحديث بإسناده مع كلام الأئمة عليه قال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ :عن يحي بن محمد بن صاعد وأحمد بن عمرو قالا : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن أبي بزة البزي قال : سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان يقول : قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فلما بلغت والضحى قال لي : كبر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم فإني قرأت على عبد الله بن كثير فلما بلغت والضحى قال لي : كبر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم وأخبره أنه قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك , وأخبره مجاهد أن ابن عباس أمره بذلك , وأخبره ابن عباس أن أبي بن كعب أمره بذلك , وأخبره أبي بن كعب أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أمره بذلك .
..... قال الداني : وهذا أتم حديث روي في التكبير وأصح خبر جاء فيه وأخرجه الحاكم في صحيحه المستدرك .[16]
قال الذهبي عن هذا الحديث : هذا حديث غريب وهو مما أنكر على البزي.
قال أبو حاتم : هذا حديث منكر .[17] 
وقال في السير : وصحح له الحاكم حديث التكبير وهو منكر .
وقال العقيلي : منكر الحديث يوصل الأحاديث .[18] 
وقال في الميزان في ترجمة البزي :
قال أبو حاتم : ليس الحديث .
وقال : ضعيف الحديث لا أحدث عنه .
وقال ابن أبي حاتم : روى حديثا منكرا .[19] 
وقال ابن كثير : فهذه سنة تفرد بها أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله البزي من ولد القاسم بن أبي بزة , وكان إماما في القراءات , فأما في الحديث فقد ضعفه أبو حاتم الرازي وقال : لا أحدث عنه وكذلك أبو جعفر العقيلي قال : هو منكر الحديث . ( تفسير ابن كثير 4 / 531 ) .
وقال ابن حجر :أخبرنا عبد الحافظ بن بدران ويوسف بن أحمد قالا أنا موسى بن عبد القادر أنا سعيد بن البنا أنا علي بن السري ح وقرأت على عمر بن عبد المنعم عن أبي اليمن الكندي أنا الحسين بن علي أنا أحمد بن محمد بن النقور قالا :أنا أبو طاهر المخلص ثنا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد ثنا البزي أحمد بن محمد بن القاسم بن أبي بزة سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان يقول : قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فلما بلغت والضحى قال :كبر عند خاتمة كل سورة فإني قرأت على عبد الله بن كثير فلما بلغت والضحى قال : كبر حتى تختم وأخبره ابن كثير أنه قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك وأخبره أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أمره بذلك وأخبره ابن عباس أن أبي بن كعب أمره بذلك وأخبره أبي أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أمره بذلك .هذا حديث غريب وهو مما أنكر على البزي قال أبو حاتم : هذا حديث منكر .
 وقد رواه أبو عمرو الداني من حديث الحسن بن مخلد عن البزي أيضا وقال ابن أبي حاتم :قلت لأبي : ابن أبي بزة ضعيف الحديث؟ قال نعم ولست أحدث عنه .[20] 
قلت : بهذا يتبين أن حديث التكبير مع الختم منكر لتفرد البزي به وهو ضعيف منكر الحديث كما تقدم وهذا ينافي دعوى التواتر والإجماع .
وقال ابن الجزري : لم يرفع أحد حديث التكبير إلا البزي وسائر الناس رووه موقوفا على ابن عباس ومجاهد وغيرهما .[21] 
وقال أبو معشر الطبري : والتكبير موقوف على عبد الله بن عباس ومجاهد , لم يرفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أحد غير ابن أبي بزة .[22] 
وقال أبو يحي   بن أبي ميسرة : ما رفعه أحد إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ غير ابن أبي بزة .[23] 
وقال الحافظ أبو العلاء : لم يرفع أحد التكبير إلا البزي فإن الروايات قد تظافرت عنه برفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ورواه الناس فوقفوه على ابن عباس ومجاهد .[24] 
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ : وأما الراويات الموقوفة عن ابن عباس ومجاهد فأسند أبو بكر بن مجاهد والحافظ أبو عمرو الداني وأبو القاسم بن الفحام والحافظ أبو العلاء عن أبي بكر الحميدي قال : حدثني إبراهيم بن أبي حية التميمي قال : حدثني حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد قال : ختمت على عبد الله بن عباس تسع عشرة ختمة كلها يأمرني أن أكبر فيها من ألم نشرح . وفي رواية عن إبراهيم بن أبي حية قرأت على حميد الأعرج فلما بلغت والضحى قال لي : كبر إذا ختمت كل سورة حتى تختم فإني قرأت على مجاهد فأمرني بذلك .[25]
قلت : هاهنا اختلاف بين فمرة موقوف على مجاهد ومرة على ابن عباس , والراوي واحد وهو حميد الأعرج قال في التقريب : ليس به بأس . وإبراهيم بن أبي حية التميمي قال في لسان الميزان :
127 - إبراهيم بن أبي حية اليسع بن الأشعث أبو إسماعيل المكي قال البخاري منكر الحديث وقال النسائي ضعيف وقال الدارقطني متروك ......... وقال أبو حاتم : منكر الحديث وقال بن المديني : ليس بشيء ونقل عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي عن يحيى بن معين أنه قال : شيخ ثقة كبير وقال ابن حبان : روى عن جعفر وهشام مناكير وأوابد تسبق إلى القلب أنه المتعمد.[26] 
وقال ابن الجزري : ورواه ابن مجاهد عن الحميدي عن سفيان عن إبراهيم , فأدخل بين الحميدي وإبراهيم سفيان.
قال الداني : وهو غلط .[27] 
قلت : وهذا يؤيد الاختلاف والاضطراب في إسناده ,ومثل هذا لا تقوم به الحجة ,مع أن ابن مجاهد لم يذكر التكبير في كتابه الذي هو أول كتاب جمع القراءات السبع .
وقال ابن الجزري : وأسند الحافظان عن شبل بن عباد قال : رأيت ابن محيصن وابن كثير الدري إذا بلغا ألم نشرح كبرا حتى يختما ويقولان : رأينا مجاهدا فعل ذلك .[28] 
قلت : لا ندري ما حال الرجال بين شبل بن عباد والحافظين , ثم إن قراءة ابن محيصن معدودة في شواذ القراءات .
وقال ابن الجزري : وأسند الحافظ أبو عمرو وأبو القاسم ابن الفحام والحافظ أبو العلاء عن حنظلة بن أبي سفيان قال : قرأت على عكرمة بن خالد المخزومي فلما بلغت والضحى قال : هيها , قلت : وما تريد بهيها ؟
قال : كبر فإني رأيت مشايخنا ممن قرأ على ابن عباس يأمرهم بالتكبير إذا بلغوا والضحى .[29] 
قلت : عكرمة بن خالد المخزومي اثنان كما في التقريب الأول ثقة والثاني ضعيف , فلا ندري أيهما هذا ولعله الثاني , ثم لا ندري حال حنظلة بن أبي سفيان , ولا حال المشايخ الذين أبهمهم عكرمة .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله : وروى الحافظان وابن الفحام عن قنبل قال : حدثني أحمد بن عون القواس حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جريج عن مجاهد أنه كان يكبر من ( والضحى ) إلى الحمد .[30] 
قلت : لا ندري حال عبد الحميد بن جريج ولا حال الرجال بين قنبل والناقلين عنه .
وقال ابن الجزري : وأسند الداني عن سفيان ابن عيينة قال : رأيت حميد الأعرج يقرأ والناس حوله فإذا بلغ والضحى كبر إذا ختم كل سورة حتى يختم .[31] 
قلت : ولا ندري أيضا حال الرجال بين الداني وسفيان , ولا تقوم الحجة بهذا ولا بما سبق حتى يعرف حال رجاله .
وقال ابن الجزري : وروى الحافظ أبو العلاء عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه كان يقول : إذا قرأت القرآن  فبلغت بين المفصل فاحمد الله وكبر بين كل سورتين .[32] 
قلت : لا ندري حال الرجال بين علي والحافظ أبي العلاء , وهذا يختلف عما قبله إذ فيه زيادة الحمد , وتقديم ذلك إلى المفصل .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله : ثم روى الحافظ أبو عمرو بسنده عن موسي بن هارون قال : قال البزي : قال لي أبو عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي : إن تركت التكبير فقد تركت سنة من سنن نبيك ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال شيخنا الحافظ عماد الدين ابن كثير : وهذا يقتضي تصحيحه لهذا الحديث .[33] 
قلت : هذا الكلام فيه نظر لأننا لا ندري حال الرجال بين موسي بن هارون والحافظ أبي عمرو , ولا ندري حال موسي بن هارون نفسه , ثم إنه لم يقل : قال لي البزي أو : حدثني البزي أو : سمعت البزي وإنما قال : قال البزي , فلا ندري هل هو متصل أو منقطع , ومثل هذا يتوقف في تصحيحه .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله :قال وجاءني رجل من أهل بغداد ومعه رجل عباسي وسألني عن هذا الحديث فأبيت أن أحدثه إياه فقال : والله لقد سمعناه من أحمد بن حنبل عن أبي بكر الأعين عنك , فلو كان منكرا ما رواه , وكان يجتنب المنكرات .[34] 
قلت : القائل هنا هو البزي بالإسناد السابق ويقال فيه ما قيل آنفا , ويزاد هاهنا إبهام هذين الرجلين , فلا يصح ذلك عن أحمد ـ رحمه الله ـ لا سيما وقد علمت أن الحديث منكر من كلام الذهبي وأبي حاتم وغيرهما .
وقال ابن الجزري أيضا : وقال الشيخ أبو الحسن السخاوي :
وروى بعض علمائنا الذين اتصلت قراءتنا بهم بإسناده عن محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد القرشي قال : صليت بالناس خلف المقام بالمسجد الحرام في التراويح في شهر رمضان فلما كانت ليلة الختمة كبرت من خاتمة الضحى إلى آخر القرآن في الصلاة , فلما سلمت التفت وإذا بأبي عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي قد صلى ورائي فلما بصر بي قال لي : أحسنت أصبت السنة .[35]
قلت :وهذا أيضا لا يصح للإبهام في أول الإسناد فلا ندري حال رجاله .
وقال أبو شامة ـ رحمه الله : ـ ثم أسند عن البزي قال : دخلت على الشافعي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ إبراهيم بن محمد وكنت قد وقفت عن هذا الحديث ـ يعني حديث التكبير ـ فقال له بعض من عنده : إن أبا الحسن لا يحدثنا بهذا الحديث . فقال لي : يا أبا الحسن والله لئن تركته لتركت سنة نبيك .[36]
قلت : الذي أسند عن البزي هو الحافظ أبو العلاء الهمداني , ولا ندري حال الرجال بينه وبين البزي , ثم إنه لو صح لدل على ضعف الحديث إذ ما الذي يمنع البزي من التحديث به إلا إذا كان مما أنكره الناس , فامتناعه عن التحديث به يدل على ضعفه .
وقال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله :فقد ثبت النكبير في الصلاة عن أهل مكة فقهائهم وقرائهم وناهيك بالإمام الشافعي وسفيان بن عيينه وابن جريج وابن كثير .[37] 
قلت : هذا غريب من ابن الجزري كيف يؤكد ثبوت التكبير مع الختم وكلها روايات متوقف في صحتها إن لم تكن ضعيفة أو منكرة , ثم هو يناقض كلامه هذا فيقول بعده :
وأما غيرهم فلم نجد عنهم في ذلك نصا حتى أصحاب الشافعي مع ثبوته عن إمامهم , لم أجد لأحد منهم نصا فيه في شيء من كتبهم المبسوطة ولا المطولة الموضوعة للفقه والقصد أني تتبعت كلام الفقهاء من أصحابنا فلم أر لهم نصا في غير ما ذكرت وكذلك لم أر للحنفية ولا المالكية , ولم تستحبه الحنابلة لقراءة غير ابن كثير .[38] 
قلت : هذا يناقض ما قبله إذ كيف يثبت عن الشافعي ولا يذكره أصحاب الشافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ ويناقض أيضا ما تقدم من رواية الإمام أحمد لحديث التكبير عن البزي ـ والله أعلم .
وقال ابن مجاهد : وأما الآثار التي رويت في الحروف فكالآثار التي رويت في الأحكام منها المجتمع عليه السائر المعروف ومنها المتروك المكروه عند الناس المعيب من أخذ به وإن كان قد روى وحفظ ومنها ما توهم فيه من وراه فضيع روايته ونسي سماعه لطول عهده فإذا عرض على أهله عرفوا توهمه وردوه على من حمله وربما سقطت روايته لذلك بإصراره على لزومه وتركه الانصراف عنه ولعل كثيرا ممن ترك حديثه واتهم في روايته كانت هذه علته وإنما ينتقد ذلك أهل العلم بالأخبار والحرام والحلال والأحكام وليس انتقاد ذلك إلى من لا يعرف الحديث ولا يبصر الرواية والاختلاف كذلك ما روى من الآثار في حروف القرآن منها المعرب السائر الواضح ومنها المعرب الواضح غير السائر ومنها اللغة الشاذة القليلة ومنها الضعيف المعنى في الإعراب غير أنه قد قرىء به ومنها ما توهم فيه فغلط به فهو لحن غير جائز عند من لا يبصر من العربية إلا اليسير ومنها اللحن الخفي الذي لا يعرفه إلا العالم النحرير وبكل قد جاءت الآثار في القراءات .[39]
وخلاصة القول أن التكبير الذي يفعله القراء مع الختم لم يثبت عن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ولا عن أحد من أصحابه وإنما هي روايات ضعيفه أو منكرة , ولم يثبت عن الأئمة برواية صحيحه .
وعلى ذلك فالسنة تركه وعدم التمسك به لقوله تعالى ( لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا )
ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم :( من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) .
وخلاصة البحث في هذه الأبيات من نظمنا المسمى { جمع الشمل في القرءات العشر }ونسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول وأن ينفع به المسلمين .
وقد قيل بالتكبير من آخر الضحى      وفـيـه مـقـالات طـوال لـمن خلا
ولكنما فصل الخطاب لمن وعـــى       بما صح من فعل الرسول إذا تلا
فحسبك من فعل الرسول عبــادة       فـتابع وأخـلص في الختام لتقبلا
وحسبك ما خــط الصحابة كلهم       ولا تـعـد أصـلا أصـلـوه مـؤصـلا 
هذا وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا للصواب وينعم علينا بالثواب ويجنبنا سبل العقاب والحمد لله على فضله وإحسانه , وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلىآله وأصحابه وإخوانه .
وكتبه محمد بن عيد الشعباني .
آخر جماد الثاني سنة 1429 ه

إعلام الأمة بحكم تكبير الختمة
فصل من كتاب شرح التحريرات الشعبانية
طبع مكتبة السنة بالقاهرة 
( [1] )( رواه مسلم برقم 1718 ).


( [2] ) مقدمة طيبة النشر .

( [3]) ( تفسير القرطبي 20 / 69 ) .


( [4] ) ( مجموع الفتاوى13/417 ) .

( [5]) ( الإتقان 1 / 111 ) .

( [6]) ( النشر 2 / 407 ) .

( [7] )( النسائي برقم 185 والبخاري مطولا برقم 5457 ) .


( [8] )( متفق عليه البخاري 730 , 5861 ومسلم 782 ) .


( [9] )( النشر 2 / 405 ) .

( [10] )( النشر 2 / 405 , 406 ) .


( [11] )( النشر 2 / 406 , 407 ) .

( [12] )( النشر 2 / 407 , 408 ) .


( [13] )( النشر 2 /410 ) .


( [14] )( النشر 2 / 410 / 411 ) .

( [15] )( النشر 2 / 417 ) .


( [16] )( النشر 2 / 413 ) .

( [17] ) ( الميزان 1 / 144 ) .

( [18] )( السير 12 / 51 ) .

( [19] )( الميزان 1 / 144 ) .

( [20] )لسان الميزان 1/284.

( [21] )( تقريب النشر 191 ) .

( [22] )( التلخيص 488 ) .

( [23] )( إبراز المعاني 737 ) .

( [24] )( النشر 2 / 413 , 414 ) .

( [25] )( النشر 2 / 415 , 416 ) .


( [26] ) ( لسان الميزان 1/52).

( [27] )( النشر 2 / 416 ) .

( [28] )( النشر 2 / 416 ) .

( [29] )( النشر 2 / 416 ) .

( [30] )( النشر 2 / 416 ) .

( [31] )( النشر 2 / 416 ) .

( [32] )( النشر 2 / 416 ) .


( [33] )( النشر 2 / 415 ) .

( [34] )( النشر 2 / 415 ) .

( [35] )(النشر 2 / 425) .


( [36] )( إبراز المعاني ص 735 ) .

( [37] )( النشر 2 / 426 ) .

( [38] )( النشر 2 /427 ) .


( [39]) السبعة في القراءات    ص 48 .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

إنَّ الانتصار لقولٍ بالعصبيَّة يُورد الموارد ويُعْمي العين عن مواضع الهوِيِّ.

إنَّك بدأت الكلام بإتحافنا بالتدليل على أن التكبير ليس من القرآن؛ لأنه لم يوافق خط المصحف.
بالله عليك .. هل هذا الكلام فيه نزاع؟
ثم تجزم أنه لم يصحَّ الإسناد في التكبير!
فأقول: أي إسناد تعني؟!
إن كان إلى البزي وابن كثير ومجاهد فقد صحَّ الإسناد.
بإخبار أهل القراءات الذين نقلوا لنا عنهم.
وإنَّما انفرد البزّيّ برفع الحديث إلى النّبيّ - صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم.
وإن كنت تقصد الإسناد إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فهذا مقتضى ما نقلوه أداءً، كما نقلوا عنه كل أوجه الخلاف بدون نصوص حديثية.... كما نقل البزي التشديد في تاءاته المعروفة، فمقتضى قراءتك بها أنها منقولة هكذا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
- -
هذا هو جواب أول كلامك:
[[أولا : قراءة ابن كثير وغيره إنما ثبتت بالإسناد الصحيح وموافقة خط المصحف فلو فقد حرف من قراءته شرطا منهما لصار شاذا غير صحيح .
*[COLOR=window****]قال ابن الجزري ـ رحمه الله ـ[/COLOR]*

*[COLOR=window****]فكـــل مــا وافــق وجــه نــحــو          وكان للرسم احتمالا يحـــوي[/COLOR]*

وصح إسنادا هو القرآن          فهذه الثلاثة الأركان
وحـــيثمــا يخــتل ركــن أثبـت        شـذوذه لــو أنــه فـي السبعة[2]
فما بالك بالتكبير الذي فقد الشرطين كليهما فلا هو مكتوب في المصحف ولا هو صحيح الإسناد ـ كما سيأتي ـ فهو شاذ لفقده الشرطين جميعا .]]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهذا كلام الإمام القرطبي كاملا؛ حتى لا يكون هناك تمويه بنقل بعض كلامه دون بعض:
فصل: يُكبر القارئ في رواية البزي عن ابن كثير.
وقد رواه مجاهدٌ عن ابن عباس، عن أبي بن كعب، عن النبي - صلى اللّه عليه وسلم -: إذا بلغ آخر {وَالضُّحَى} كبَّر بين كل سورة تكبيرة، إلى أن يختم القرآن، ولا يصل آخر السورة بتكبيرة؛ بل يفصل بينهما بسكتة.
وكأنَّ المعنى في ذلك أنَّ الوحي تأخَّر عن النبي - صلى اللّه عليه وسلم - أيَّاما، فقال ناس من المشركين: قد ودعه صاحبه وقلاه، فنزلت هذه السورة، فقال: "اللّه أكبر".
قال مجاهد: قرأتُ على ابن عباس، فأمرني به، وأخبرني به عن أبيّ عن النبي - صلَّى اللّه عليه وسلم.
ولا يكبّر في قراءة الباقين؛ لأنها ذريعة إلى الزيادة في القرآن.
قلتُ: القرآن ثبت نقلا متواترًا سوره وآياته وحروفه، لا زيادة فيه ولا نقصان؛ فالتكبير على هذا ليس بقرآن. .... إلى آخر ما قال.
- -
قوله: [؛ فالتكبير على هذا ليس بقرآن.] محل اتفاق ولا ينبغي التشغيب به.
لكنه لم ينفِ التكبير عن رواية البزي - رحمه الله - ولم يقل ببدعية التكبير.
وكذلك الإمام ابن تيمية لم يقُل ببدعية التكبير، ولا نفاها عن رواية البزي.
وإن إثبات هؤلاء الأئمة للتكبير في رواية البزي لينفي عن التكبير - نفيًا جازمًا - القول ببدعيته.
فما كان هناك داعٍ لهذه المقدمة الطويلة التي بدأ بها الأخ الشعباني للكلام على اتباع السنة والتحذير من الابتداع، فكلنا - إن شاء الله - نبحث عن السنة وهدي السلف الصالح لنعمل به،، والله الموفق للصواب.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> قوله: [؛ فالتكبير على هذا ليس بقرآن.] محل اتفاق ولا ينبغي التشغيب به.


أنت الآن تشغب بهذا ، ومن قال أن هذه البدعة من القرآن.
فإن كانت هذه البدعة ليست من القرآن فمن أين ؟
اعترفتم أنها ليست من السنة ، إذا فمن أين ؟
الإشكال في تخصيص هذه البدعة في موضع محدد دون غيره ، ومثل هذا التخصيص يفتقر إلى دليل ، ولا دليل. ويفيد كلامك أن البزي والجزري وغيره متعبد بأقوالهم ، ما يثير سؤالي مرة أخرى : أأنبياء هم أم رسل.
فإن قلت هي - أي البدعة- ليست من القرآن ، فقد اعترفت أنها -أي البدعة- ليست من القراءات، ما يعني أن هذه البدعة ليست إلا من كيس أحد الناس.

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

السلام عليكم 
الإخوة الأفاضل ..لي وقفات في هذا الموضوع : 
أولا : ليس معني أن التكبير ليس من القرآن أن يبطل القائل به ، ولا شك أن الاستعاذة ليست من القرآن باتفاق وقد أمرنا به ، والتكبير تلقاه القراء بالقبول وكذا قال الشافعي بأنه سنة كما في تفسير ابن كثير  : 
أخرجه أبو يعلى الخليلي فى الإرشاد (ص427-428 ) قال: حدثنا جدي حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم حدثنا الشافعي به .وهذا سند جيد
وقال ابن كثير أيضا: حكى الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة فى شرح الشاطبية عن الشافعي أنه سمع رجلا يكبر هذا التكبير فى الصلاة فقال له: أحسنت وأصبت السنة، )ا.هـ 


أما القول بضعف الحديث قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق علي موسي : 
 وقالوا محتجين أيضا علي أهل الحديث المضعفين لهذا الحديث :

  ..فكم من حديث كان ضعف إسناده واضحاً ولكن الأمة تلقته بالقبول وعملت به منذ عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يدون بهذا الإسناد فى دواوين الحديث!

    ومن أمثلة ذلك تعليق حافظ المغرب ابن عبد البر -رحمه الله- على حديث: "هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته" فقال فى "التمهيد" (16/218-219): "وهذا الحديث لا يحتج أهل الحديث بمثل إسناده وهو عندي صحيح لأن العلماء تلقوه بالقبول له والعمل به ولا يخالف فى جملته أحد من الفقهاء وإنما الخلاف فى بعض معانيه"اهـ. 

   وقالوا :" ذكر بعض الحفاظ أن البزي لم يتفرد به بل وافقه الشافعي فقد روي السخاوي * فى مسلسلاته بسنده إلى الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي أنه قال قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين قال قرأت على ابن كثير و ذكر حديث التكبير ،وقد روى الحاكم بسنده إلى الشافعي أنه قرأ على إسماعيل قال قرأت على ابن كثير قرأ على مجاهد قرأ على ابن عباس قرأ على أبي بن كعب الذي قرأ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و لكن لم يذكر فىه التكبير ، على فرض عدم صحة رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد ثبت و قفه من فعل ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما و أمره به ، وقال الحافظ ابن الجزري : اعلم أن التكبير صح عن أهل مكة قرائهم و علمائهم و أئمتهم و من روى عنهم صحة استفاضت و اشتهرت و ذاعت و انتشرت حتى بلغت حد التواتر (4) ، و حيث إن التكبير فى هذه السور مما لا يقال من قبل الرأي فالموقوف فىه له حكم الرفع ، و الله أعلم . ))ا.هـ

واختلف المحدثون مع القراء في مسألتين : 
الأولي : التكبير 
الثانية : البسملة 
فهذان خاصان في الصحيح بالقرآن ، وليس للمحدثين والفقهاء دور في المسألة . فقد نقل كل قارئ بما قرأ به . ويرجحه ما فعله الإمام مالك رحمه الله من إحالة المسألة للقارئ نافع رحمه الله . وفي التكبير ما قاله الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله . 
وليس معني ضعف القارئ في الحديث دليل علي ضعفه في القراءة وليس العكس ، فقد يكون إماما في الحديث ضعيفا في القراء :
قال الذهبي في السير 5/260: " - وكان الأعمش بخلافه- أي حفص - كان ثبتاً في الحديث ،  ليناً في الحروف ، فإن للأعمش قراءة منقولة في كتاب " المنهج " وغيره لا  ترتقي إلى رتبة القراءات السبع ، ولا إلى قراءة يعقوب وأبي جعفر والله أعلم  " .ا.هـ
قال شيخ الإسلام بعد أن شنع علي من قال بوجوب التكبير :

  ....... وأما التكبير : فمن قال أنه من القرآن فإنه ضال باتفاق الأئمة ، والواجب أن يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل ، فكيف مع هذا ينكر على من تركه ؟! ومن جعل تارك التكبير مبتدعا أو مخالفا للسنة أو عاصيا فانه إلى الكفر أقرب منه إلى الإسلام ، والواجب عقوبته ؛ بل إن أصر على ذلك بعد وضوح الحجة وجب قتله . 

      ولو قدر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالتكبير لبعض من أقرأه كان غاية ذلك يدل على جوازه ، أو استحبابه ، فإنه لو كان واجبا لما أهمله جمهور القراء ، ولم يتفق أئمة المسلمين على عدم وجوبه ، ولم ينقل أحد من أئمة الدين أن التكبير واجب ، وإنما غاية من يقرأ بحرف ابن كثير أن يقول : إنه مستحب ، وهذا خلاف البسملة ، فإن قراءتها واجبة عند من يجعلها من القرآن ومع هذا فالقراء يسوغون ترك قراءتها لمن لم ير الفصل بها ، فكيف لا يسوغ ترك التكبير لمن ليس داخلا فى قراءته ؟ 

وأما ما يدعيه بعض القراء من التواتر فى جزئيات الأمور فليس هذا موضع تفصيله .ا.هـ
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وإن قلنا بقبول التكبير . فهل التكبير جائز في كل وجه تقرأ به ؟ فقد أجاز أحد  الشيوخ أحد التلاميذ في القراءة عن حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية ،وقد وضح له أن ليس له تكبير من هذا الوجه . فهو قد تلقى من المشايخ قبله ونقله لغيره فمن أين له ذلك  ؟

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

*قال الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد : 
(( ومن البدع: التخصيص بلا دليل, بقراءة آية, أو سورة في زمان, أو مكان, أو لحاجة من الحاجات, وهكذا قصد التخصيص بلا دليل ...))
المصدر-ص8

وذكر بدع كثيرة ، ثم قال :
(( وهناك أمور سبعة تتعلق بالختم وهي:
أ- إكمال الختم, ويقال: ((تتمته)) ومعناه: أن يقرأ المأموم ما فات الإِمام من الآيات, وأن يعيد الإِمام بعد الختم ما فاته من الآيات .
ب- استحباب ختمه في مساء الشتاء, وصباح الصيف .
ج- وصل ختمة بأخرى بقراءة الفاتحة, أو خمس آيات من سورة البقرة .
د- تكرار سورة الإِخلاص ثلاثاً .
هـ- التكبير في آخر سورة الضحى إلى آخر سورة الناس داخل الصلاة أو خارجها 
و- صيام يوم الختم .
ز- دعاء الختم داخل الصلاة .
فهذه الأمور السبعة, لا يصح فيها شيء عن النبي  ولا عن صحابته, رضي الله عنهم, وعامة ما يُروى في بعضها مما لا تقوم به الحجة فالصحيح عدم شرعية شيء منها .*)) اهـ.
المصدر - ص13

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وإن قلنا بقبول التكبير . فهل التكبير جائز في كل وجه تقرأ به ؟ فقد أجاز أحد  الشيوخ أحد التلاميذ في القراءة عن حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية ،وقد وضح له أن ليس له تكبير من هذا الوجه . فهو قد تلقى من المشايخ قبله ونقله لغيره فمن أين له ذلك  ؟


السلام عليكم 
مادامت القراءة جاءتنا عن طريق ابن الجزري وبما فيهم الشاطبية ننظر ماذا قال ابن الجزري في النشر في باب التكبير : 
في ذكر من ورد عنه وأين ورد وصيغته :
فاعلم أن التكبير صح عند أهل مكة قرائهم وعلمائهم وأئمتهم ومن روى عنهم صحة استفاضت واشتهرت وذاعت وانتشرت حتى بلغت حد التواتر وصحت أيضاً عن أبي عمرو من رواية السوسي وعن أبي جعفر من رواية العمري ووردت أيضاً عن سائر القراء ..) ا.هـ 



> *قال الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد : 
> هـ- التكبير في آخر سورة الضحى إلى آخر سورة الناس داخل الصلاة أو خارجها*


كتاب العلامة بكر أبو زيد "بدع القراء " من الكتب التي عليها استدراكات كثيرة وإليك بعضها :http://www.tafsir.net/vb/t15687.html
فهذا رأيه رحمه الله وهو مخالف لما عليه الشافعي رحمه الله وكذا ما عليه أئمة القراء وكل أهل فن يسال عن فنه . والله أعلم 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> من الكتب التي عليها استدراكات كثيرة


أين الاستدراكات ؟
رأيت أحد استدراكاتك فإذا بها من كيسك. 




> مادامت القراءة جاءتنا عن طريق ابن الجزري وبما فيهم الشاطبية ننظر ماذا قال ابن الجزري في النشر في باب التكبير


للمرة المليار أقول كيف يمكن للجزري أن يخصص التكبير بعد سورة الضحى بهذه الكيفية دون دليل ، لذا قلت أكثر من مرة لا يستطيع الجزري أو غيره إلا إن كانوا أنبياء أو رسل. ألم تعلمك استدراكاتك أن التخصيص يفتقر إلى دليل ؟

هل هذا الكلام واضح ، أم هو مما استدركته على بدع القراء



> *ومن البدع: التخصيص بلا دليل, بقراءة آية, أو سورة في زمان, أو مكان, أو لحاجة من الحاجات, وهكذا قصد التخصيص بلا دليل*


؟
هل يحق لك وللجزري ولاستدراكاتك التخصيص دون دليل؟

انتهينا من البزي ، لأن حديثه في تخصيص منكر ، فخرجتم لنا بأعاجيب ، لا أدري من أين أتيتم بها.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

موضوع شائق، ومشاركات مباركات من شيوخ مباركين، لولا أنه يشوبها أحياناً شيئٌ من التهجم الشخصي الخارج عن الموضوع، ولي عودة إن شاء الله للوقوف مع كثير من النقاط التي يدور فيها النقاش، وإلى أن ييسر الله ذلك أطرح سؤالاً واحداً وهو:
من خلال النقول عن الأئمة ـ أعني المتقدمين ـ باختلاف تخصصاتهم ومذاهبهم، مَن منهم ذكر بأن التكبير في خواتم سور القرآن بدعة؟

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

[quote=ابن أبي الحسن;478472]أين الاستدراكات ؟
رأيت أحد استدراكاتك فإذا بها من كيسك. [/quote

للأسف أسلوبك مشين ، وضعف قراءتك للمواضيع واضحة جدا ، وليس عندي وقت لهذه المهاترات .

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> وضعف قراءتك للمواضيع واضحة جدا


هذا طعن أم انتقاد أم استدراك أم ماذا ؟




> وليس عندي وقت لهذه المهاترات


الحمد لله ، هذا ما أريده كذلك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> من خلال النقول عن الأئمة ـ أعني المتقدمين ـ باختلاف تخصصاتهم ومذاهبهم، مَن منهم ذكر بأن التكبير في خواتم سور القرآن بدعة؟


الشيخ الفاضل أبا تميم.
لم نجد من المتقدمين مَن ذكر أنَّ التَّكبير في خواتم سور القرآن بدعة، لكن وجدنا الإمام الشافعي (ت 204) ينقله عن ابن كثير كما نقله البزي (ت 250) ومن غير طريق البزي.
ولم نجد الإمام ابن تيمية - الذي ذكر المسألة بإسهاب - وقع في كلمة بدعة.
إنما قال إن الأفضل لمن يقرأ بغير رواية البزي أن يترك التكبير .... فماذا يُفهم من هذا؟؟!!



> وسئل رحمه الله عن جماعة اجتمعوا في ختمة وهم يقرؤون لعاصم وأبى عمرو ، فإذا وصلوا إلى سورة الضحى لم يهللوا ولم يكبروا إلى آخر الختمة ، ففعلهم ذلك هو الأفضل أم لا ؟ وهل الحديث الذي ورد في التهليل والتكبير صحيح بالتواتر أم لا ؟ فأجاب : الحمد لله . نعم إذا قرؤوا بغير حرف ابن كثير كان تركهم لذلك هو الأفضل ؛ بل المشروع المسنون ، فإن هؤلاء الأئمة من القراء لم يكونوا يكبرون لا في أوائل السور ولا في أواخرها .


فأين كلمة ((بــدعــة))؟؟

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، وبعد:
أسأل الله تعالى أن يرينا الحق حقًّا ويرزقنا اتباعه، ويرينا الباطل باطلاً ويرزقنا اجتنابه، وأنبه أولاً أني سأعلق على الأقوال فقط لا على القائلين، فكل إنسان له أن يختار القول الذي تطمئن إليه نفسه، ويرى أنه الصواب، ولا لوم عليه في ذلك، كما ينبغي عليه أن لا يلوم من خالف رأيه.





> لاشك أنه بدعة ، إن كنا متعبدين بأقوال وأفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  التخصيص بهذه الصورة لابد له من دليل وإلا فبدعة. أمّا إن كنا متعبدين  بأقوال وأفعال الجزري والشنقيطي وبعض الفقهاء فشأن آخر. 
> 
> أين الدليل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟


 المرجو ذكر أول من قال بالبدعية من غير الشيوخ المعاصرين، ولماذا غفل الأئمة عن تبديع من فعل ذلك، ولم يحذروا من هذه البدعة حتى جاء هذا الزمان.
وأما طلب الدليل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأسانيد القراءات التي أوصلت إلينا الأوجه المختلفة من القراءات هي نفسها تثبت التكبير في سوَر الختم، ومن يستدل بالحديث إنما لتخصيص التكبير من سورة الضحى، لا من أجل إثبات صحة التكبير، ولو لم يرد الحديث أصلاً فإن ذلك لا يمنع من الأخذ بالتكبير لثبوته بأسانيد القراءات لا بالحديث، فذِكرُ الحديث هو من باب توجيه المقروء به، لا من باب إثبات ذلك. 

أما القول بأن القراءات لا دخل لها بموضوع التكبير، فصحيح أن التكبير ليس من القرآن وهذا متفق عليه،  ولكن هذا لا ينفي ثبوته بأسانيد القراءات، ويلاحظ في الأسانيد: "قرأت القرآن على ... فلما بلغت (والضحى) كبرت" فالمتأمل في هذا يلاحظ أن وجهَ التكبير ثابتٌ ضِمن القراءة، لا أنه مروي في الأحاديث فقط. 
وعندما ذكر الإمام الجزري من تعرض للتكبير في الصلاة قال (النشر في القراءات العشر، 2/424): " لم نجد بدًّا من ذكره على عادتنا في ذكر ما يحتاج إليه المقرئ وغيره مما يتعلق بالقراءات" اهـ.
فيلاحظ كذلك أنه جعل مسألة التكبير من الأمور المتعلقة بالقراءات، لا بغيرها.



> أما أن نتتبع كلام بعض الفقهاء ولا نتتبع كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا وألف لا.


 
وأين كلام بعض الفقهاء المتعارض مع كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المطلوب اتباعه؟
ومن قال يجب، أو يصح أن نتبع كلام بعض الفقهاء, ولا نتبع كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!
وليس التكبير من المسائل الفقهية التي يستنبطها الفقهاء، وإنما الأخذ به لصحته عند القراء بأسانيدهم الصحيحة، وتصحيح العلماء والأئمة  إنما هو تبع لهم.





> هذه بدعة بلاشك ولا ريب ولا نقاش ولا جدال ، ولتوضيح المسألة بشكل أكبر ""لم أقرأ قول محمد بن عبدالوهاب في المسألة"" ، وأظن هذا سيوضح المسألة بشكل كبير


 يظل تعليقي أيضاً على القول لا على القائل،
فأقول: هذا الكلام فيه نظر، ولا شك في بعده ـ كثيراً ـ عن الصواب، فالمسائل العلمية ـ ومسألتنا هذه منها ـ قابلة للنقاش، والحوار ـ مع التمسك بآدابه ـ، لا سيما المسائل المختلف فيها، وغاية ما ينبغي أن يقول المتناول لها: "الذي يظهر لي أن الصواب كذا، والدليل كذا"، لا أن يقول: "قولي هو الصواب بلا شك ولا ريب ولا نقاش ولا جدال"!!.
أما أن الأخ الكريم صاحب هذا الكلام لم يقرأ قول محمد عبد الوهاب في المسألة، فحتى لو قرأ قوله في المسألة وقال بالبدعية أو بالسنية فلن يتغير في الأمر شيء؛ لأن هذه المسألة متعلقة بجانب القراءة، وليست بالعقيدة، أو الفقه أو غيرها من العلوم الشرعية، وكل علم يُسأل عنه أهله.





> ليس للقراءات دخل في موضوعنا ، كما أن ليس للإمام ابن مفلح دخل في موضوعنا ، ولا أدري لماذا أُدخل في الموضوع. النقاش الآن حول بدعة تخصيص التكبير بعد سورة الضحى عند ختم القرآن ، هل ورد في هذه البدعة دليل أم لا. وقد أُدخلت مسألة أخرى ، وهي :هل ابن الجزري يُتعبد بأقواله ، أو بصيغة أخرى ، هل هو نبي أم رسول ، إن كان الجواب ليس نبي ولا رسول فيعني أنه لا يُتعبد بأقواله


 
تقدم الكلام عن علاقة هذه المسألة بالقراءات وأهلها، وأنهم أحق بها من غيرهم، وأما التخصيص فالحقيقة أن في التكبير روايات بالتعميم في أول كل سورة من سور القرآن، وروايات بالتخصيص، والتخصيص فيها يشبه التخصيص في كثير من أحكام القراءات التي اختصت بمواضع دون نظائرها، ولا يطلب في تخصيص تلك الأحكام دليلاً، بل أسانيد القراءة أكبر دليل.
ولم يقل أحد بأن ابن الجزري أو غيره من العلماء يتعبد بأقوالهم، ولم يدَّع أحد بأنه نبي أو رسول، وإنما ابن الجزري ينقل لنا الأقوال الصحيحة في القراءات، وما ذكره ابن الجزري في هذه المسألة هو من باب النقل والرواية لا من باب الرأي والاجتهاد، وقد ذكر رحمه الله بأن الأئمة كانوا يأخذون به في صلاة التراويح عند الختم ولا يُنكر عليهم، ومن أنكر عليهم شُنَِع عليه، إلى أن قال(النشر، 2 /428): "ولما من الله تعالى على بالمجاورة بمكة ودخل شهر رمضان فلم أر أحداً مما صلّى التراويح بالمسجد الحرام إلا يكبر من الضحى عند الختم فعلمت أنها سنة باقية فيهم إلى اليوم" اهـ.
فهل كل هؤلاء الأئمة يمارسون بدعة لاشك فيها ولا ريب ولا نقاش ولا جدال؟!!

يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــع إن شـاء الله تعالى.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> إنه مسكين، وأعني أنه مسكين في العلم، وفي الأسلوب أيضًا.


لا تجرح مشاعري.





> والواحد منَّا يجعل نفسه في كل الأحوال متعلمًا مستفيدًا، ولا يستحيل أن  يكون رأيه الذي يعتقده - أو ينقله عن واحد فرد من العلماء - ضعيفًا.


 هات دليلك على البدعة ، ولا تكثر من الكلام.




> فرحِم الله مَن قال: ((ورأي غيري خطأ يَحتمل الصَّواب)).


ورحم الله من عرف قدر نفسه ، وترك ترويج البدع وقلة الأدب.




> ولو اكتفى الإنسان بأخْذ علمِه من كتُب مثل: أخطاء المصلين، وبدع القرَّاء،  وترَكَ التيسير لأبي عمرو الداني، والشاطبية وشروحها .... وأمثال ذلك،  فأيّ ضيِّق الأفق هو!


ما دخل كتب أخطاء المصلين ، وترك التيسير ، والشاطبية ، وأمثال ذلك ، وضيق الأفق ؟
وما دخل الاكتفاء بهذه الكتب ؟
هل الاكتفاء بكتاب أخطاء المصلين -مثلا- دليل على جواز الترويج لبدعة الترديد هذه ؟

لا تعليق.




> فأين كلمة ((بــدعــة))؟؟


هنا : ( بدعة )

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

مهزلة 

الذي يروج البدع ويقل أدبه يذهب يتباكى لإدارة الملتقى كي أسكت عنه ؟

هيهات


وأنا لك.

الجاهل الذي يظن نفسه عالم لأنه يروج للبدع سأرد عليه حتى يعرف قدره ، فإن كان من إدارة الملتقى من يبجله ، فهذه مشكلة المشرف ، وعلى المشرف أن يتعلم كي يخاطب الناس ، أما التهديد والتخويف فينفع مع ابنه وبن ابنه وابن أخيه ، أما معي فلا.

وقد لا حظت تزلف بعض المشاركين لبعض المشرفين ، وهذا لا أجيده ولن أجيده.

الذي أريده قوله أقوله كيفما بدا لي ، لا أن يملي علي مشرف تباكى عنده متباكي.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> 


*(( ومن البدع: التخصيص بلا دليل, بقراءة آية, أو سورة في زمان, أو مكان, أو لحاجة من الحاجات, وهكذا قصد التخصيص بلا دليل ...))

لا داعي لإعادة الكلام مليون مرة.
*

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> *(( ومن البدع: التخصيص بلا دليل, بقراءة آية, أو سورة في زمان, أو مكان, أو لحاجة من الحاجات, وهكذا قصد التخصيص بلا دليل ...))
> 
> لا داعي لإعادة الكلام مليون مرة.
> *


هذا كلام لا علاقة له بتخصيص التكبير بسور الختم لا من قريب ولا من بعيد!
سؤال للأخ الكريم:
هل تخصيص إمالة شعبة لـ(نأى) ـ مثلاً ـ بموضع الإسراء دون موضع فصلت هو من البدع أيضاً؟

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> هذا طعن أم انتقاد أم استدراك أم ماذا ؟.


هذا تنبيه لك كي تتبع طريقة أهل العلم في تناول المسائل ، ولو تحلمت لاستفاد الناس واستفدت أنت من هذا النقاش ولكن هيهات هيهات .
كلمة " البدعة " التي توهم الناس بها ليست منضبطة لا عندك ولا عند الشيخ بكر أبي زيد رحمه الله وليتك قرأت مداخلة د عبد الرحمن الشهري وهو يتحدث عن كتاب بدع القراء في الرابط الذي أحلتك إليه لكي تتعلم الطريقة الصحيحة في قراءة الكتب وكيفية تفنيد الأدلة . وهذا ليس طعنا في الشيخ بكر ـ رحمه الله ـ فلقد قرأت له كثيرا وكتبه ذات قيمة علمية ، ولكنه بشر له ما له وعليه ما عليه . 
وله كتاب عن السبحة ليته ما كتبها . 
ولقد ناقشت بدعية "صدق الله العظيم " بعد الختم وطالبت مقلدي المشايخ ـ بدون دليل ـ  أن ينقلوا قولا واحدا قاله السابقون بأن " صدق الله العظيم " بدعة فلم يجدوا ، بل وجدوا من قالوا بذلك من أمثال القرطبي رحمه الله وابن تيمية بعد ختم القرآن وغيرهم رحمهم الله جميعا . 
فتوقف قوم ، وجادل قوم ، وتعجب آخرون . 
إذا كنت تتحدث مع ابن الجزري بهذا الأسلوب فكيف ستتحدث معنا ؟ 
أما مسألة المشرفين فلا دخل لي بهذه المسألة ولم أراسل أحدا قط .

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على النقل ، وبارك الله في الشيخ الحويني ، ولكن أين أئمة الحديث عن هذا الحديث ، أيغيب 15 قرن عنهم ؟
> 
> الإمام أبو حاتم أنكر الحديث


لست بصدد تصحيح الحديث أو تضعيفه؛ إذ إني لست من أهل هذا الشأن. 
ولكني أقول: 
المهم ثبوت القراءة بأسانيد القراءات، وكم من قراءات ذكرت في أحاديث مروية في الصحيحين وغيرهما، ولا يُقرأ بها اليوم لعدم ثبوتها في أسانيد القراءات.
ثم الاعتراض على تصحيح حديث لم يصححه الأئمة من قبل اعتراض غير صحيح! 
فكم من أحاديث ضعفها أئمة متقدمون، وصححها من جاء بعدهم من العلماء المتخصصين في الحديث وعلومه، وعلي سبيل المثال: سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة للإمام الألباني رحمه الله، هل كل الأحاديث التي في هذه السلسلة صححها الأئمة المتقدمون؟!





> هذا جواب الشيخ الطريفي *:* *هذا الحديث منكر، فقد تفرد به أبو الحسن* *البزي** المقريء كما أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه والبيهقي في الشعب والفاكهي. وابو الحسن المقريء* *البزي** إمام في القراءة إلا أنه ضعيف في الحديث ضعفه أبوحاتم، وقال: لا أحدث عنه، وقال العقيلي: منكر الحديث، وقد أنكر حديثه هذا أبوحاتم وغيره*


هذا الكلام يثبت بأن البزي وإن لم يكن مقبولاً في الحديث فإنه إمام في القراءة، وهو يقول: "قرأتُ"، ومعلوم مدلولات هذه الكلمة، والتكبير في سور الختم يروى ضمن القراءة، كما أن التكبير ليس مقصوراً على البزي، بل هو ثابت من رواية قنبل كذلك، ومن طرق أخرى عن ابن كثير وعن غيره، وإنما تفرَّد البزي برواية الحديث، أما القراءة فقد رويت عن غيره أيضاً. 






> - كلام العلماء على التكبير : 
> تكلم العلماء على هذا التكبير الذي أحدثه القراء بناء على الحديث الضعيف الذي بينا ضعفه آنفا ، ومن هؤلاء شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – فقد سئل كما في الفتاوى (13/417 – 419) : وسئل رحمه الله عن جماعة اجتمعوا في ختمة وهم يقرؤون لعاصم وأبى عمرو ، فإذا وصلوا إلى سورة الضحى لم يهللوا ولم يكبروا إلى آخر الختمة ، ففعلهم ذلك هو الأفضل أم لا ؟ وهل الحديث الذي ورد في التهليل والتكبير صحيح بالتواتر أم لا ؟ 
> 
> فأجاب : الحمد لله . نعم إذا قرؤوا بغير حرف ابن كثير كان تركهم لذلك هو الأفضل ؛ بل المشروع المسنون ، فإن هؤلاء الأئمة من القراء لم يكونوا يكبرون لا في أوائل السور ولا في أواخرها . 
> 
> فإن جاز لقائل أن يقول : إن ابن كثير نقل التكبير عن رسول الله جاز لغيره أن يقول : إن هؤلاء نقلوا تركه عن رسول الله ، إذ من الممتنع أن تكون قراءة الجمهور التي نقلها أكثر من قراءة ابن كثير قد أضاعوا فيها ما أمرهم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإن أهل التواتر لا يجوز عليهم كتمان ما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي إلى نقله ، فمن جوز على جماهير القراء أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقرأهم بتكبير زائد فعصوا لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتركوا ما أمرهم به استحق العقوبة البليغة التي تردعه وأمثاله عن مثل ذلك . 
> 
> وأبلغ من ذلك البسملة ؛ فإن من القراء من يفصل بها ، ومنهم من لا يفصل بها وهى مكتوبة في المصاحف ، ثم الذين يقرؤون بحرف من لا يبسمل لا يبسملون ، ولهذا لا ينكر عليهم ترك البسملة إخوانهم من القراء الذين يبسملون ، فكيف ينكر ترك التكبير على من يقرأ قراءة الجمهور ؟ وليس التكبير مكتوبا في المصاحف وليس هو في القرآن باتفاق المسلمين . ومن ظن أن التكبير من القرآن فإنه يستتاب فان تاب وإلا قتل
> 
> ...



غاية ما يفيده هذا الكلام أن التكبير في سور الختم ليس بواجب، وأن الأفضل للقارئ بغير قراءة ابن كثير هو ترك التكبير.
ومفهموم كلامه أن الأفضل في قراءة ابن كثير هو الأخذ بالتكبير، ومنطوق كلامه أنه مستحب في هذه القراءة، وليُتأمل قوله في: " ولم ينقل أحد من أئمة الدين أن التكبير واجب ، وإنما غاية من يقرأ بحرف ابن كثير أن يقول : إنه مستحب" اهـ، والله تعالى أعلم.





> البدعة هذه مبنية على حديث منكر ، أنكره أبو حاتم وغيره ، والقول قول أئمة الحديث. إن صح الحديث فهي سنة ، وإن لم يصح فبدعة ، والحمد لله


 تقدم بأن القراءات لها أسانيدها المستقلة عن أسانيد الحديث؛ لذا لا تأثير لضعف الحديث على التكبير في سور الختم، كونه مروي ضمن القراءة.


يتـبـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــع إن شاء الله تعـالى...

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته " إذا كان في الأمرخلاف لهذه الدرجة فمن الأولى ترك التكبير أم العمل به ، وهل لو عمل به بعض الناس لاننكر عليهم ومن تركوه لاينكر عليهم ؟ كما أود أحي أن أقف عند ه\ه العبارة . 
إذا كنت تتحدث مع ابن الجزري بهذا الأسلوب فكيف ستتحدث معنا ؟ 
ماهو الأسلوب الدي تكلم به عن ابن الجزري  فأساء اليه فهذا هو الكلام،:هل ابن الجزري يُتعبد بأقواله ، أو بصيغة أخرى ، هل هو نبي أم رسول ، إن كان الجواب ليس نبي ولا رسول فيعني أنه لا يُتعبد بأقواله ،( فأنا لا أرى في \لكلام إساءة)!
فهل وقف العلم والبحث والإجتهاد عند ابن الجزري رحمه الله فقط ، فتحجر العقول وتقف أم يستمر الإجتهاد وطلب الغلم إلى  أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها، كما انا لو نظرنا في كتب التؤاجم وألرجال وجدنا عبارات التضعيف عن الرواة بأساليب شتى وهذا لايعني نقص لهم في أمور أخرى ...وجزاكم الله خيرا  ووفقنا وإياكم لما فيه الحق والرشاد.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> التكبير عند ختم القرءان وردت به القراءة عن ابن كثير وقراء أهل مكة رواية ، وعليه فالرواية تلزم بالقراءة به اسنادا عنهم، وهو لغيره من القراء اختيار والله اعلم.


 ذكر ابن الجزري رحمه الله صحة التكبير أيضاً عن أبي عمرو من رواية السوسي، وعن أبي جعفر من رواية العمري، وأنه وردت به الرواية أيضاً عن سائر القراء، فالقول بأن باقي القراء يؤخذ لهم به اختياراً إن كان المقصود أنه اختيار بدون رواية ونقل فهذا يحتاج إلى دليل.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> أولا العلماء نصّوا على أن الثقة إذا تفرد بحديث وخالفه جماعة أوثق منه فإن روايته هذه لا تقبل ، والحديث حديث الجماعة ،  هذا في الراوي الثقة الذي لم يُتكلم فيه ، فكيف إذا تفرد المقبول ، والراوي هنا ليس مقبولا ، بل ضعيف ، ولذلك هذا الحديث منكر ، لأن مداره على ضعيف.


 كما قدمت أن ضعف الحديث لا تأثير له على التكبير الثابت بأسانيد القراءات، ولكن أريد التعليق على هذا التأصيل، وهو القول بأن الراوي الثقة إذا تفرد بحديث وخالفه جماعة أوثق منه فإن روايته هذه لا تقبل ، والحديث حديث الجماعة، فأقول: هذا الكلام المقصود منه أن ينقل الراوي قولاً معيناً فينقل من هو أوثق منه وأكثر عدداً قولاً يخالفه، أما إذا زاد الثقة شيئاً لم ينقله غيره فقد ذكر القاضي عياض في مقدمته على شرح صحيح مسلم أن مذهب الجمهور من الفقهاء وأصحاب الحديث أن الزيادة من الثقة مقبولة إذا تفرد بها ، سواء كان ذلك من شخص واحد - بأن رواه ناقصا مرةً ورواه مرَةً أخرى وفيه تلك الزيادة -، أو كانت الزيادة من غير من رواه ناقصاً، خلافا لمن رد من أهل الحديث ذلك مطلقا، وخلافا لمن ردَ الزيادة منه وقبلها من غيره.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً ، على كل مانقلتموه عن هذا الموضوع ولكن كل ذلك لن يرفع الحرج عند العامي فكل ماتوصلنا له في نهاية الأمر أن الأمر مختلف فيه ولم نقف بعد هذه الأدلة على ماوقف عليه القوم حتى نقف نحن عنده ، فهل يعد هذا الأمر مما قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فمن اتقى الشبهات...) ؟أم أن الأمر فيه سعة ؟ فلايأثم من تركه أو من فعله ، فإنا نعلم على حد علمنا القاصر أن العبادات توقيفية ، والقرآن عبادة ، فهل ثبت عنه في الصحيح أنه فعل هو ذلك (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أم لا؟ أي: (التكبير)، أما الرواية فقد نقلت عن رسول الله بكل بأحرفها السبع، فإن كان الحديث ليس له شأن في الأخذ عن القراء ولكن التلقي ، فمن أين جاءت الروايات الشاذة إذاً ؟ وهل لها علاقة بالتلقي  عن المشايخ فقط أم بالحديث،  وهل  هناك فرق بين التقلي عن المشايخ ، وبين التلقي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟كما أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ، لما جمعوا المصحف كانوا لايكتبون الآية ولا يدونوها إلا بشهادة رجلين من الصحابة وبأن الذي نقلها قد تلقاها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكيف لايتحقق في أمر التكبير، خاصة أنه ليس من آيات القرآن فهي زيادة ولابد للزيادة من دليل عليها ويكون هذا الدليل صحيح أليس كذالك ؟ ومنكم أهل العلم نتعلم . 
> فإن أخطأت قوموني ، وجزاكم الله خير .


 

هذا الكلام طويل وقد تعرض لعدة جوانب وكلها مهمَّة، وهو يدل بالعموم على النظر المتأمل من كاتبه، وللإجابة عليه يمكن تقسيمه إلى النقاط التالية:
النقطة الأولى:
أن التكبير مختلف فيه، فما موقف العامي من هذا الخلاف، وهل يلزم تركه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " فمن اتقى الشبهات...الحديث ؟، أم أن الأمر فيه سعة ؟ فلا يأثم من تركه أو من فعله؟
وللإجابة على هذه النقطة أقول:
أين الخلاف في جواز الأخذ بالتكبير؟ ومن قال من الأئمة المتقدمين ببدعيته؟ فأي شبهات ينبغي أن نتقيها؟ وأئمة القراءات على الأخذ بالتكبير والعمل به على مرور الأعصار ولم ينكره أحدٌ منهم، بل لم ينكر الأخذ به حتى العلماء والفقهاء من غير علماء القراءات، وإنما القول ببدعيته قول محدثٌ من بعض الشيوخ المعاصرين، بناء على تضعيفهم للحديث الذي يرويه البزي، فهل غفل كل الأئمة المتقدمين عن ضعف الحديث المذكور حتى لم ينكروا الأخذ بالتكبير؟ أو أن ضعف الحديث لا تأثير له على التكبير؟ لوروده وثبوته بأسانيد القراءات.
وأما أن في الأمر سعة فلا يأثم من تركه أو من فعله:
 فهذا الاستفسار يجيب عنه شيخ الإمام الداني، وهو الإمام أبو الفتح فارس بن أحمد كما نقل عنه ابن الجزري في النشر قوله: "لا نقول إنه لابد لمن ختم أن يفعله، لكن من فعله فحسن، ومن لم يفعله فلا حرج عليه، وهو سنة مأثورة عن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم وعن الصحابة والتابعين".
النقطة الثانية:
أن العبادات توقيفية، والقرآن عبادة ، فهل ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح أنه فعل ذلك (أي: التكبير) أم لا؟
لما كانت العبادات توقيفية كان من المحال من أئمة القراءات الموثوق بهم أن يتعبدوا بما لم يثبت فعله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا شك أن التكبير ثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد وصلنا عن طريق أسانيد القراءات التي اعتمدها الأئمة في قبول سائر أوجه الخلاف، فيلزم قبول التكبير أيضاً لثبوته بنفس تلك الأسانيد، أما طلب أن يثبت في صحيح الحديث فقد قدمنا أن هذا لا علاقة له بالقراءة، سواء ورد في حديث صحيح أم ضعيف، وإنما إيراد الأحاديث من باب التنصيص على وروده في السنة لا الاعتماد عليها في إثبات أوجه الخلاف بين القراءات.
النقطة الثالثة:
إن كان الحديث ليس له شأن في الأخذ عن القراء ولكن التلقي ، فمن أين جاءت الروايات الشاذة إذاً ؟ وهل لها علاقة بالتلقي عن المشايخ فقط أم بالحديث، وهل هناك فرق بين التلقي عن المشايخ ، وبين التلقي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
ليست كل القراءات الشاذة واردة في الأحاديث، بل لم يرد في الحديث إلا جزء يسير جداًّ قياساً على ما لم يرد فيها، وإنما يحكم على القراءة بالشذوذ لمخالفتها لركن من أركان القراءة الصحيحة لا لوروده في حديث صحيح أو ضعيف. 
أما السؤال: هل هناك فرق بين التلقي عن المشايخ ، وبين التلقي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
فلم أفهم المقصود من هذا السؤال، فلو يوضح أكثر لكان أفضل.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

اطلعت على هذا الكلام القيم للإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى والذي طابقه كلامي الذي قدمته في بحثي فحمدت الله عز وجل حمدا كثيرا وأحببت أن أتحف به إخواني الكرام لعلمي بحرصهم على الحق وبحثهم عنه أحسبهم كذلك ولا أزكيهم على الله عز وجل وهذا كلام الإمام الألباني وتحقيقه الذي توسع فيه وأفاد وأجاد كعادته :

6133 - (قرأتُ على رسولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فأمرني أن أُكَبِّر فيها إلى أن
أَخْتِمَ ! يعني : {الضحى} ) .
منكر .
أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "العلل " (2/76 - 77) ، والفاكهي في "أخبار
مكة " (3/35/ 1744) ، والحاكم (3/ 304) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (2/
370/2077 - 2081) ، والبغوي في "تفسيره" (4/501) ، والذهبي في " الميزان "
عن أحمد بن محمد بن القاسم بن أبي بَزَّة قال : سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان
يقول : قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قُسْطَنْطِيْن ، فلما بلغت : {والضحى} ،
قال لي : كبِّر كبِّر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم ، وأخبره عبدالله بن كثير : أنه
قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك ، وأخبره مجاهد : أن ابن عباس أمره بذلك . وأخبره
ـــــــ
ابن عباس : أن أُبي بن كعب أمره بذلك ، وأخبره أبي بن كعب : أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
أمره بذلك . وقال ابن أبي حاتم عقبه :
"قال أبي : هذا حديث منكر" .
قلت : وعلته ابن أبي بزة ؛ فقد قال في "الجرح والتعديل " (1/1/71) :
"قلت لأبي : ابن أبي بزة ضعيف الحديث ؟ قال : نعم ، ولست أحدث عنه ؛
فإنه روى عن عبيدالله بن موسى عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن عبدالله
عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حديثاً منكراً" . وقال العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (1/127) :
"منكر الحديث ، ويوصل الأحاديث " . وقال الذهبي :
" ليّن الحديث " . وأقره الحافظ في "اللسان " .
ولهذا لما قال الحاكم عقب الحديث : "صحيح الإسناد" ؛ تعقبه الذهبي في
"التلخيص" بقوله :
" البزي تُكلم فيه " . وقال في ترجمته من والعبر" (1/445 - الكويت) :
"وكان ليِّن الحديث ، حجة في القرآن" .
ولذلك أورده في "الضعفاء" (55/428) ، وقال في "سير الأعلام " (12/ 51)
رداً على تصحيح الحاكم للحديث :
"وهو منكر" . وقال في "الميزان" عقب الحديث :
!حديث غريب ، وهو مما أنكر على البّزِّي ، قال أبو حاتم ؛ هذا حديث منكر" .
وأقره الحافظ في "لسانه" . وقال ابن كثير في "التفسير" عقب الحديث :
"فهذه سنة تفرد بها أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد البزي من ولد القاسم بن
ـــــــ
أبي بزة ، وكان إماماً في القراءات ، فأما في الحديث ؛ فقد ضعفه أبو حاتم الرازي
وأبو جعفر العقيلي ... " . ثم ذكر كلامهما المتقدم ، ثم قال :
"لكن حكى الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة في "شرح الشاطبية" عن
الشافعي : أنه سمع رجلاً يكيبر هذا التكبير في الصلاة ؛ فقال : "أحسنت وأصبت
السنة" ، وهذا يقتضي صحة الحديث " .
فأقول : كلا ؛ وذلك لأمرين :
أحدهما : أن هذا القول غير ثابت عن الإمام الشافعي ، ومجرد حكاية أبي
شامة عنه لا يعني ثبوته ؛ لأن بينهما مفاوز . ثم رأيت ابن الجزري فد أفاد في
"النشر في القراءات العشر" (2/397) أنه من رواية البزي عن الشافعي ؛ فصح أنه
غير ثابت عته . ويؤكد ذلك أن البزي اضطرب فيه ، فمرة قال : محمد بن إدريس
الشافعي ، ومرة قال : الشافعي إبراهيم بن محمد ! فراجعه .
والآخر : أنه لو فرض ثبوته عنه ؛ فليس هو بأقوى من قول التابعي : من السنة
كذا ؛ فإن من المعلوم أنه لا تثبت بمثله السنة ، فبالأّوْلى أن لا تثبت بقول من بعده ؛
فإن الشافعي رحمه الله من أتباع التابعين أو تبع أتباعهم . فتأمل .
وللحديث علة ثانية : وهي شيخ البزي : عكرمة بن سليمان ؛ فإنه لايعرف
إلا بهذه الروأية ، فإن ابن أبي حاتم لما ذكره في "الجرح والتعديل " (3/2/ 11) ؛ لم
يزدعلى قوله :
"روى عن إسماعيل بن عبدالله بن قسطنطين ، روى عنه أحمد بن محمد .
أبن أبي بزة المكي "*
فهو مجهول العين - كما تقتضيه القواعد العلمية الحديثية - ؛ لكنه قد توبع
في بعضه - كمايأتي - .
ـــــــ
وله علة ثالثة : وهي جهالة حال إسماعيل بن عبدالله بن قسطنطين ؛ فقد أورده
ابن أبي حاتم (1/ 1/ 180) وقال :
"روى عنه محمد بن إدريس الشافعي ، ويعقوب بن أبي عباد المكي" .
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً ، ولا رأيت له ذكراً في شيء من كتب الجرح
والتعديل الأخرى ، ولا ذكره ابن حبان في "ثقاته" على تساهله في توثيق المجهولين!
وأما المتابعة التي سبقت الإشارة إليها : فهي من الإمام محمد بن إدريس
الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى ؛ فقال ابن أبي حاتم في "آداب الشافعي ومناقبه "
(ص 142) : أخبرني محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالحكم - قراءة عليه - : أنا الشافعي :
ثنا إسماعيل بن عبدالله بن قسطنطين (يعني : قارئ مكة) قال : قرأت على
شبل (يعني : ابن عباد) ، وأخبر شبل أنه قرأ على عبدالله بن كثير ، وأخبر عبدالله
ابن كثيرا أنه قرأ على مجاهد ، وأخبر مجاهد أنه قرأ على ابن عباس ، وأخبر ابن
عباس أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب ، وقرأ أبي بن كعب على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
قلت : هكذا الرواية فيه ؛ لم يذكر : {الضحى} والتكبير ، وكذلك هو في
"تاريخ بغداد" (2/62) من طريق أبي العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم قال : نا
محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالحكم المصري ... به .
وخالف جد أبي يعلى الخليلي ؛ !فقال أبو يعلى في "الإرشاد" (1/427) :
حدثنا جدي : حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم ... بإسناده المذكور في "الآداب "
نحوه ؛ إلا أنه زاد في آخره فقال :
! ... فلما بلغت : {والضحى} ؛ قال لي : يا ابن عباس! كبر فيها ؛ فإني
قرأت على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ... " إلخ - كما فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة - .
ــــــــ
قلت : وجدُّ أبي يعلى ؛ لم أجد له ترجمة إلا في "الإرشاد" لحفيده الحافظ
أبي يعلى الخليلي (2/765 - 766) ، وسمى جماعة روى عنهم ، ولم يذكر أحداً
روى عنه ؛ فكأنه من المستورين الذين لم يشتهروا بالرواية عنه ، ولعله يؤيد ذلك
قول الحافظ الخليلي :
"ولم يرو إلا القليل " . مات سنة (327) .
وكذا في "تاريخ قزوين" للرافعي (2/134) - نقلاً عن الخليلي - .
قلت : فمثله لا تقبل زيادته على الحافظين الجليلين : ابن أبي حاتم وأبي
العباس الأصم ؛ فهي زيادة منكرة . ويؤيد ذلك ما تقدم عن الحافظ ابن كثير : أنها
سنة تفرد بها أبو الحسن البزي . مع شهادة الحفاظ المتقدمين بأن الحديث منكر .
والله أعلم .وقد رواه البزي مرة بزيادة أخرى معضلاً ؛ فقال ابن الجزري رحمه الله في
"النشر في القراءات العشر" (2/388) :
"روى الحافظ أبو العلاء بإسناده عن أحمد بن فرج عن البزي أن الأصل في
ذلك (يعني : التكبير المذكور) : أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انقطع عنه الوحي ؛ فقال المشركون :
قلا محمداً ربه ؛ فنزلت : سورة : {والضحى} ، فقال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
"الله أكبر" .
وأمر النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يكبر إذا بلغ : {والضحى} مع خاتمة كل سورة حتى يختم .
وذكره ابن كثير في "تفسيره ، معلقاً دون أن يعزوه للبزي عقب روايته المتقدمة
المسندة ؛ فقال :
"وذكر القراء في مناسبة التكبير من أول سورة {الضحى} أنه لما تأخر
الوحي ... " إلخ نحوه ، وعقب عليه بقوله :
ـــــــ
"ولم يرو ذلك بإسناد يحكم عليه بصحة أو ضعف " .
وأقره ابن الجزري على ذلك (ص 388) ، وعقب عليه بقوله ؛
"يعني كون هذا سبب التكبير ، وإلا ؛ فانقطاع الوحي مدة أو إبطاؤه مشهور ،
رواه سفيان عن الأسود بن قيس عن جندب البجلي - كما سيأتي - ، وهذا إسناد
لا مرية فيه ولا شك . وقد اختلف أيضاً في سبب انقطاع الوحي أو إبطائه ، وفي
القائل : (قلاه ربه) ، وفي مدة انقطاعه ... " .
ثم ساق في ذلك عدة روايات كلها معلولة ؛ إلا رواية سفيان التي أشار إليها ،
وقد عزاه بعد للشيخين ، وقد أخرجها البخاري (1124 و1125 و4983) ، ومسلم
(5/182) ، والترمذي (3342) وصححه ، وأحمد (4/313) ، وا لطبراني (2/ 186
و187) من طرق عن سفيان ، ولفظه :
احتبس جبريل اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؛ فقالت امرأة من قريش : أبطأ عليه
شيطانه ، فنزلت : {والضحى . والليل إذا سجى . ما ودعك ربك وما قلى} .
ولسفيان متابعات كثيرة في "الصحيحين " وغيرهما بألفاظ متقاربة ، فمن شاء
الوقوف عليها ؛ فليتتبعها فيهما ، وقد يسر السبيل إليها الحافظ ابن حجر - كعادته
في "الفتح " - ؛ فليرجع إليه من أرادها .
فأقول : وبناء على هذا الحديث الصحيح يمكننا أن نأخذ منه ما نؤكد به نكارة
الزيادة المتقدمة من رواية أحمد بن الفرج عن البزي ؛ لعدم ورودها في "الصحيح " ،
وأن ما يحكى عن القراء ليس من الضروري أن يكون ثابتاً عندهم ، فضلاً عن غيرهم
- كما سيأتي بيانه في اختلاف القراء في هذا التكبير الذي تفرد به البزي - .
ومن المعلوم في علم المصطلح أن الحديث المنكر هو ما رواه الضعيف مخالفاً
ـــــــ
للثقة . وهذه الزيادة من هذا القبيل ، وبهذا الطريق رد الحافظ حديثاً آخر من رواية
الطبراني فيه سبب آخر لنزول {والضحى} ، لعله ييسر لي تخريجه فيما بعد (1) ؛
فقال الحافظ (8/ 710) :
لأغريب ، بل شاذ (!) مردود بما في (الصحيح) " .
ثم ذكر روايات أخرى في سبب نزولها مخالفة أيضاً ، ثم ردها بقوله :
"وكل هذه الروايات لا تثبت " .
قلت : ونحوها ما روى ابن الفرج أيضاً قال : حدثني ابن أبي بزة بإسناده : أن
النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أهدي إليه قطف عنب جاء قبل أوانه ؛ فهمَّ أن يأكل منه ، فجاءه سائل
فقال : أطعموني مما رزقكم الله ؟ قال : فسلَّم إليه العنقود . فلقيه بعض أصحابه
فاشتراه منه ، وأهداه للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وعاد السائل فسأله ، فأعطاه إياه ، فلقيه رجل آخر
من الصحابة ، فاشتراه منه ، وأهداه للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فعاد السائل فسأله فانتهره وقال :
"إنك مُلحٌّ " . فانقطع الوحي عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أربعين صباحاً ؛ فقال المنافقون :
قلا محمداً ربُّه ، فجاء جبريل عليه السلام فقال : اقرأ يا محمد! قال : وما أقرأ ؟
فقال : اقرأ : {والضحى} ... ! ، ولقنه السورة ، فأمر النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أبياً لما بلغ :
{والضحى} ؛ أن يكبر مع خاتمة كل سورة حتى يختم . ذكره ابن الجزري وقال
عقبه :
"وهذا سياق غريب جداً ، وهو مما انفرد به ابن أبي بزة أيضاً ، وهو معضل " .
قلت : وفي هذا دليل على ضعف البزي هذا ، لتلونه في رواية الحديث 1 ا ،1 حد ،
فإن ذلك مما يشعر بأنه غير حافظ للحديث ولا ضابط - كما هو معروف عند أهل
__________
(1) انظررقم (6136) .
ـــــــ
المعرفة بهذا الفن الشريف - ؛ فلا جرم أنه ضعفه أبو حاتم والعقيلي والذهبي
والعسقلاني - كما تقدم - ، وقال الحافظ أبو العلاء الهمداني :
" لم يرفع أحد التكبير إلا البزي ، ورواه الناس فوقفوه على ابن عباس ومجاهد" .
ذكره ابن الجزري (ص395) ، ثم قال :
"وقد تكلم بعض أهل الحديث في البزي ، وأظن ذلك من قبل رفعه له ؛
فضعفه أبو حاتم والعقيلي" .
أقول : ما أصاب العلائي في ظنه ؛ فإن من ضعفه - كالمذكوريْن - ؛ ما تعرضوا
لحديثه هذا بذكر ، وإنما لأنه منكر الحديث - كما تقدم عن العقيلي - ، ومعنى
ذلك : أنه يروى المناكير ، وأشار أبو حاتم إلى أن منها ما رواه عن ابن مسعود ، وإن
كان لم يسق متنه .
ثم إن الموقوف الذي أشار إليه العلائي فما ذكر له إسناداً يمكن الاعتماد
عليه ؛ لأنه لم يسقه (ص 397) إلا من طريق إبراهيم بن أبي حية قال : حدثني
حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد قال : ختمت على عبدالله بن عباس تسع عشرة ختمة ،
كلها يأمرني أن أكبر فيها من . : {ألم نشرح} " .
وإبراهيم هذا : قال البخاري في "التاريخ الكبير" (1/1/ 283) :
"منكر الحديث ، واسم أبي حية : اليسع بن أسعد" . وقال الدارقطني :
"متروك " .
فهو ضعيف جداً ؛ فلا يصح شاهداًلحديث البزي ، مع أنه موقوف .
إذا عرفت أيها القارئ الكريم ضعف هذا الحديث ونكارته ؛ فإن من المصائب
في هذا الزمان والفتنة فيه أن يتطاول الجهال على الكتابة فيما لا علم لهم به ؛
ـــــــ
أقول هذا لأنه وقع تحت يدي وأنا أحرر الكلام على هذا الحديث رسالة للمدعو
أحمد الزعبي الحسيني بعنوان : "إرشاد البصير إلى سُنِّيَّةِ التكبير عن البشير
النذير" ، رد فيها - كما يقول - على الأستاذ إبراهيم الأخضر ، الذي ذهب في كتابه
"تكبير الختم بين القراء والمحدثين " إلى أن التكبير المشار إليه ليس بسنة . فرأيت
الزعبي المذكور قد سلك سبيلاً عجيباً في الرد عليه أولاً ، وفي تأييد سنّية التكبير
ثانياً ؛ تعصباً منه لما تلقاه من بعفض مشايخه القراء الذين بادروا إلى تقريظ رسالته
دون أن يعرفوا ما فيها من الجهل بعلم الحديث ، والتدليس ؛ بل والكذب على
العلماء ، وتأويل كلامهم بما يوافق هواه ، وغير ذلك مما يطول الكلام بسرده ، ولا
مجال لبيان ذلك مفصلاً ؛ لأنه يحتاج إلى وقت وفراغ ، وكل ذلك غير متوفر لدي
الآن ؛ ولا سيما والأمر كما يقال في بعض البلاد : "هذا الميت لا يستحق هذا
العزاء" ؛ لأن مؤلفها ليس مذكوراً بين العلماء ، بل إنها لتدل على أنه مذهبي
مقلد ، لا يَعْرِفُالحقإلابالرجال، ولكن لا بدّ لي من الإشارة بأخصر ما يمكن من
العبارة إلى بعض جهالاته المتعلقة بهذا الحديث الذي صرح بصحته ، بل وزعم أنه
متواتر عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ !
1 - ذكر (ص 12) تصحيح الحاكم إياه ، ولم يعقب عليه برد الذهبي له أو غيره
ممن تقدم ذكره من العلماء!
2 - بل زاد على ذلك (ص 14) فقال : "يكفي في حجية سنة التكبير حديث
الحاكم " ، الأمر الذي يدل على جهله بموقف العلماء من تصحيحات الحاكم ، أو أنه
تجاهل ذلك إ!
3 - نقل (ص 15 - 16) عن كتاب "غاية النهاية" لابن الجزري (رحمه الله)
ترجمة مختصرة لعكرمة بن سليمان - الذي بينت آنفاً أنه من علل هذا الحديث
لجهالته - جاء فيها قول ابن الجزري :
ـــــــ
"تفرد عنه البزي بحديث التكبير" .
وهذا نص بأن عكرمة هذا مجهول العين عند منيعرف، فجهل الزعبي ذلك
أو تجاهله ؛ فزعم أنه ثقة فقال (ص 17) :
"رجال السند كلهم ثقات (!) ، جهابذة ، أذعنت الأمة لهم بالقبول والحفظ "!!!
4 - قال (ص 17 و 31) :
" فالحديث قوي ليس له معارض في صحته "!
مع أنه نقل في غير ما موضع ما عزوته إلى أبي حاتم أنه حديث منكر . وإلى
الذهبي أنه مما أنكر على البزي ، وقول العقيلي في البزي :
"منكر الحديث " .
ولكنه تلاعب بأقوالهم وتأولها تأويلاً شنيعاً ؛ فأبطل دلالتها على ضعف
الحديث وراويه! وتجاهل قول أبي حاتم فيه :
"ضعيف الحديث " .
فلم يتعرض له بذكر ؛ لأنه يبطل تأويله ، وذلك هو شأن المقلدة وأهل الأهواء
قديماً وحديثاً . انظر (ص 22 و 25) .
5 - قال (ص 21) وهو ينتقد غيره ، وهو به أولى :
"فترى الواحد من إلناس يصحح حديثاً ويضعفه بمجرد أن يجد في كتاب من
كتب الرجال عن رجل بأنه غير ثقة ... " .
كذا قال! وهو يريد أن يقول بأنه ثقة أو غير ثقة ؛ لينسجم مع التصحيح
والتضعيف المذكورين في كلامه ، ولكن العجمة لم تساعده! وأول كلامه ينصب
ـــــــ
عليه تماماً ؛ لأنه يصحح هذا الحديث دون أن يجد موثقاً لعكرمة بن سليمان ،
والبزي هذا ، بل إنه ممن اتفق أهل العلم بالجرح والتعديل على تضعيفه وتضعيف
حديثه - كما تقدم - ؛ ولذلك طعن فيهم في التالي :
6 - قال بعد أن نصب نفسه (ص 19) لمناقشة آراء العلماء - يعني : المضعفين
للحديث - ورواية الذين أشرت إليهم آنفاً! قال (ص 22) ؛
"فكون البزي قد جُرِحَ في الحديث ؛ فإن ذلك قد يكون لنسيان في الحديث
أو لخفة ضبطه فيه أو غير ذلك ... قال (ص 23) : فكون البزي لين الحديث لا
يؤلر في عدم (!) صحة حديث التكبير ، على زعم من قال : إنه لين" .
كذا قال فُضَّ فوه : "زعم ... "! وهو يعني : الذهبي ومن تقدمه من الأئمة
المشار إليهم آنفاً ؛ فهو يستعلي عليهم ، ويرد تضعيفهم بمجرد الدعوى أن ذلك لا
يؤلر في صحة الحديث! فإذا كان كلام هؤلاء لا يؤثر عنده ؛ فكلام من هو المؤثر ؟!
وإن من عجائب هذا الرجل وغرائبه أنه عقد بحثاً جيداً (ص 19 - 21) ،
ونقل فيه كلاماً للذهبي قيماً ، خلاصته : أن للحديث رجالاً ، وأن هناك علماء
معروفين لا يدرون ما الحديث ؟ ثم أشار هذا الرجل بكلام الذهبي ، ورفع من شأنه
وقال : "وكلامه يدل أن لكل فن رجالاً " . وهذا حق ؛ فهل يعني أن الرجل من
هؤلاء الرجال حتى استجاز لنفسه أن يرد تضعيف أهل الاختصاص بهذا العلم
وتجريحهم ، وهو ليس في العير ولا في النفير ؟! نعوذ بالله من العجب والغرور واتباع
الأهواء والتقليد الأعمى ، والانتصار له بالسَّفْسَطَةِ والكلام العاطل! والجهل
العميق! وتأمل في قوله المتقدم :
" ... لا يؤثر في عدم صحة حديث التكبير" !
فإنه يعني : " ... في صحة ... " إلخ ؛ كما يدل عليه سياق كلامه ؛ فهذا
ـــــــ
من عيِّه وجهله . ولا أدل على ذلك مما يأتي ، وإن كان فيما سبق ما يكفي .
7 - قال (ص 24) :
"وكذلك التكبير نقل إلينا مسلسلاً بأسانيد متواترة إلى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "!
وهذا كذب وزور بيِّن ، ولو كان صادقاً ؛ لم يسوِّد صفحات في الرد بجهل بالغ ع
لى علماء الحديث الذين ضعفوا البزي وحديثه ، ولاكتفى بإثبات تواتره المزعوم .
ولكن في هذا حكمة بالغة ليتبين المبطل من المحق ، والجاهل من العالم ، والمغرض
من المخلص!
8 - ثم كذب كذبة أخرى فقال (ص 27) :
"فتجد أن الذهبي يقوي هذا الحديث" .
وسبب هذه أنه ساق ترجمة البزي عند الذهبي ، وفيها أنه روى الحديث عنه
جماعة ؛ فاعتبر ذلك تقوية للحديث ، وذكر فيها أثراً عن حميد الأعرج - وهو من
أتباع التابعين - ، فجعله شاهداً للحديث المرفوع ، وهذا من بالغ جهله بهذا العلم أو
تجاهله ، وأحلاهما مر!
9 - ومما يدل على ذلك قوله (ص 30) :
"فإذا روى الشافعي عن رجل وسكت عنه ؛ فهو ثقة"!
وهذا منتهى الجهل بهذا العلم الشريف ، والجرأة على التكلم بغير علم ؛ فإن
هذا خلاف المقرر في علم المصطلح : أن رواية الثقة عن الرجل ليس توثيقاً له ، وهذا
ولو لم يكن مجروحاً ، فكيف إذا كان مطعوناً فيه ؟! فالله المستعان .
10 - ونحو ذلك قوله (ص 35) :
"والبزي . قد وثقه الحافظ ابن الجزري بقوله : أستاذ محقق ضابط متقن "!
ـــــــ
وفي هذا تدليس خبيث وتلبيس على القراء ؛ لأنه - أعني : الجزري - إنما قال
هذا فيما هو مختص به - أعني : البزي - من العلم بالقراءة ، وليس في روايته
للحديث - كما يدل على ذلك السياق والسياق ، وهما من المقيدات ؛ كما هو معروف
عند العلماء - ، بل إنه قد صرح بذلك في "النشر" (1/120) ؛ فقال ما نصه :
"وكان إماماً في القراءة محققاً ضابطاً متقناً لها ثقة فيها" .
ومن العجيب حقاً أن هذا المدلس على علم بهذا النص ؛ لأنه قد ذكره في
الصفحة (36) فيما نقله عن المحدث السندي ؟ فتجاهله ليسلك على القراء تدليسه!
وأعجب من ذلك أنه تجاهل تعقيب السندي رحمه الله على ذلك بقوله :
"فلا يقدح في ذلك كونه ضعيف الحديث في غيرما يتعلق بالقراءة" .
قلت : فهذه شهادة جديدة من المحدث السندي تضم إلى شهادات الأئمة
المتقدمين تدمغ هذا الجاهل دمغاً ، وتمحو دعواه الباطلة محواً ، وتجعل رسالته هباءً
منثوراً .
11 - ومن أكاذيبه الخطيرة التي لا بد من ذكرها وبيانها وختم هذا البحث بها
قوله (ص 34) - بعد أن ذكر تصحيح الحاكم للحديث - :
"وجاء تواتر الأمة على فعله "!
فهذا كذب محض لم يقله أحد قبله ! فإن المسألة الخلاف فيها قديم بين القراء ،
فضلاً عن غيرهم ؛ فإنه لم يقل بالتكبير المذكور في الحديث من القراء المشهورين
غير عبدالله بن كثير المذكور في إسناده المتقدم ، وهو مكي توفي سنة (120) . ثم
تلقاه المكيون عنه ؛ كما حقق ذلك ابن الجزري (2/392) ، وقال قبل ذلك
(2/ 390) بعد أن ذكر الحديث وغيره مما تقدم :
ـــــــ
"قال الداني : فهذا سبب التخصيص بالتكبير من أخر : {والضحى} ،
واستعمال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إياه ، وذلك كان قبل الهجرة بزمان ؛ فاستعمل ذلك المكيون ،
ونقل خَلَفهم عن سلفهم ، ولم يستعمله غيرهم ؛ لأنه اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ترك ذلك بعد ، فأخذوا
بالآخر من فعله " .
فأين التواتر الذي زعمه هذا الجاهل - أو : المتجاهل - ونسبه إلى الأمة ، مع
تصريح هذا الإمام الداني بأنه لم يستعمله غير المكين ؟! أم أن هؤلاء ليسوا عنده من
الأمة ؟! وماذا يقول في تعليل الإمام الداني تركهم له ؟!
ثم إن المكيين أنفسهم لم يستمروا على استعماله ؛ فقد ذكر الفاكهي في
"أخبار مكة" (3/36/1745) أن ابن أبي عمر قال :
"أدركت الناس في مكة على هذا : كلما بلغوا : {والضحى} ؛ كبروا حتى
يختموا ، ثم تركوا ذلك زماناً ، ثم عاودوه منذ قريب ، ثم تركوه إلى اليوم " .
وابن أبي عمر هذا من شيوخ الفاكهي ومسلم ، واسمه : محمد بن يحيى بن
أبي عمر العدني أبو عبدالله الحافظ ، وقد أكثر الفاكهي عنه بحيث أنه روى عنه
أكثر من خمسمائة رواية - كما ذكر ذلك المعلق على كتابه جزاه الله خيراً - ، مات
سنة (243) .
قلت : فهذه الرواية مما يُبطل التواتر الذي زعمه ؛ لأنها تنفي صراحة انقطاع
استمرار العمل ، بل قد جاء عن بعض السلف إنكار هذا التكبير واعتبره بدعة ،
وهو عطاء بن أبي رباح المكي ؛ فقال الفاكهي : حدثني أبو يحيى بن أبي مرة عن
ابن خنيس قال : سمعت وهيب بن الورد يقول : (قلت : فذكر قصته ، وفيها) ولما
بلغ حميد (وهو : ابن قيس المكي) : {والضحى} ؛ كبر ، فقال لي عطاء : إن هذا
لبدعة .
ـــــــ
وهذا إسناد جيد ، وفيه إثبات سماع وهيب من عطاء ، فما في "التهذيب "
- وتبعه في "جامع التحصيل" - أن روايته عن عطاء مرسلة ؛ لعله وهم ، أو سبق
قلم! فإن الذي في "الجرح" مكان : (عطاء) (طاوس) وهو أقدم وفاة من عطاء .
والله أعلم .
وفتوى ابن تيمية الواردة في المجلد (13) من "مجموع الفتاوى" (ص 417 -
419) تميل إلى عدم مشروعية هذا التكبير ؛ فإنه سئل عنه فقال :
" إذَا قَرَأوا بِغَيْرِ حَرْفِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ ؛ كَانَ تَرْكُهُمْ لِذَلِكَ هُوَ الْأَفْضَلَ ، بَلْ الْمَشْرُوعَ
الْمَسْنُونَ ؛ فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَئِمَّةَ مِنْ الْقُرَّاءِ لَمْيَكُونُوا يُكَبِّرُونَ ، لَا فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ وَلَا فِي
أَوَاخِرِهَا . فَإِنْ جَازَ لِقَائِلِ أَنْ يَقُولَ : إنَّ ابْنَ كَثِيرٍنَقَلَ التَّكْبِيرَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّمَ
جَازَ لِغَيْرِهِ أَنْ يَقُولَ : إنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ نَقَلُوا تَرْكَهُ عَنْرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذْ مِنْالْمُمْتَنِعِ أَنْ
تَكُونَ قِرَاءَةُ الْجُمْهُورِ الَّتِي نَقَلَتُهَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْ [ نَقَلَةِ ] قِرَاءَةِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ ، قَدْ أَضَاعُوا فِيهَا مَا
أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؛فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ التَّوَاتُرِ لَا يَجُوزُ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتْمَانُ مَاتَتَوَفَّرُ الْهِمَمُ
وَالدَّوَاعِي إلَى نَقْلِهِ ، فَمَنْ جَوَّزَ عَلَى جَمَاهِيرِالْقُرَّاءِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَأَقْرَأَهُمْ بِتَكْبِيرِ
زَائِدٍ ، فَعَصَوْا أَمْرَهُ ، وَتَرَكُوا مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ ؛اسْتَحَقَّ الْعُقُوبَةَ الْبَلِيغَةَ الَّتِي تَرْدَعُهُ وَأَمْثَالَهُ
عَنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ" . ثم قال :
"وَلَوْ قُدِّرَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَأَمَرَ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ لِبَعْضِ مَنْ أَقْرَأَهُ ؛ كَانَ غَايَةُ ذَلِكَيَدُلُّ
عَلَى جَوَازِهِ أَوْ اسْتِحْبَابِهِ ... " .
ومن غرائب ذاك الزعبي أنه نقل (ص 49 - 51) فتوى ابن تيمية هذه ، ثم
استخلص منها أن ابن تيمية يقول بسنية التكبير! فذكرني المسكين بالمثل المعروف :
"عنزة ولو طارت" ؛ فإنه تجاهل عمداً قول ابن تيمية الصريح في الترك ، بل المشروع
المسنون . كما تجاهل إيماءه القوي بعدم ثبوت الحديث بقوله : "ولو قُدِّر أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم
ـــــــ
أمر بالتكبير ... " ؛ فإنه كالصريح أنه لم يثبت ذلك عنده ، وأنا على مثل اليقين أن
القائل بسنية التكبير ، المستدل عليه بحديث الترجمة ؛ والمدعي صحته - كهذا
الدعي الزعبي - لو سئل : هل تقول أنت بما قال ابن تيمية : "ولو قدر ... " إلخ ؟
فإن أجاب بـ "لا" ، ظهر كذبه على ابن تيمية وما نسب إليه من السنية ، وإن قال :
"نعم " ؛ ظهر جهله باللغة العربية ومعاني الكلام ، أو تجاهله ومكابرته . والله المستعان .
والخلاصة : أن الحديث ضعيف لا يصح - كما قال علماء الحديث دون خلاف
بينهم - ، وأن قول بعض القراء لا يقويه ، ولا يجعله سنة ، مع إعراض عامة القراء
عنه ، وتصريح بعض السلف ببدعيته . والله ولي التوفيق .
وإن مما يؤكد ذلك اختلاف القاثلين في تحديد ابتدائه وانتهائه على أقوال كثيرة
تراها مفصلة في "النشر" ، كما اختلفوا هل ينتهي بآخر سورة الناس ، أو بأولها!
وصدق الله العظيم القاثل : {وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافاً كَثِيراً}
(إنتهى نقلا عن العلامة الألباني)
منقول

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

أعجب من التحامل الواضح من العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في الرد على الزعبي المذكور ـ بحسب ما قرأته من الكلام المنسوب إليه ـ، ووصْفه بالكذب مراراً على استنباطات يستنبطها من فهمه لنصوص الأئمة، ولا يدعي تصريحهم بما فهمه من كلامهم.
وعموماً أخذ القراء بالتكبير ليس اعتماداً على الحديث المذكور، وإنما على الأسانيد القرائية التي فيها ثبوت التكبير من طريق البزي، ومن طرق غير طريقه ممن ليس لهم علاقة برواية الحديث الذي ضعفه أكثر أئمة الحديث رحمة الله عليهم.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> أعجب من التحامل الواضح من العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في الرد على الزعبي المذكور ـ بحسب ما قرأته من الكلام المنسوب إليه ـ، ووصْفه بالكذب مراراً على استنباطات يستنبطها من فهمه لنصوص الأئمة، ولا يدعي تصريحهم بما فهمه من كلامهم.
> وعموماً أخذ القراء بالتكبير ليس اعتماداً على الحديث المذكور، وإنما على الأسانيد القرائية التي فيها ثبوت التكبير من طريق البزي، ومن طرق غير طريقه ممن ليس لهم علاقة برواية الحديث الذي ضعفه أكثر أئمة الحديث رحمة الله عليهم.


 إذا كان الهدف من الرد على ما ننقله عن أئمة العلم وجبال السنة من سلف الأمة وخلفها هو الجدال والمراء فنحن نكتفي بهذا ونترك المراء عسى أن ندخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« أَنَا زَعِيمٌ بِبَيْتٍ فِى رَبَضِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْمِرَاءَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُحِقًّا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِى وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْكَذِبَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَازِحًا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِى أَعْلَى الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ حَسَّنَ خُلُقَهُ ».

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> إذا كان الهدف من الرد على ما ننقله عن أئمة العلم وجبال السنة من سلف الأمة وخلفها هو الجدال والمراء فنحن نكتفي بهذا ونترك المراء عسى أن ندخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
> « أَنَا زَعِيمٌ بِبَيْتٍ فِى رَبَضِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْمِرَاءَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُحِقًّا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِى وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْكَذِبَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَازِحًا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِى أَعْلَى الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ حَسَّنَ خُلُقَهُ ».


إن كان الكلام موجهاً إليَّ فأنا ليس هدفي من الرد الجدال والمراء، وليس هذا دأبي، كما أنني لا أستنقص من مكانة العلماء والأئمة، بل أتقرب إلى الله بحبهم وإجلالهم والترحم عليهم، وليتكم تذكرون لنا مصدر الكلام المنقول عن العلامة الألباني رحمه الله للفائدة.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

الكتاب : سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة
المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني
 شهرته : الألباني
 دار النشر : دار المعارف
 البلد : الرياض - الممكلة العربية السعودية
 الطبعة : الأولى
 سنة الطبع : 1412 هـ / 1992 م
 عدد الأجزاء : 14
 رقم الجزء 13 رقم الصفحة 296
 رقم الحديث 6133

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

جزاكم الله خيراً، وكتب أجركم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وتبقى الحلقة المفقودة عند منكري التكبير.
هل الذين يتناقلون التكبير من القرَّاء أهل الأداء مستندُهم فيهِ هو هذا الحديث المتكلَّم فيه؟
سيُجاب:
طالما أنَّ الحديث ضعيف فإنَّ العمل بما فيه بدعة، ولا بد من مستند صحيح لهذا الفعل "التكبير".
فنقول:
إنَّ التكبير تُنوقل عن القرَّاء كما تُنوقلت الأوجه الخلافية، مثل تاءات البزي وسكتات حفص، وإمالة تاء التأنيث عند الكسائي ونحو ذلك.... فهل هناك أحاديث تؤيد هذه الأوجه؟!

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> فنقول:
> إنَّ التكبير تُنوقل عن القرَّاء كما تُنوقلت الأوجه الخلافية، مثل تاءات البزي وسكتات حفص، وإمالة تاء التأنيث عند الكسائي ونحو ذلك.... فهل هناك أحاديث تؤيد هذه الأوجه؟!


 فنطبق عليه إذن قواعد وضوابط القراءات الصحيحة :
فكل ما وافق وجه نحو = وكان للرسم احتمالا يحوي
وصح إسنادا هو القرآن = فهذه الثلاثة الأركان
وحيثما يختل ركن أثبت = شذوذه لو أنه في السبعة 
فالتكبير إن كان بحثا حديثيا فهو بدعة لنكارة الحديث , وإن كان بحثا قرائيا فهو شاذ لفقده لشروط القراءة الصحيحة , والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

سؤال محدد وخاص بالأخت أم الهدى صاحبة الموضوع :
هل تقرين بتواتر القراءات العشر الكبرى إجمالًا ؟

أرجو أن تكون الإجابة محددة دون التعرض للتكبير حتى نصل إليه ، فقط أريد الإجابة عن هذا السؤال بنعم أو لا ، حتى أنظر هل هناك مجال للتلاقي أم لا ؟
وأؤكد أن السؤال خاص بالأخت أم الهدى ، ولا أرجو أن يتكرم أحد غيرها بالإجابة أو التعليق عليه .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وإن كان بحثا قرائيا فهو شاذ لفقده لشروط القراءة الصحيحة , والله تعالى أعلم .



الأخ محمد بن عيد.
ماذا تقصد بفقده شروط القراءة الصحيحة؟
أرجو ألا يتداخل الحكم على الإسناد عند أهل الحديث مع الحكم عند أهل القرآن.
فإنَّ من الرواة من هو ثقة في القراءة ضعيف عند أهل الحديث.
* * *
وأرجو ألا يتداخل أيضًا الكلام؛ فقد جئت بشروط ما يمكن أن يُطلق عليه "قُرآن" 
فكل ما وافق وجه نحو = وكان للرسم احتمالا يحوي
وصح إسنادا هو القرآن
ثم قلتَ: وإن كان بحثًا قرائِيًّا ..... كأنَّ كتب القراءات لا تبحث إلا ما وافق تلك الشروط.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله تعالى الذي قال:
فكل ما وافق وجه نحو = وكان للرسم احتمالا يحوي
 وصح إسنادا هو القرآن = فهذه الثلاثة الأركان
 وحيثما يختل ركن أثبت = شذوذه لو أنه في السبعة 
هو نفسه القائل:
وسنة التكبير عند الختم = صحت عن المكين أهل العلم
ثم اشتراط أن تتحقق الشروط الثلاثة المذكورة، إنما هي شروط إثبات الكلمة القرآنية، ولا أحد يقول بأن التكبير من القرآن حتى يشترط ثبوته في رسم المصحف، فتحقق الشرطين الآخرين فيه كافيان لصحته، وهذا الذي عليه عمل القراء، مع اطلاعهم على شروط القراءة الصحيحة، فلم يمنعهم عدم تحقق أحد الشروط الثلاثة، وهو شرط موافقة الرسم من الأخذ بالتكبير، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله تعالى الذي قال:
> فكل ما وافق وجه نحو = وكان للرسم احتمالا يحوي
> وصح إسنادا هو القرآن = فهذه الثلاثة الأركان
> وحيثما يختل ركن أثبت = شذوذه لو أنه في السبعة 
> هو نفسه القائل:
> وسنة التكبير عند الختم = صحت عن المكين أهل العلم


وسنية التكبير تأخذ من القراءات أم من الحديث ؟ وهل القول بسنية ذكر أو بدعيته بحث حديثي أم قرائي ؟ ( إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد )

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> وسنية التكبير تأخذ من القراءات أم من الحديث ؟ وهل القول بسنية ذكر أو بدعيته بحث حديثي أم قرائي ؟ ( إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد )


أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم ممن له قلب، وممن ألقى السمع وهو شهيد، آمين.
أما بالنسبة لسؤالكم: 
فما المانع من إثبات السنة بالسند القرائي؟ وقد قال ابن الناظم عند شرح هذا البيت:
" (صحت) أي ثبتت هذه السنة عند المكيين: أي أئمة أهل مكة من الفقهاء، والقراء، والمحدثين كما بينه في النشر" اهـ.
ومعلوم أن القراء معتمدهم هي الأسانيد القرائية لا الحديثية، والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم ممن له قلب، وممن ألقى السمع وهو شهيد، آمين.
> أما بالنسبة لسؤالكم: 
> فما المانع من إثبات السنة بالسند القرائي؟


هو نفس المانع من إثبات القراءة بالسند الحديثي .
قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى : 
3742- حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ ، عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ قَالَ قَدِمْتُ الشَّأْمَ فَصَلَّيْتُ رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ قُلْتُ اللَّهُمَّ يَسِّرْ لِي جَلِيسًا صَالِحًا فَأَتَيْتُ قَوْمًا فَجَلَسْتُ إِلَيْهِمْ فَإِذَا شَيْخٌ قَدْ جَاءَ حَتَّى جَلَسَ إِلَى جَنْبِي قُلْتُ مَنْ هَذَا قَالُوا أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ فَقُلْتُ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يُيَسِّرَ لِي جَلِيسًا صَالِحًا فَيَسَّرَكَ لِي قَالَ مِمَّنْ أَنْتَ قُلْتُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ قَالَ أَوَلَيْسَ عِنْدَكُمُ ابْنُ أُمِّ عَبْدٍ صَاحِبُ النَّعْلَيْنِ وَالْوِسَادِ وَالْمِطْهَرَةِ وَفِيكُمُ الَّذِي أَجَارَهُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَوَلَيْسَ فِيكُمْ صَاحِبُ سِرِّ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الَّذِي لاَ يَعْلَمُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ كَيْفَ يَقْرَأُ عَبْدُ اللهِ {وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى} فَقَرَأْتُ عَلَيْهِ {وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا تَجَلَّى وَالذَّكَرِ وَالأُنْثَى} قَالَ وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَقْرَأَنِيهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ فِيهِ إِلَى فِيَّ.
َ.3743- حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ ، عَنْ مُغِيرَةَ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ قَالَ ذَهَبَ عَلْقَمَةُ إِلَى الشَّامِ فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ يَسِّرْ لِي جَلِيسًا صَالِحًا فَجَلَسَ إِلَى أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ فَقَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ مِمَّنْ أَنْتَ قَالَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ فِيكُمْ ، أَوْ مِنْكُمْ - صَاحِبُ السِّرِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَعْلَمُهُ غَيْرُهُ يَعْنِي حُذَيْفَةَ ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ بَلَى قَالَ أَلَيْسَ فِيكُمُ ، أَوْ مِنْكُمُ - الَّذِي أَجَارَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَعْنِي مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ يَعْنِي عَمَّارًا قُلْتُ بَلَى قَالَ أَلَيْسَ فِيكُمْ ، أَوْ مِنْكُمْ - صَاحِبُ السِّوَاكِ ، أَوِ السِّرَارِ قَالَ بَلَى قَالَ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَبْدُ اللهِ يَقْرَأُ {وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا تَجَلَّى} قُلْتُ {وَالذَّكَرِ وَالأُنْثَى} قَالَ مَا زَالَ بِي هَؤُلاَءِ حَتَّى كَادُوا يَسْتَنْزِلُونِ  ي عَنْ شَيْءٍ سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

فالمانع من أخذ القراءة من هذا الحديث الصحيح وترك ما نقله هؤلاء الصحابة هو المانع من أخذ سنة التكبير من سند القراءة , فلكل علم ضوابطه وأصوله التي يؤخذ منها .
فسنية التكبير من بدعيته مجالها الحديث , وأداء التكبير وكيفيته مجالها القراءات ولكن لو صح الحديث وهو لم يصح , وذلك كأحكام الاستعاذة وهل هي مندوبة أم واجبة ؟ وهل هي قبل القراءة أم بعدها ؟ وما هي صيغها ؟ كل ذلك مجاله التفسير والفقه والحديث وإن دخل في القراءات من باب تداخل العلوم , وأما كيفية أداء الاستعاذة فمجالها القراءات , ولذلك لم يقبل قول من قال بترك تجويد الاستعاذة محتجا بأنها ليست من القرآن .
ألم يقل الشاطبي رحمه الله في باب الاستعاذة :
وقد ذكروا لفظ الرسول فلم يزد = ولو صح هذا النقل لم يبق مجملافانظر كيف رد الأمر إلى الحديث وعلل بعدم صحة النقل الحديثي في المنع من زيادة التنزيه في صيغة الاستعاذة ولم يكتف بنقل القراء لدخول الحديث بذكر من ذكره في هذا البحث والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

حصر السنية بجانب الحديث يحتاج إلى دليل، وتأمل مثلاً مسألة الإشارة في الوقف والابتداء، قال عنها ابن الجزري كما في النشر:
"وكان أئمتنا يوقفوننا عند كل حرف ويشيرون إلينا فيه بالأصابع سنة أخذوها كذلك عن شيوخهم الأولين رحمة الله عليهم أجمعين"اهـ.
فنلاحظ أنه وصف ذلك بالسنة، مع أنه لم يرد في مجال الحديث.
وكيف نجعل أداء التكبير وكيفيته مجالها القراءات، ثم لا نعتمد أسانيد القراءات في إثباته؟
فمن أين استفدنا هذا الأداء والكيفيات وهي ليست موجودة في الأحاديث؟ أليست بأسانيد القراءات؟

أما قولكم بارك الله فيكم:



> ألم يقل الشاطبي رحمه الله في باب الاستعاذة :
> وقد ذكروا لفظ الرسول فلم يزد = ولو صح هذا النقل لم يبق مجملافانظر  كيف رد الأمر إلى الحديث وعلل بعدم صحة النقل الحديثي في المنع من زيادة  التنزيه في صيغة الاستعاذة ولم يكتف بنقل القراء لدخول الحديث بذكر من ذكره  في هذا البحث والله تعالى أعلم .


فإنما هو إشارة إلى أن طائفة من الناس منعوا من الزيادة، مستدلين بأحاديث ضعيفة تفيد منع الزيادة، فأشار الناظم إلى ذلك، ففي مسألة الاستعاذة كانت الأحاديث المشار إليها تنفي الزيادة، وهذا يختلف تماماً عن اشتراط صحة الحديث لإثبات التكبير، ويمكن الآن أن يقال:
ما الدليل على ألفاظ الزيادة المختلفة في التعوذ من الحديث؟
وكيف نثبت ذلك وهو مخالف لشرط من شروط القراءة، وهو رسم المصحف؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كتب الدكتور يحيى الغوثاني:



> *منذ  مدة ختم أحد طلابي علي القرآن فلما بلغ والضحى أمرته بالتكبير اقتداء  بشيوخنا الذين قرأنا عليهم فسألني أحدهم عن هذا التكبير هل هو سنة وقال إنه  سمع من بعض الشيوخ أنه يقول ببدعيته ، فأجبته جواباً مختصرا : التكبير ليس  من القرآن بالإجماع ، وهو سنة قرأت به على جميع شيوخي*
> *ثم وجدت هذه الفتوى لابن حجر الهيتمي  وفيها تفصيل :*
> 
> 
> * هل  ورد حديث صحيح في مشروعية التكبير أو آخر قصار المفصل؟ فإن قلتم نعم فهل  هو خاص في حق غير المصلي، فإن قلتم نعم فهل نقل ندبه في حق المصلي عن أحد  من الأئمة، فإن قلتم بسنيته فما ابتداؤه وانتهاؤه؟ وهل يندب معه زيادة لا  إله إلا الله كما هو المعمول؟*
> *فأجاب نفع الله به  وأعاد علينا وعلى المسلمين من بركاته بقوله: حديث التكبير ورد من طرق كثيرة  عن أحمد بن محمد بن أبي بزة البزي قال: سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان يقول: قرأت  على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فلما بلغت والضحى قال لي: كبر عند  خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم، وأخبره أنه قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك، وأخبره  مجاهد أن ابن عباس  أمره بذلك، وأخبره ابن عباس بأن أبي بن كعب أمره بذلك وأخبره أبي بن كعب أن النبي  أمره بذلك.*
> 
> *وقد  أخرجه الحاكم أبو عبد الله في "صحيحه المستدرك" عن البزي وقال: هذا حديث  صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجه البخاري ولا مسلم انتهى. وقد يعارضه تضعيف أبي حاتم  العقيلي للبزي. ويجاب بأن هذا التضعيف غير مقبول، فقد رواه عن البزي  الأئمة الثقات، وكفاه فخرا وتوثيقا قول إمامنا الشافعي : إن تركت التكبير تركت سنة، وفي رواية: يا أبا الحسن والله لئن تركت التكبير فقد تركت سنة من سنن نبيك.*
> *وقال الحافظ العماد بن كثير: وهذا من الشافعي يقتضي تصحيحه لهذا الحديث.*
> ...

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على إمام المرسلين، نبينا محمد صلى الله وسلم عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين،، وبعد:
فقد تعرَّضَت مسألةُ "التكبير"  سور ختم القرآن لعدة اعتراضات، واستشكلها كثير من الفضلاء، والدافع إلى  ذلك هو الحرص على كتاب الله تعالى، وتجنب ما لم يثبت فعله عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم حال قراءة القرآن، وهي نية صالحة، وقصد حسن، إلا أنه عند  التأمل في تلك الاعتراضات يلاحظ أنها مبنية على أسس غير مسَلَّمٍ بها، وقد  وقفت على كثير منها في أماكن متفرقة، فأحببت أن أجمع ما وقفت عليه منها  واحداً تلو الآخر مع الردِّ عليها بما أعتقد أنه الصواب، محاولاً الاختصار  قد الاستطاعة.
وفي البداية سأورد الاعتراضات  كاملة، ثم أذكر كل واحد منها مع الرد عليه، مع التنبيه على أن بعضها وجدته  في كتب الفقه والفتاوى، وبعضها في المنتديات القرآنية، وبعضها في رسائل  صغيرة تتعلق بقضايا قرآنية، والآن أشرع في المقصود، والله الموفق والهادي  إلى سواء السبيل.
والاعتراضات الواردة على التكبير التي وقفت عليها هي:
ـ أن الحديث  المروي في التكبير انفرد به البزي، وهو ضعيف الحديث، وبناء على هذا  فالتكبير في سور الختم لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ـ أنه الآخذين به اختلفوا فيه من حيث صيغته ومكان ابتدائه وانتهائه، وهذا دليل على بطلانه.
ـ أن شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية صلى الله عليه وسلم تعالى : تكلم كلاما شديدا في التكبير  المذكور وأنه لم يرد إلا في رواية البزي عن ابن كثير.

ـ أن التكبير  إنما هو من رواية البزي، وهي رواية تسلسلت بالضعفاء والمجروحين ، ولم  تعضدها رواية أخرى من غير طريق البزي ، إضافة إلى أن بعضاً من مشاهير  القراء كابن مجاهد في كتابه " السبعة " لم يورد التكبير ، وكذلك أبو القاسم  الهذلي في كتابه " الكامل " لم يورد التكبير أيضاً ، وهذا مما يدل على عدم  ثبوت الرواية عندهما.

ـ أن مسألة التكبير لا علاقة له بالقراءات، وإنما عمدتها على الحديث، وحديثها ضعيف.

ـ أن التكبير مختلف فيه، فهل الأولى تركه لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: " فمن اتقى الشبهات...الحديث، أم أن الأمر فيه سعة ؟ فلا يأثم من تركه أو من فعله؟ وهذا عبارة عن سؤال وليست اعتراضاً.
ـ اعترض بعضهم بقوله: "فنطبق عليه إذن قواعد وضوابط القراءاتالصحيحة:
فكل ما وافق وجه نحو = وكان للرسم احتمالايحوي
وصح إسنادا هو القرآن = فهذه الثلاثةالأركان
وحيثما يختل ركن أثبت = شذوذه لو أنه في السبعة 
فالتكبير إن كان بحثا حديثيا فهو بدعة لنكارة الحديث , وإن كانبحثا قرائيا فهو شاذ لفقده لشروط القراءة الصحيحة .
فهذه ما وقفت عليها من الاعتراضات، واختلف المعترضون على التكبير في الحكم عليه:
فمنهم من قال أنه "بدعة".
ومنهم من قال "غير مسنون".
ومنهم من قال "غير مشروع".
والآن تتم مناقشة هذه الاعتراضات على الترتيب السابق:
الاعتراض الأول:
أن الحديث المروي في التكبير  انفرد برفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البزي، وهو ضعيف الحديث، وبناء  على هذا فالتكبير في سور الختم لم يثبت عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام.
الــرد على هذا الاعتراض:
أولاً: 
أن هذا الأثر رواه غير البزي  موقوفاً على ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وبعضهم أوقفه على مجاهد بن جبر،  والوقف في مثل هذا الأمر لا يمكن أن يكون من قبيل الرأي والاجتهاد وإنما  طريقه النقل والرواية، وإنما انفراد البزي برفعه على أنه قد ورد عن بعض الأئمة ما يفهم منه تصحيح الحديث كالأثر  المروي عن الشافعي أنه قال للبزي رحمهما الله" إن تركت التكبير فقد تركت  سنة من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" وهذا الأثر قد ذكره الداني في  جامعه مسنداً، كما ذكره غيره من الأئمة.
وكذلك مما يفيد تصحيح الحديث  ما نقل عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله، فقد ذكر ابن مفلح في فروعه ما  يلي: " وهل يكبر لختمه من الضحى أو ألم نشرح آخر كل سورة؟ فيه روايتان" اهـ
قال علي بن سليمان المقدسي (تصحيح الفروع، 2/383):
"قوله: وهل يكبر لختمه من الضحى أو ألم نشرح آخر كل سورة؟ فيه روايتان انتهى. 
إحداهما: يكبر آخر كل سورة من  الضحى وهو الصحيح، قال في المغني والشرح [أي: الشرح الكبير على متن  المقنع]: واستحسن أبو عبد الله [أي: أحمد بن حنبل] التكبير عند آخر كل سورة  من الضحى إلى أن يختم، جزم به ابن رزين في شرحه، وابن حمدان في رعايته  الكبرى، وقدمه ابن تميم، والمصنف في آدابه.
والرواية الثانية: يكبر من أول ألم نشرح اختاره المجد" اهـ.
أقول ـ محمد أحمد الأهدل ـ: 
الواضح مما سبق أن التكبير  مستحب عند الإمام أحمد، والروايتان عنه إنما في مكان الابتداء به: هل من  بداية الضحى؟ أم من بداية "ألم نشرح"؟ وهذا بخلاف ما فهمه بعض المتأخرين  حيث ذكروا في فتاويهم بأن استحباب التكبير إنما هو إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد،  كما ذهب إلى هذا الفهم أيضاً بعض المتقدمين من أصحاب الحواشي على كتاب  الفروع، والعلم عند الله.
وفي المغني لابن قدامة (2/610):
"واستحسن أبو عبد الله التكبير  عند آخر كل سورة من الضحى إلى آخر القرآن؛ لأنه روي عن أبي بن كعب أنه قرأ  على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فأمره بذلك، رواه القاضي في الجامع  بإسناده" اهـ.

ثانياً:
أن أسانيد القراءات التي أوصلت  إلينا الأوجه المختلف فيها من القراءات هي نفسها تثبت التكبير في سوَر  الختم، وذِكرُ الحديث هو من باب توجيه المقروء به، لا من أجل إثبات صحة  التكبير، ولو لم يرد الحديث أصلاً فإن ذلك لا يمنع من الأخذ بالتكبير  لثبوته بأسانيد القراءات لا بالحديث، ومما يؤكد ذلك:
أن التكبير في سور الختم مرويٌّ عن العمري وهو الزبير بن محمد بن عبد الله العمري الذي يروي قراءة أبي جعفر عن قالون.
وكذلك مروي عن عبد الوهاب بن فليح وهو تلقى قراءة ابن كثير عن جماعة من تلامذة: إسماعيل القسط وشبل بن عباد ومعروف بن مشكان.
ومروي أيضاً عن صالح بن زياد السوسي في قراءة أبي عمرو البصري بواسطة اليزيدي.
نص على ذلك أبو العلاء الهمذاني في "غاية الاختصار، 2/719) وغيره.
وكذلك يروى عن القواس عن وهب بن واضح عن أصحاب ابن كثير عنه، ويروى عن قنبل من طريق القواس.
ويروى أيضاً عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محيصن المكي ـ وهو من أقران ابن كثير ـ، وعن ابن كثير من طرق متعددة غير ما تقدم.
أقـول:
هؤلاء المذكورون سابقاً وغيرهم  ممن لم يُذكر لا علاقة لهم بالحديث الذي يرفعه البزي ومع ذلك نقل عنهم  التكبير، مما يؤكد على أن عمدتهم في ذلك هي أسانيد القراءات لا الحديث،  والله تعالى أعلم.

الاعتراض الثاني:
ـ أنه الآخذين به اختلفوا فيه من حيث صيغته ومكان ابتدائه وانتهائه، وهذا دليل على بطلانه.
الرد على هذا الاعتراض:
أن الخلاف في أي مسألة من  المسائل بغض النظر عن اختصاصها ليس دليلاً على بطلانها، وما المانع من ثبوت  الصيغ المختلفة في الأمر الواحد؟! وفي مكان بدايته وانتهائه؟
وقد ذكر الإمام الداني بأنه تلقاه عن بعض شيوخه بصيغة: (الله أكبر) فقط، وعن بعضهم بصيغة: (لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر) ثم قال: "والوجهان صحيحان جدًّا مشهوران مستعملان" (جامع البيان في القراءات السبع، ص 797ـ798).
وقال العلامة علي بن سليمان المقدسي في (تصحيح الفروع، 383) ـ بعد أن ذكر الخلاف في مكان ابتدائه ـ:
" قلت قد صح هذا وهذا عمن رأى التكبير فالكل حسن" اهـ.

الاعتراض الثالث:
أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : تكلم كلاما شديدا في التكبير المذكور وأنه لم يرد إلا في رواية البزي عن ابن كثير.
الرد على هذا الاعتراض:
أن كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله إنما كان جواباً على سؤال وُجِّه إليه "عن  جماعة اجتمعوا في ختمة وهم يقرؤون لعاصم وأبى عمرو فإذا وصلوا إلى سورة  الضحى لم يهللوا ولم يكبروا إلى آخر الختمة ، ففعلهم ذلك هو الأفضل أم لا ؟
فأجاب بكلام طويل ومفيد، ومن ضمنه:
" إذا قرؤوا بغير حرف ابن كثير  كان تركهم لذلك هو الأفضل ، بل المشروع المسنون ؛ فإن هؤلاء الأئمة من  القراء لم يكونوا يكبرون لا في أوائل السور ، ولا في أواخرها"
فمفهوم كلامه هنا: 
أن الأفضل في قراءة ابن كثير هو الأخذ بالتكبير، والأفضل في قراءة غيره تركه.

وواصل كلامه إلى أن قال:
"ولم ينقل أحد من أئمة الدين أن التكبير واجب، وإنما غاية من يقرأ بحرف ابن كثير أن يقول : إنه مستحب".
ومنطوق كلامه هنا: 
أنه مستحب في قراءة ابن كثير.
وبالعموم: 
فشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لم  يعترض على التكبير بتاتاً، وإنما بيَّن بأن الأخذ بالتكبير ليس بواجب،  وأخبر أنه يصل إلى الاستحباب كأكبر مرتبة في قراءة ابن كثير. 
أقول: 
وهذا الأمر ـ أي عدم الوجوب ـ قد نص عليه أبو الفتح فارس بن أحمد ـ شيخ الداني ـ بقوله: "لا  نقول إنه لابد لمن ختم أن يفعله ـ أي التكبير ـ لكن من فعله فحسن ومن لم  يفعله فلا حرج عليه وهو سنة مأثورة عن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم وعن  الصحابة والتابعين" وبهذا يتبين أن قول من قال بأن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يميل إلى عدم مشروعية التكبير فيه نظر، والله أعلم.

الاعتراض الرابع:
ـ أن التكبير إنما هو من رواية  البزي، وهي رواية تسلسلت بالضعفاء والمجروحين ، ولم تعضدها رواية أخرى من  غير طريق البزي ، إضافة إلى أن بعضاً من مشاهير القراء كابن مجاهد في كتابه  " السبعة " لم يورد التكبير ، وكذلك أبو القاسم الهذلي في كتابه " الكامل "  لم يورد التكبير أيضاً ، وهذا مما يدل على عدم ثبوت الرواية عندهما.
الرد على هذا الاعتراض:
بالنسبة لما يتعلق لرواية البزي للحديث فقد تقدم عليها، ويبقى الكلام هنا عن ما ذُكر عن بعض مشاهير القراء كابن مجاهد والهذلي  من أنهما لم يوردا التكبير في كتابيهما مستدلاً بذلك على عدم ثبوت الرواية  عندهما، وهذا الكلام وإن كان صادراً من شيخ مقرئ عالم بالقراءات إلا أنه  غير مسلَّم به لما يأتي:
أولاً:
الاستدلال بعدم إيراد مسألة  معينة في كتاب معين بأن صاحب الكتاب لا يرى الأخذ بتلك المسألة، أو أنها  غير ثابتة عنده استدلال غير مستقيم، ما لم يثبت عنه نص صريح بإنكارها.
ثانياً: 
قد نص الإمام ابن الجزري على أن أهل الأداء مجموعون على الأخذ بالتكبير للبزي، حيث يقول (النشر، 2/417):
"وأما اختلاف أهل الأداء في ذلك فإنهم أجمعوا على الأخذ به للبزي،  واختلفوا عن قنبل، فالجمهور من المغاربة على عدم التكبير له كسائر القراء  ...، وروى التكبير عن قنبل الجمهور من العراقيين وبعض المغاربة وهو الذي في  الجامع و المستنير والوجيز والإرشاد والكفاية لأبي العز والمبهج والكفاية  في الست وتلخيص أبي معشر وفي الغاية لأبي العلاء من طريق ابن مجاهد". اهـ مختصراً.
فيلاحظ: أنه لا يوجد خلاف بين أهل الأداء في الأخذ بالتكبير للبزي، فيدخل في أهل الأداء ابن مجاهد والهذلي وغيرهما.
وإن اختلفوا في الأخذ به لقنبل إلا أن ابن مجاهد ـ وإن لم يذكره في سبعته ـ قد رويَ التكبير عن قنبل من طريقه.
ثالثاً:
قد نص بعض العلماء بما يفيد أخذ ابن مجاهد بالتكبير، وهذه بعض نصوصهم:
قال أبو العلاء الهمذاني (غاية الاختصار، 2/719):
"كبر البزي وابن فليح، وابن مجاهد عن قنبل من فاتحة (والضحى) وفواتح ما بعدها من السور إلى سورة الناس".
"وأجمعوا على ترك التكبير بين الناس والفاتحة، إلا ما رواه بكار عن ابن مجاهد من إثباته بينهما"
"فروى الحمامي عن ابن مجاهد عن قنبل التهليل والتكبير موصولين بالتسمية".
وقال أبو جعفر ابن الباذش (الإقناع في القراءات السبع، 817):
"وعلى المذهب الأول تصل التكبير بآخرها ـ أي بآخر السورة ـ، نص عليه بكار عن ابن مجاهد". 
رابعاً:
ما ذُكر عن الهذلي أنه لم يورد التكبير في كتابه "الكامل" فيه نظر، فقد قال ابن الجزري (النشر، 2/405):
"وكثير منهم ـ أي من المؤلفين ـ يذكره ـ أي التكبير ـ مع باب البسملة متقدماً كالهذلي وابن مؤمن" اهـ.
وفي كتاب (الكامل، ص 476) نجد أن الهذلي قد قدم باب التكبير ـ كما قال ابن الجزري ـ وجعله بعد باب البسملة مباشرة، وعنون له بـ (فصل في التهليل والتكبير).
وخلاصة القول:
أن التكبير ثابت عند جميع  علماء القراءات، منهم من قصره على البزي، ومنهم من ذكره للبزي وقنبل، ومنهم  من ذكره لهما ولغيرهما من القراء، والعلم عند الله.


الاعتراض الخامس:
أن مسألة التكبير لا علاقة لها بالقراءات، وإنما عمدتها على الحديث، وحديثها ضعيف.
الرد على هذا الاعتراض:
أن هذه المسألة لما كانت  متعلقة بجانب القراءة والأداء كان علم القراءات أولى بها، ويلاحظ أن أغلب  كتب القراءات لا تخلو من ذكرها، بل يجعلونها من ضمن مواضع الخلاف بين  القراء، وعندما ذكر الإمام الجزري من تعرض للتكبير في الصلاة قال (النشر في  القراءات العشر، 2/424): " لم نجد بدًّا من ذكره على عادتنا في ذكر ما  يحتاج إليه المقرئ وغيره مما يتعلق بالقراءات" اهـ.
فيلاحظ أنه جعل مسألة التكبير من الأمور المتعلقة بالقراءات، لا بغيرها، والله أعلم.


الاعتراض السادس:
ـ أن التكبير مختلف فيه، فهل الأولى تركه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " فمن اتقى الشبهات...الحديث، أم أن الأمر فيه سعة ؟ فلا يأثم من تركه أو من فعله؟ وهذا عبارة عن سؤال كما قدمت، وإن أطلقنا عليه اعتراضاً تجوُّزاً.
والرد على هذا السؤال أقول:
أين الخلاف في جواز الأخذ بالتكبير؟ 
فأي شبهات ينبغي أن نتقيها  وأئمة القراءات على الأخذ بالتكبير والعمل به على مرور الأعصار ولم ينكره  أحدٌ منهم؟ بل لم ينكر الأخذ به حتى العلماء والفقهاء المتقدمون من غير  علماء القراءات إلا ما ذكره عبد الله بن محمد المكي الفاكهي في كتابه  (أخبار مكة) بإسناده عن عطاء بن أبي رباح المكي (ت115هـ) أنه سمع حميد بن  قيس يختم في المسجد، فلما بلغ حميد "والضحى" كبر كلما ختم سورة، فقال عطاء:  "إن هذا لبدعة"، كما ذهب إلى "التبديع" بعض الشيوخ المعاصرين، بناء على  تضعيفهم للحديث الذي يرويه البزي، فهل غفل كل الأئمة المتقدمين عن ضعف  الحديث المذكور حتى لم ينكروا الأخذ بالتكبير؟ أو أن ضعف الحديث ـ على  اعتبار ضعفه ـ لا تأثير له على التكبير لوروده وثبوته بأسانيد القراءات؟  فالحاصل أن الأخذ بالتكبير .
وأما أن في الأمر سعة فلا يأثم من تركه أو من فعله:
فهذا الاستفسار يجيب عنه شيخ  الإمام الداني، وهو الإمام أبو الفتح فارس بن أحمد كما نقل عنه ابن الجزري  في النشر قوله: "لا نقول إنه لابد لمن ختم أن يفعله، لكن من فعله فحسن، ومن  لم يفعله فلا حرج عليه، وهو سنة مأثورة عن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم  وعن الصحابة والتابعين" وقد سبق ذكر هذا الأثر.

الاعتراض السابع:
ـ وهو ما اعترض به البعض بقوله: "فنطبق عليه إذن قواعد وضوابط القراءاتالصحيحة :

فكل ما وافق وجه نحو = وكان للرسم احتمالايحوي
وصح إسنادا هو القرآن = فهذه الثلاثةالأركان
وحيثما يختل ركن أثبت = شذوذه لو أنه في السبعة 
فالتكبير إن كان بحثا حديثيا فهو بدعة لنكارة الحديث , وإن كانبحثا قرائيا فهو شاذ لفقده لشروط القراءة الصحيحة .الرد على هذا الاعتراض بالآتي:
أولاً:
أن صاحب الأبيات المستشهد بها نفسه هو القائل:
"وسنة التكبير عند الختم *** صحت عن المكين أهل العلم"
مما يدل على أن التكبير لا تمنعه الضوابط السابقة.
ثانياً:
أن هذا التقعيد يصطدم مع الاستعاذة والبسملة:
أما الاستعاذة:
فإنها ليست مرسومة في المصاحف، والإتيان بها عند الابتداء بأوائل السور مستحب أو واجب لجميع القراء.
وأما البسملة:
فإنها مرسومة في المصاحف وقد اختلف القراء في إثباتها بين كل سورتين على التفصيل المشهور في كتب القراءات.
وبهذا يتبين فساد هذا الاعتراض، والله تعالى أعلم.
فهذا ما يسر الله لي تسطيره،  أسأل الله أن يجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، فإن أصبت فبتوفيق الله وفضله  وجوده، وإن أخطأت فمن تقصيري، والله المستعان، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
كتبه المفتقر إلى رحمة مولاه:
أبو تميم، محمد أحمد الأهدل
الأحد 30 شعبان 1432هـ 
الموافق 31/ 7/ 2011م
اليمن ـ صنعاء

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذا البحثِ الرائق المعجِب.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي - رحمه الله - : (( وبعد أن ضبط الله الحروف، والسور، لا تبالون بهذه التكليفات فإنها زيادات في التشغيب، وخالية من الأجر، بل ربما دخلت في الوزر. ولقد انتهى التكليف بقوم إلى أن رووا في بعض سور القرآن، التهليل والتكبير. وما ثبت ذلك قط عن عدل، ولانقل في صحيح.))انتهى من العواصم ص 361 .

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> قال الحويني في تنبيه الهاجد (1/440) : 
> فلم يتفرد به البزىُّ ، فقد تابعه الإمام الشافعى رحمه الله قال : قرأت على إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين فذكر مثله .
> أخرجه أبو يعلى الخليلى فى " الإرشاد " (ص 427- 428) قال : حدثنا جدى ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبى حاتم ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله ابن عبد الحكم ، حدثنا الشافعى به ، وهذا سندٌ جيدٌ .
> و قال ابن كثير أيضا : " حكى الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة في " شرح الشاطبية " عن الشافعي أنه سمع رجلا يكبر هذا التكبير في الصلاة ، فقال
> أحسنت وأصبت السنة . . وهذا يقضي صحة هذا الحديث " .
> ? قُلْتُ : فواضح أن ابن كثير لم يقف على رواية الشافعى المسندة فى ذلك ، وإنما صحح الحديث بناء على قول الشافعى : " أصبت السنة " ، وتصحيح الحديث بمثل هذا القول فيه نظر لا يخفى على من تأمله . والله أعلم اهــ. 
> فالحديث صحيح ، ولله الحمد . [/right]


*بل المتابعة هنا لا تغني شيئا لآن من روى عنه الشافعي والبزي مجهول وإليك كلام العلامة الألباني رحمه الله حيث قال : وله علة ثالثة : وهي جهالة حال إسماعيل بن عبدالله بن قسطنطين ؛ فقد أورده*
*ابن أبي حاتم (1/ 1/ 180) وقال :*
*"روى عنه محمد بن إدريس الشافعي ، ويعقوب بن أبي عباد المكي" .*
*ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً ، ولا رأيت له ذكراً في شيء من كتب الجرح*
*والتعديل الأخرى ، ولا ذكره ابن حبان في "ثقاته" على تساهله في توثيق المجهولين!*
*وأما المتابعة التي سبقت الإشارة إليها : فهي من الإمام محمد بن إدريس*
*الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى ؛ فقال ابن أبي حاتم في "آداب الشافعي ومناقبه "*
*(ص 142) : أخبرني محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالحكم - قراءة عليه - : أنا الشافعي :*
*ثنا إسماعيل بن عبدالله بن قسطنطين (يعني : قارئ مكة) قال : قرأت على*
*شبل (يعني : ابن عباد) ، وأخبر شبل أنه قرأ على عبدالله بن كثير ، وأخبر عبدالله*
*ابن كثيرا أنه قرأ على مجاهد ، وأخبر مجاهد أنه قرأ على ابن عباس ، وأخبر ابن*
*عباس أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب ، وقرأ أبي بن كعب على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .*
*قلت : هكذا الرواية فيه ؛ لم يذكر : {الضحى} والتكبير ، وكذلك هو في*
*"تاريخ بغداد" (2/62) من طريق أبي العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم قال : نا*
*محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالحكم المصري ... به .*
*وخالف جد أبي يعلى الخليلي ؛ !فقال أبو يعلى في "الإرشاد" (1/427) :*
*حدثنا جدي : حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم ... بإسناده المذكور في "الآداب "*
*نحوه ؛ إلا أنه زاد في آخره فقال :*
*! ... فلما بلغت : {والضحى} ؛ قال لي : يا ابن عباس! كبر فيها ؛ فإني*
*قرأت على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ... " إلخ - كما فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة - .*
*ــــــــ*
*قلت : وجدُّ أبي يعلى ؛ لم أجد له ترجمة إلا في "الإرشاد" لحفيده الحافظ*
*أبي يعلى الخليلي (2/765 - 766) ، وسمى جماعة روى عنهم ، ولم يذكر أحداً*
*روى عنه ؛ فكأنه من المستورين الذين لم يشتهروا بالرواية عنه ، ولعله يؤيد ذلك*
*قول الحافظ الخليلي :*
*"ولم يرو إلا القليل " . مات سنة (327) .*
*وكذا في "تاريخ قزوين" للرافعي (2/134) - نقلاً عن الخليلي - .*
*قلت : فمثله لا تقبل زيادته على الحافظين الجليلين : ابن أبي حاتم وأبي*
*العباس الأصم ؛ فهي زيادة منكرة . ويؤيد ذلك ما تقدم عن الحافظ ابن كثير : أنها*
*سنة تفرد بها أبو الحسن البزي . مع شهادة الحفاظ المتقدمين بأن الحديث منكر .*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك المعتز بالله

خلاصة القول
1- أن التكبير ثابت عن رسول الله متواترا في قراءة ابن كثير وقد تلقت الأمة هذه القراءة بالقبول.
2- لم يثبت في روايات المحدثين هذه السنة، ويكفي في ذلك ما نقل عن العلامة الألباني مجدد العصر.
3- اختلف الفقهاء في حكم ذلك، والذي أميل إليه قول ابن تيمية أن ذلك مستحب لمن يقرأ بقراءة ابن كثير والأفضل لمن لا يقرأ برواية ابن كثير ترك ذلك.
الأدلة:
* قول رسول الله من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه،
والشاهد: قوله أمرنا ولم يقل أمري، فالذي اشتهر في عصر الصحابة من أمر المسلمين لا يرد، ومن أمر الأمة أن ابن كثير ثبت عنه التكبير المذكور فمن فعل ذلك فهذا من سنة الرسول ومن أمر المسلمين ولا شك.
* الثاني أنه قد ثبت عن رسول الله أن كان يقف على رأس كل آية يذكر الله، فذكر الله على رأس الآية جائز، والتكبير ذكر لله،
فإن قال قائل أن تخصيص ذلك يحتاج إلى دليل، نقول وبالله التوفيق أن تخصيص المطلق جائز في فضائل الأعمال إذا تلقت الصحابة التخصيص بالقبول،


لي تعقب صغير على أهل السنة الذي لا يستنون بسنة الرسول في الحوار، أقول لهم اقرؤوا الآيات في سورة الكهف، فمن يسقط عند الحوار لا يؤمن عليه من الفتن الكبيرة، وأن يكونوا من الأخسرين أعمالا، أسأل الله لي ولكم النجاة من الفتن في الدنيا والآخرة،،،

وجزاكم الله خيرا،،،

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> جزاكم الله خيرا .


وإياكم .

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> خلاصة القول
> 1- أن التكبير ثابت عن رسول الله متواترا في قراءة ابن كثير وقد تلقت الأمة هذه القراءة بالقبول.
> 2- لم يثبت في روايات المحدثين هذه السنة، ويكفي في ذلك ما نقل عن العلامة الألباني مجدد العصر.
> 3- اختلف الفقهاء في حكم ذلك، والذي أميل إليه قول ابن تيمية أن ذلك مستحب لمن يقرأ بقراءة ابن كثير والأفضل لمن لا يقرأ برواية ابن كثير ترك ذلك.
> الأدلة:
> * قول رسول الله من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه،
> والشاهد: قوله أمرنا ولم يقل أمري، فالذي اشتهر في عصر الصحابة من أمر المسلمين لا يرد، ومن أمر الأمة أن ابن كثير ثبت عنه التكبير المذكور فمن فعل ذلك فهذا من سنة الرسول ومن أمر المسلمين ولا شك.
> * الثاني أنه قد ثبت عن رسول الله أن كان يقف على رأس كل آية يذكر الله، فذكر الله على رأس الآية جائز، والتكبير ذكر لله،
> فإن قال قائل أن تخصيص ذلك يحتاج إلى دليل، نقول وبالله التوفيق أن تخصيص المطلق جائز في فضائل الأعمال إذا تلقت الصحابة التخصيص بالقبول،


علماء القراءات الذين ذكروا التكبير صرحوا بأن التكبير سنة عن المكين وذكروا التكبير مع سنن الختم كالدعاء وقراءة الخمس من البقرة , وهذه كلها تحتاج في إثباتها أحاديث صحيحة وحديث التكبير منكر , فكيف يكون التكبير متواترا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
ثم كيف يكون متواترا ولم يذكره ابن مجاهد وكثير غيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم كيف يكون متواترا وفيه هذا الاختلاف الكثير في صيغته وموضعه وأوجهه إلخ ؟؟؟؟
ثم لو سلمنا بتواتره عن ابن كثير فكيف يكون متواترا عن غيره ؟ وكيف أجاز الآخذون به التكبير لكل القراء ؟؟؟
ثم كيف أجازوا التكبير مع كل السور  وقد نصوا على أنه في سببه كان من سورة الضحى ؟؟؟؟؟
ثم هذا الذكر ليس خاصا برءوس الآي كما ذكرت ولكنه خاص بخواتم السور أو بأوائلها ؟
وكيف تكون الأمة قد تلقته بالقبول وفيه هذا الاختلاف كله وقد أنكره عطاء وابن العربي والألباني وبكر أبو زيد وغيرهم وعدوه من البدع ؟؟؟
أسئلة كثيرة لا جواب لها فالله المستعان ونسأله أن يهدينا لما اختلف الناس فيه بإذنه .

----------

